# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  . . . . Դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ, տեր կանգնելու մեր երկրին. . . .

## Taurel. . . .

ԼՏՊ-ի շտաբը , հաշվի առնելով ստեղծված իրավիճակը և ԿԸՀ-ի հրապարակած տվյալները,  հայտարարում է , որ այսորվա ժամը երեքի  հանրահավաքը կկայանա ժամը 11.00-ին ,ըստ իրական տվյալների միայն Երևանում ԼՏՊ-ը հավաքել է 320.000 ձայն  , Չնայած կեղծիքներին Հայաստանում ԼՏՊ-ը հավաքել է 54% ձայն............ մանրամասները հրապարակելու իրավունքը չունեմ, բայց հավատացած եղեք, որ ձեր ձայներին տեր կանգնողներ կան............Այսօր ժամը 11.00-ին, բոլորս դեպի մատենադարան , տեր կանգնելու մեր ձայներին

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց են ձայներին տեր կանգնելու: Կբացատրե՞ք, խնդրում եմ:
Հույս ունենա՞նք գոնե, որ մի բան կփոխվի:

----------


## Նավաստի

Ժողովուրդ անելու բան չունեք ուրիշ:

Թե՞ էլի պտիտ անցաց անգամվա նման, գնաք կանգնեք էն գեղամյանչիկների ու ստեփանյանչիկների կողքը, մինչև գիշերվա 3 հավայի խմեք քեֆ զնեք, անունը դնելով միտինգ,

Ու հետո սկսվի հարբաց կռիվ անվտանգության աշհատակիցների հետ: Հա ու ամենակարեվորը, չմոռանաք հաջորդ օրը ասել, որ Ձեզ հավայի ծեծեցին:


ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ տենց, Փոխեք Ձեր մոտեցումը: ՀԱՎԱՅԻ ՊՌԱԳՈՒԼԿԻ նմանվող միտինգներով բան չեն փոխում:  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

> Չեմ հասկանում, ո՞նց են ձայներին տեր կանգնելու: Կբացատրե՞ք, խնդրում եմ:
> Հույս ունենա՞նք գոնե, որ մի բան կփոխվի:


Էս տարածքում /սրան հետայսու ես պետություն անվանել չեն ցանկանում/ ձայնին միակ տեր կանգնելու ձևը ՝ *ԱՎՏՈՄԱՏՆ է:*

Քանի որ Լևոնենք հրաժարվելլ են էտ ձևից, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ սուտ է... Փուչիկ ու գլուխ ցավցնոցի:

----------


## Marduk

1996 թիվը սրբագրեցիք
Դե գնացեք ու հիմա վայելեք դրա արդյունքները...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի հատ Վրաստան էլ չկանք,էտ <<զմրուխտե ռևոլյուցիա>>-ից անենք,որ իշխանությունները իրանց ոտով հելնեն գնան:

----------


## dvgray

> 1996 թիվը սրբագրեցիք
> Դե գնացեք ու հիմա վայելեք դրա արդյունքները...


Իսկ դուք դաշնակներով ցնծացեք վերջնական ավերակների վրա

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ասում են արդեն զորքը քաղաքումա :

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ դուք դաշնակներով ցնծացեք վերջնական ավերակների վրա


Դաշնակներն էլ լավ պատժվեցին: Իրենց հասնում էր:
Իսկ ավերակները մարդկանց հոգիներում:
Եթե մի երկրում 1996 թիվը մարդկանց ոչինչ չի սովորեցնում ապա այն կկրկվի հավերժ մինչև խելքները տեղը գա ու հասկանաք որ ժողովրդին այսքան արհամարել չի կարելի: Չեր կարելի ԼՏՊ-ի նման քաղաքական դիակին վերակենդանացնել: Միթե էսքան խելացի ջահելության մեջ մի նորմալ մարդ չկար:





> Էս տարածքում /սրան հետայսու ես պետություն անվանել չեն ցանկանում/ ձայնին միակ տեր կանգնելու ձևը ՝ ԱՎՏՈՄԱՏՆ է:


Եվս մի կոպիտ սխալ
Այդպիսի եզրակացության եկել էր նաև մի ոմն Նաիրի բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք ավտոմատներով էլ հարց չի լուծվում:
Ընդհակառակը ավելի վատ եղավ:

----------


## dvgray

> Այդպիսի եզրակացության եկել էր նաև մի ոմն Նաիրի բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք ավտոմատներով էլ հարց չի լուծվում:


Նայած ում համար... 
Քոչարյանի, Սերժի, քյոռ Անդոյի ... ու դաշնակների  համար լավ էլ հարցեր լուծեց...
Էնպես որ կախված է, թե էտ հարցը ում կամ ինչի համար ես լուծում  :Wink: ...

----------


## Ծով

*ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ԱՐԴԵՆ ՀԱՎԱՔՎՈՒՄ է...*
Պայքարի զարկը շուտով կտրվի...
Վախկոտ-հռեոտորների որոշումը իրենց խղճի վրա ենք թողնում...
Անտարբերներին մաղթում բարի արգելափակում սեփական բնակարանում, որ հանկարծ ժողովրդի պատճառով չտուժվեն...
Ով ուզում է, բայց չի կարող գալ *խնդրում եմ գոնե աղոթե՛ք մեզ համար...* /բոլորդ/

----------


## keyboard

> 1996 թիվը սրբագրեցիք
> Դե գնացեք ու հիմա վայելեք դրա արդյունքները...


96-ը մեր ժողովրդի միակ շանսն ու հնարավորությունն էր տեր կանգնելու իր ձայներին և ընտրելու իսկական նախագահ, որը իրոք արժանի էր, սակայն անցան այդ օրերը և նման բան երբեք էլ չի լինի, զուր է գնալ ու բողոքել հարգելի բարեկամներ, Ձեր դեմ մի ամբողջ ԶՈՒ և ՆԳ ԱԱ զորք է կանգնած, ես էլ դուք էլ անզոր ենք, այս ամենը նշում եմ խորին ցավով:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եվս մի կոպիտ սխալ
> Այդպիսի եզրակացության եկել էր նաև մի ոմն Նաիրի բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք ավտոմատներով էլ հարց չի լուծվում:
> Ընդհակառակը ավելի վատ եղավ:


Հունանյանը ուղղակի ուշացավ, դա էր նրա միակ սխալը

----------


## Marduk

Հայաստանում Դեմոկրատիան կարող է վերականգնել միայն այնպիսի ուժ որը հստակ կդատապարտի 1996, 2003 ու 2005 թվերը:
Մնացած բոլոր կոնֆիգուրացիաները սուտ է: 
Չնայած ջահելությունը երևի ուզում է մի քիչ կռիվ կռիվ խաղա: Ինչ ասեմ, գնացեք կռվեք.... հետո կհասկանաք որ զոռբայությամբ զոռբաներին չեն հաղթում: Կեղծելով կեղծիքին չեն հաղթում:

----------


## keyboard

> Մի հատ Վրաստան էլ չկանք,էտ <<զմրուխտե ռևոլյուցիա>>-ից անենք,որ իշխանությունները իրանց ոտով հելնեն գնան:


Վրաստանի հեղափոխության հետևում լրիվ ւորիշ բան է կանգնած, մեզ դա հարկավոր չէ առանց այդ էլ մեր վիճակը ողբալի է: :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հայաստանում Դեմոկրատիան կարող է վերականգնել միայն այնպիսի ուժ որը հստակ կդատապարտի 1996, 2003 ու 2005 թվերը:
> Մնացած բոլոր կոնֆիգուրացիաները սուտ է: 
> Չնայած ջահելությունը երևի ուզում է մի քիչ կռիվ կռիվ խաղա: Ինչ ասեմ, գնացեք կռվեք.... հետո կհասկանաք որ զոռբայությամբ զոռբաներին չեն հաղթում: Կեղծելով կեղծիքին չեն հաղթում:


2008-ը մոռացար եղբայր :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Վրաստանի հեղափոխության հետևում լրիվ ւորիշ բան է կանգնած, մեզ դա հարկավոր չէ առանց այդ էլ մեր վիճակը ողբալի է:


Ողբալի ա, որովհետև տենց որոշ ուժերի ձեռք ա տալիս :Angry2:

----------


## Modigliani

> Եթե գայիք ու մեր ոգևորությունը տեսնեիք, նման հուսահատ ու արցունքոտ գրառումներ չէիք անի.../
> *Զիլ օր էր..*


100 տոկոս, տո ձենս գոռալուց նենց ա կտրվե, որ հազիվ եմ խոսում, մի ձև չաի-մաի եմ խմում, որ վաղը կարանամ նույն թափով գոռամ  :Angry2:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Adam

Վաղը անպայման գնալու եմ: «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ...» 
Համել էսօր մի հատ կասկածելի մարդու էինք նկատել, որը հագնված էր շատ տարօրինակ, և երթի հենց սկզբից էլ քայլում էր ամբոխի հետ: Որից հետո ազատության հրապարակում սկսեց իրեն շատ տարօրինակ պահել: 
Շարֆը քաշած էր երեսին, ինքը հագնված շատ տարօրինակ և շարունակ ականջն էր բռնում և քայլում: Երևի ինչ-որ բան էր հաղորդում: Շարֆն էլ քաշած էր երեսին, որ չերևա թե ինչպես ա ինչ-որ մեկին բան հայտնում: Ես ու ընկերս հետևեցինք, հետևեցինք, վերջը կորցրեցինք...  :LOL:  Բայց հեռախոսովս նկարել եմ... շատ տարօրինակ տիպ էր... ու շատ կասկածելի: Ամեն ինչ կսպասես

----------


## Ծով

Նո՛ր ափսոս քեզ չեմ տեսել, բայց Շիրազին ու Երոյին պատահական եմ տեսել :Hands Up: 
լավ էր...
Հեչ էլ մի՛ վախեցեք...
նույնիսկ ոստիկանների մեջ քեռուս եմ տեսել, աչքով տվեց ու դեմքով հասկացրեց, որ չմոտենանք...
Էն լկտի մասան, որ ընտրատեղամասերում դաժանություններ ա արել ուրիշ ա, բայց զանգվածային բնույթ չի կրի, եթե վտանգավոր հրաման ստանան...
Մերոնք են, մենք էլ քիչ, ոնց շրջվենք, ծանոթ ենք...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վաղը անպայման գնալու եմ: «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ...» 
> Համել էսօր մի հատ կասկածելի մարդու էինք նկատել, որը հագնված էր շատ տարօրինակ, և երթի հենց սկզբից էլ քայլում էր ամբոխի հետ: Որից հետո ազատության հրապարակում սկսեց իրեն շատ տարօրինակ պահել: 
> Շարֆը քաշած էր երեսին, ինքը հագնված շատ տարօրինակ և շարունակ ականջն էր բռնում և քայլում: Երևի ինչ-որ բան էր հաղորդում: Շարֆն էլ քաշած էր երեսին, որ չերևա թե ինչպես ա ինչ-որ մեկին բան հայտնում: Ես ու ընկերս հետևեցինք, հետևեցինք, վերջը կորցրեցինք...  Բայց հեռախոսովս նկարել եմ... շատ տարօրինակ տիպ էր... ու շատ կասկածելի: Ամեն ինչ կսպասես


Դու տենց 100-ավոր ուղարկվածներից մեկին ես միայն տեսել, համոզված եղիր  :Smile:

----------


## Timbaka

> Timbaka ջան, որպես քեզնից տարիքով մեծ անձնավորություն, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս "ժողովուրդ" բառն օգտագործելիս -ս- ստացական հոդը կողքը չդնես: Դրա իրավունքը շատ քչերն ունեն: 
> 
> Ու քո անունից խոսիր, խնդրում եմ, ես անձամբ ինձ խաբված չեմ համարում:[/COLOR]


 Հիանալի հասկանում եմ, որ գրառումս անպատասխան թողնել չէր կարելի, չէ որ այն վերաբերվում էր քեզ համար այնքան սիրելի ԼՏՊ-ին: Բայց, քանի որ գրածս ճշմարտություն էր, հարվածի տակ ընկավ խեղճ ու կրակ «ս» տառը: Ուրեմն, լինելով հայ, ոչ մեկից թույլտվություն չեմ ակնկալում հայ ժողովրդին իմը համարելու: Դրա իրավունքն ունի սեփական ազգը սիրող ու ներկայացնող յուրաքանչյուր ոք: 
 Ինչ վերաբերում ա խաբված չլինելուն. շատ ուրախ եմ, որ լինելով ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակից, իրազեկ լինելով անթիվ-անհամար ընտրակեղծիքներին, չունես խաբված լինելու անգամ թեթևակի զգացողություն: Գուցե ինքդ էլ սրտիդ խորքում հասկանում ես, թե ինչը ինչոց ա:

Հ.Գ. Խիստ մի դատի մեզ՝ երիտասարդներիս...

----------


## Modigliani

> Նո՛ր ափսոս քեզ չեմ տեսել, բայց Շիրազին ու Երոյին պատահական եմ տեսել
> լավ էր...
> Հեչ էլ մի՛ վախեցեք...
> նույնիսկ ոստիկանների մեջ քեռուս եմ տեսել, աչքով տվեց ու դեմքով հասկացրեց, որ չմոտենանք...
> Էն լկտի մասան, որ ընտրատեղամասերում դաժանություններ ա արել ուրիշ ա, բայց զանգվածային բնույթ չի կրի, եթե վտանգավոր հրաման ստանան...
> Մերոնք են, մենք էլ քիչ, ոնց շրջվենք, ծանոթ ենք...


ես քեզ ամենասկզբից արդեն տեսել էի, որ ամենավերևը կանգնած էիր, դինամիկներից մի 10 մետրի վրա  :LOL:  :Cool: 

չգիտեմ էհ, վաղը կարելի ա մի շիշ խմել նոր գալ, որ առխեին էտ տանկերի դեմ հելնենք  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Մի հատ էլ կարդացեք էս տօղերը





> էՍՕՐ ՀԶՈՐ ՕՐ ԷՐ...
> 
> ՀԵՐԻՔ Ա ԸՆԴԱՌԱՋ ԳՆԱՔ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՏԱՐԱԾԱԾ ՎԱԽԻ ՄԹՆՈԼՈՐՏԻՆ...
> շատ լավ գիտեմ տանկերի մասին էլ, զորքի մասին էլ...
> Ամեն ինչ խաղաղ ա անցել...
> Լևոնը հաղթել ա ընտրություններում, և մենք հանուն ժողովրդի կամքի գնալու ենք մինչև վերջ,,,
> Չգիտեմ ինչ ասել վախեցողներին, բայց դուք Ձեզ ահավոր կխղճայիք եթե էսօր տեսնեիք, թե ոնց էր մի հաշմանդամ, մեկ ոտքով ելել պայքարի...
> Շատ ակումբցիներ հասցնում են հերթով կոմլիմենտներ մատուցել...
> Այսպես. ինչքան բացասական վարկանիշ էլ տաք, ԱՐԺԱՆԱՊԱՏԻՎ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ  ԿՀԱՂԹԻ...
> ...


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Հաշմանդամների ես էմ  եմ տեսել ,  բայց իմ կարծիքով, այսօր նրանք հազարներից ավելի ձեռով ու ոտով էին, քանի որ ազատ էին ու ամենակարեվորը մտքով տկար չէին..........

Գնա քնի Ծովինար ջան, հանգստացի,   վաղը ավելի հզոր օրա լինելու.......
Հաղթելու ենք. . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հիանալի հասկանում եմ, որ գրառումս անպատասխան թողնել չէր կարելի, չէ որ այն վերաբերվում էր քեզ համար այնքան սիրելի ԼՏՊ-ին:


Հա, սիրում եմ իրան  :Blush:

----------


## Adam

Իրոք, վաղը էսօրվանից հզորա լինելու

----------


## Ribelle

Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք

----------


## Modigliani

> Հաշմանդամների ես էմ  եմ տեսել ,  բայց իմ կարծիքով, այսօր նրանք հազարներից ավելի ձեռով ու ոտով էին, քանի որ ազատ էին ու ամենակարեվորը մտքով տկար չէին..........
> Հաղթելու ենք. . . .



ճիշտ ա, հեչի պես մի 20 հոգու էլ ես եմ տեսե կամ ձեռնափայտով կամ մի ոտքով, մի ձեռքով, և այլն...

ձև չի չհաղթենք, Աստված մեր հետ, սրանք պտի ջոգեն որ ժողովուրդը տարբերվում ա ոչխարների հոտից... :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք


600 հոգի՞՞՞  :Shok:  :LOL: 
600ից որ հաստատ շատ էին  :Wink: 
ու ով էլ կար էնքան սրտանց էր միացել, որ հաստատ բանի կհասնենք  :Ok:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք


600? Ուֆ...երբ ենք վերջապես չափազանցնելու մեր խասիաթը թարգելու?? ...

ՎԱԹՍՈՒՆ!!!

----------


## Adam

> Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք


Ամբողջ ազատության հրապարակում քայլելու տեղ չկար... նույնիսկ նաև գալիս էին...
Մի բանի կհասնենք... ժողովուրդը որ համախմբվի, ամեն ինչ էլ կլինի, ուղղակի շատերն էսօր չէին եկել, սպասենք վաղվան

----------


## Egern.net

ՀԱՅԵՐ ՋԱՆ, էդ տանկ-մանկ սաղ ՄԻՖ ա, դրանք մենակ վախեցնելու համար են, ոչ մեկին չեն կրակի, չեմ հավատում, թե Հայաստանում կա մեկը, որը կհամարձակվի մի հատ կարկոց անել այս քանի օրը: 

ՄԻ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵՔ !!! Ամբողջ քաղաքը զորք ու տեխնիկա են լցրել, որ մարդիկ վախենան, տնից դուրս չգան, միտինգ չգնան.... ուրիշ ոչինչ

----------


## Adam

> 600? Ուֆ...երբ ենք վերջապես չափազանցնելու մեր խասիաթը թարգելու?? ...
> 
> ՎԱԹՍՈՒՆ!!!


Կատա՞կ ես անում  :LOL: 
Ես եմ էնտեղ եղել

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նո՛ր ափսոս քեզ չեմ տեսել, բայց Շիրազին ու Երոյին պատահական եմ տեսել
> լավ էր...


Ես էլ քեզ չտեսա, բայց կարևորը տեսա երջանիկ դեմքեր տեսա մարդկանց, ովքեր գիտեն ինչ են ուզում, չտեսա հուսահատություն, ու վախ ու կասեմ երեկ սխալվում էի այս ժողովուրդը լավ շանս ունի ապացուցելու որ ինքը *ՈՉԽԱՐ ՉԻ*  :Angry2:  ու այդպես մտածողները թանկ են վճարելու, ես եկել էի ինչ որ բան գրոհելու պատրաստակամությամբ, նույնիսկ ընկերներիս ցտեսություն էի մաղթել :Smile: 
_Ոչինչ վաղը կգրոհենք եթե դրա կարիքը լինի:_

----------


## Modigliani

> Ամբողջ ազատության հրապարակում քայլելու տեղ չկար... նույնիսկ նաև գալիս էին...
> Մի բանի կհասնենք... ժողովուրդը որ համախմբվի, ամեն ինչ էլ կլինի, ուղղակի շատերն էսօր չէին եկել, սպասենք վաղվան


բա որ մետրոն փակեն, մարշուտկեքն ու տաքսիները կանգնացնեն, բա չեն գա խեղճ մարդիկ, էս էլ էս ղեկավարության վերջին հուսահատ քայլերն են էլի...

----------


## Egern.net

Հորս գնահատականով 100-130 հազար եղել են երթին, իսկ ժամը 8-ին Օպերայի մոտ մոտավորապես 50 000:

----------


## Հենո

Ժողովուրդ ովա վաղը իմ հեեեեետ՞
էկեկ ամկումբցիներով իրար հետ հավաքվենք…
Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ

----------


## Ծով

Չհաշված այն, որ ճանապարհները փակվել են, շատ երթուղայիններ չեն աշխատել, տաքսիները ետ են ուղարկվել 200 հազարից հաստատ ավել էր...
Վաղը ավելի շատ են լինելու. ժողովուրդն առավոտից ճանապարհ կընկնի։ Կգան մայրեր, հայրեր իրենց երեխաների համար՛։
Հույս կա թիվը հասցնել 1000000-ի, մնում է վախկոտները քաջություն հավաքեն...

----------


## Նորմարդ

> ՀԱՅԵՐ ՋԱՆ, էդ տանկ-մանկ սաղ ՄԻՖ ա, դրանք մենակ վախեցնելու համար են, ոչ մեկին չեն կրակի, չեմ հավատում, թե Հայաստանում կա մեկը, որը կհամարձակվի մի հատ կարկոց անել այս քանի օրը: 
> 
> ՄԻ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵՔ !!! Ամբողջ քաղաքը զորք ու տեխնիկա են լցրել, որ մարդիկ վախենան, տնից դուրս չգան, միտինգ չգնան.... ուրիշ ոչինչ


Էդ տանկիստն էլ ա հայ էդ տանկիստն էլ ա զզված  :Angry2: 
Բերել են որովհետև վախում են, վերջը զգում են:
Որովհետև պարտվել են :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> բա որ մետրոն փակեն, մարշուտկեքն ու տաքսիները կանգնացնեն, բա չեն գա խեղճ մարդիկ, էս էլ էս ղեկավարության վերջին հուսահատ քայլերն են էլի...


էտ ժամանակ դաժե ոտով էլ կգան  :LOL: 
Չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովրդի գալը պրոբլեմ կլինի... թեկուզ եթե տրանսպորտ չլինի

----------


## Ribelle

Դե հիմա... Ինչ ասել են էտ եմ փոխանցում: Դե կասեք վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում??

----------


## Արշակ

> Լեվոնին չեմ ընտրել, բայց կարելի է գնալ նրա հետևից ու որոշ մարդկանց գլուխ ջարդե, հետոել իրան զգուշացնել, որ նույն էլ իրանա սպասվում, եթե իրան խելոք չպահի: 
> Կարծում եմ  հիմա Լևոնի հետևից չենք գնում, գնում ենք արդարության հետևից:


Ճիշտ ես ասում։ Լևոնն աչքիս լույսը չի։ Բայց էսօր, ցավոք, միակ մարդն է, որ կարողացավ էս ավազակապետության դեմ դուրս գալ։ Անցյալը ճակատին խփելու ժամանակը չի։ Անկախ նրա  վիճելի անցյալից, նա էսօր ժողովրդի  մեջ հույս ու պայքարելու կամք է արթնացրել, որը դեռևս կես տարի առաջ կարծես լիովին մեռած էր։ 
Էս պահին կարևորն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը գիտակցի,  որ ինքը ոչխարի հլու հոտ չի ու ընդունակ է ինչ–որ բանի դեմ պայքարելու ու հաղթելու։ 
Էդ գիտակցությունն ամրապնդվելու դեպքում մարդիկ հետագայում ի վիճակի կլինեն դուրս գալ նաև Լևոնի դեմ՝ եթե նա չարդարացնի իրեն։
Մենք չենք պայքարում Լևոնի կամ մի ուրիշի համար։ Վեր ենք կացել ազգի տականքին հասկացնելու, որ մարդկանց անասունի տեղ դնելը, ծեծ ու ջարդն էլ չի մարսվի։
Պայքարում ենք արժանապատվության համար։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> ՎԱԹՍՈՒՆ!!!


էտ դուք ոնց որ Քաջ Նազարը լինեք , 3-ից ավել ա լինում , ասում եք հազար , տենց բան չի էղել , գնացել էինք ես , Լևոնը , Դեմիրճյանն ու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը , ֆսյո  :Yes:

----------


## Նավաստի

Վերջին նորություններից:

Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:

Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:

Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք


Կադրեր ունեմ և Վիդեո և ֆոտո հեսա ֆոտոն կդնեմ վիդեոն գիշերը 12:00--ից հետո երբ կգան փերիները ու ֆրինետս կդառնա ինտերնետ :Lol2:

----------


## Ծով

> էտ դուք ոնց որ Քաջ Նազարը լինեք , 3-ից ավել ա լինում , ասում եք հազար , տենց բան չի էղել , գնացել էինք ես , Լևոնը , Դեմիրճյանն ու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը , ֆսյո


հաշվելուց լավ չե՞մ... :Think:

----------


## Modigliani

> Վերջին նորություններից:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:
> 
> Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:
> 
> Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:


չէ հա՞
մենք էլ նոր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հոտ որոշում եինք թռնեինք Լոս կայֆավատ ըլնեինք վաղը, էն էլ փողերս չհերիքեց   :Sad:

----------


## Ribelle

> Վերջին նորություններից:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:
> 
> Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:
> 
> Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:


Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում??? եթե ամսի 24-ին ԼՏՊ-ն դեռ Հայաստանում լինի, մի հատ չգանք քո բարեկամին այցելության??

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վերջին նորություններից:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:
> 
> Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:
> 
> Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:


Վարդան քեզ լավ ճանաչելով քո այդ պետական «գաղտնիք» կոչեցյալին չեմ հավատում :Wink: 
Կներես без обид :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Վերջին նորություններից:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:
> 
> Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:
> 
> Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:


 :LOL:  Դարի հումոր...գոնե փող կա՞ մեջը... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Աչքիս Քոչարյանի հետ ես խառնել...

----------


## Anul

> Կարծում եմ  հիմա Լևոնի հետևից չենք գնում, գնում ենք արդարության հետևից:


ինչ օրի է հասել ազգը, որ Լևոնի մեջ է արդեն արդարությունը տեսնում  :Sad:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժողովուրդ ով կարող է ինձ իրական ինֆորմացիա տալ? արդեն էս ապատեղեկատվածությունից գլուխս ցավում ա: Ինչ ա եղել իրականում, ասում են 600 հոգի հազիվ ա եղել: Ինչի համար եք պայքարում? վաղը ինչ ա սպասվում? դժվաչ մենակ ցույցերով մի բանի հասնեք


Հազարներից ու հարյուր հազարներից շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց ցերեկը ժամը 3–ից 5–ը էնտեղ էի, Մատենադարանի վերևից մինչև համարյա Օպերա ժողովուրդը լիքն էր։




> Նո՛ր ափսոս քեզ չեմ տեսել, բայց Շիրազին ու Երոյին պատահական եմ տեսել


Ես էլ ախպորդ տեսա մի պահ։ :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> Վերջին նորություններից:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ առաջ խոսացի իմ բարեկամից մեկի հետ, որը աշխատում է ազգային անվտանգության բաժիննեչից մեկում: Հասկանալի պատճառներով անունը չեմ նշի: Միայն կարձանագրեմ ինձ հասած տեղեկությունները:
> 
> Սույն թվականի փետրվարի 15-ին գնվել է ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ոմն քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնի անունով: Երևան - Մյունխեն - Նյու Յորք չվերթով: Ամսի 23-ի վրա:
> 
> Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ: Գնացեք ձեր առաջնորդի հետևից, մի լաաավ ծեծ կերեք, Հետո չմոռանաք օդանավակայան գնալ և ինքնաթիռի հետևից ջուր լցնել:


Տեղեկությունն ըստ իս չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը...որովհետև էդ դեպքում արդեն պարտված վիճակով էլ ինչու՞ պետք է միտինգ կազմակերպեր նաև վաղը: 
Հասկանում եմ, որ Նաֆսյակի սլուչիի պահն ա  :LOL: 
բայց մի տեսակ անկապա թվում...

----------


## Ծով

> ինչ օրի է հասել ազգը, որ Լևոնի մեջ է արդեն արդարությունը տեսնում


Անուլ, լավ չե՞ս..
ասում ենք ինքն ա անցել..
բա ի՞նչ Սերժի մեջ ե՞ս տեսնում...
Ի՞նչ ունես Լևոնի դեմ, որ հլը մի հատ էլ ինձ մեղադրելու փորձ ես ձեռք բերում ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՍ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ պայքարելու պատճառով...
Զգույշ արտահայտվե՛ք մեր մասին, մեր, ԱԶԳԻ, որովհետև հետո դժվար եք նայելու հայելու մեջ.... :Wink: 
Բա չէ Սերժի կամ էն մյուս  դավաճան թեկնածուների մեջ պիտի տեսնեինք, որ ձեն-ձուն չեն հանում....

----------


## Նավաստի

> Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում??? եթե ամսի 24-ին ԼՏՊ-ն դեռ Հայաստանում լինի, մի հատ չգանք քո բարեկամին այցելության??



Պարզ է մոտեցումը:  Ես այլևս ասելու բան չունեմ:

ՀԱՋՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՁԵԶ: Պայքարեք մինջև վերջ: Մեկա վերջը պուլպուլակ ա:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Կադրեր ունեմ և Վիդեո և ֆոտո հեսա ֆոտոն կդնեմ վիդեոն գիշերը 12:00--ից հետո երբ կգան փերիները ու ֆրինետս կդառնա ինտերնետ


Խնդրեմ խոստացված կադրը, եթե ուշադիր լինեք ես կանգնած եմ Պոլիտեխնիկի*Ս* Գոռնի ֆակուլտետի գլխավոր կորպուսի առջև իսկ մարդկային հոծ զանգվածը ձգվում էր մինչև  «Նաիրի» Կինոթատորն, ինչքան տսնում և պատկերացնում եք մի 2 այդքան էլ Մատենադարանի բլուրի տորոտին, աստիճաններին ու ուղղակի փոցոցի մայթերին են կանգնած դժգոհ բայց վճռական մարդիկ:

----------


## Ծով

> Հազարներից ու հարյուր հազարներից շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց ցերեկը ժամը 3–ից 5–ը էնտեղ էի, Մատենադարանի վերևից մինչև համարյա Օպերա ժողովուրդը լիքն էր։
> 
> 
> Ես էլ ախպորդ տեսա մի պահ։


Վույ..եկել էիր...
էրեխե՛ք, էսօր անմոռանալի պահեր եմ ապրել հարթակի վրա...
Ժողովուրդը մի կողմից, հուզված լրագրողները մյուս կողմից...նախագահիս մի կերպ մոտեցա, շնորհավորեցի, ինքն էլ համբուրեց ու ասաց, որ *ՉՎԱԽԵՆԱՄ*...ՓՈԽԱՆՑՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՁԵԶ...

----------


## Grieg

20-ը լուսանկարներով..

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ըհըն, էս էլ նկարները...էտա էլի...60 հոգի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Grieg

20-ի Լեվոնի միտինգի եկածներից շատերը ոչ թե եկելեին քանի որ կողմ էին նրա նախագահ լինելուն այլ դեմ եին Սերժին ..

ժողովուրդը խմբակայաին պռագուլկի նոր ձևա գտել հանրահավաք անունով  :LOL:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Լավ ,  վաղը ինչ կա ?

----------


## Adam

meeting  :LOL:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> meeting


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> 20-ի Լեվոնի միտինգի եկածներից շատերը ոչ թե եկելեին քանի որ կողմ էին նրա նախագահ լինելուն այլ դեմ եին Սերժին ..


ու գոռում էին "Լևոն, նախագահ" , որ իրանց ԿԳԲ-ի աշխատողի տեղ չդնեն

----------


## P.S.

> ու գոռում էին "Լևոն, նախագահ" , որ իրանց ԿԳԲ-ի աշխատողի տեղ չդնեն


ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում...հիմա ինչ կարևոր է, թե ով ինչի՞ համար է եկել։ Պարզ է չէ, որ եկել են, որովհետև գոհ չեն ընտրությունների արդյունքներից։ Եկել են, որովհետև դեմ են ՍՍ–ին, թե կողմ ԼՏՊ–ին, էս փուլում կարևոր չէ։ Ավելի խոսուն է մասնակիցների քանակը, քանի որ այն հենց ընտրությունների անցկացման որակի ցուցանիշն է կամ դրա անորակության...

----------


## Երվանդ

> ու գոռում էին "Լևոն, նախագահ" , որ իրանց ԿԳԲ-ի աշխատողի տեղ չդնեն


լօլ, հա տենց վտանգ կար, որովհետև կային ժողովրդի մեջ գործակալներ, էսօր ես մեկին բացահայտել եմ :Smile: , ուրեմն Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ կանգնաց ենք, հենց արձանի տակ կանգնացներից մեկը ուշադրությունս գրավեց, նենց կերած խմած տիպ էր ու լրտեսի աչքեր ուներ, սաղ գոռում էին ինքը ծպտուն չէր հանում, ժողովրդին էր մենակ հերթով նայում, հետո մեկել ջոգեմ ինձ կարգին նայում հենց ֆռում եմ էլ չի նայում, հետո նայեց նայեց ու ջոգեց որ եսել նենց ոչինչ կերած խմածոտ եմ :LOL: , ինձնից յան տվեց, երևի մտածեց եսել եմ ԱԱ-ից :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo, ապե կարողա գլխիտ Հ1-ի մեքենա կամ էլ Տաթևիկ Բաղդասարյանի ծանր կոշիկն ա ընգե, որ կեղտ ես ման գալիս ու տենց գրում ես? հմի որ ես բռնեմ էտ Ա1+ -ի ժողովրդի մասին գրեմ, մենակ քֆուր ա ըլնելու: ընդե համարյա սաղին մենակ քֆուր կարաս տաս, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան::


A1+-ը ո՞ր մի աշխատակիցն է հանրության՝ ՔՈ՛ գրպանից աշխատավարձ ստանո՞ւմ։ Ա1+ը քեզ որևէ բան պարտավոր չի։ Հանրայինը պարտավոր է Հայաստանին, հայ ժողովրդին անաչառ լուրեր մատուցել։ ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ Է, եթե ստանձնել է պանհայկական ալիքի դերը, եթե ծառայում է հանրությանը, եթե ստանում է աշխատավարձ հանրության գրպանից։

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես Լևոնի մասին իմ կարծիքը մի նշույլ անգամ չեմ փոխել, բայց մեր ժողովրդին պետքա որ մի անգամ իրա ձայնը տեղ հասցնի որ հավատա իր ուժերին ու դրանից հետո ոչ մեկ ոչ Սերժը ոչ Լևոնը ոչ էլ Պողոսը չեն համարձակվի կեղծել ընտրությունները, կամ շատտ երկար կմտածեն ինչ կատարվեց անցյալ անգամ կեղծարարների հետ, նենց որ ով էսքան բանը չի հասկանում արի իրան հա գլուխը մտցրա որ դու Լևոնի համար չես գնում՝ արդարության համար ես գնում, ովա մեղավոր որ մնացածը ամեն մեկը մի ծակ մտածա ու մենակ ինքնա կանգնել, Բաղդասարյանը, Մանուկյանը գային իրանց հետ պայքարեինք :Angry2:

----------


## Fobus

Հ1-ը հիմա դեռ պետք է ասի այն ամենը, ինչը պետք է կառավարությանը, ով էլ լինի կառավարությունում: ես ուրախ եմ, որ իմ աշխատավարձից Հ1 փող է գնում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> մի բան էլի հարցնել Լևոնին պաշտպանողներին ...
> ուրեմն էտ էտ էտ թափթփուկի կտորը արժանի ա էն բանին, որ իրան ասեք նախագահ ? բա էտ ազգի դավաճանը արժանի ա դրան ? ուրեմն մենք էնքան վատ վիճակում ենք, որ գնացել "ազգովի" խնդրել ենք, որ էտ "քոռը" հետ գա?(եթե ես բառերը ջնջվել, կնշանակի մի բան, ֆոռումում չի գործում հավասարություն, ես տեսել եմ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի հասցեին հնչեցված բառեր) 
> ուրեմն Լևոնը էնքան կա, որ իրա հետևից եք գնում ? անպայման մարդա պետք, որ գնաք իրա հետևից? գնացեք 1000 հոգով, ընտրեք առաջնորդ, թող նա առաջնորդի ձեր միտինգը, որ տեր լինեք ձեր ձայնին, բայց ոչ թե ազգը ուրացողը: 
> Ուրեմն ինքն նենց հայրենասեր ա , մեր ծնողներն էլ հայրենասեր չեն հա ? կամ էլ դավաճան են հա, որ ասում են Լևոնի տիրոջ մերը? 
> հիմա ինչից եք բողոքում ? 
> Artgeo, ապե կարողա գլխիտ Հ1-ի մեքենա կամ էլ Տաթևիկ Բաղդասարյանի ծանր կոշիկն ա ընգե, որ կեղտ ես ման գալիս ու տենց գրում ես? հմի որ ես բռնեմ էտ Ա1+ -ի ժողովրդի մասին գրեմ, մենակ քֆուր ա ըլնելու: ընդե համարյա սաղին մենակ քֆուր կարաս տաս, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան::
>  [/B]


Ապերր կարծիք ունես կարծիքդ արտահայտի, բայց աշխատի ուրիշներին մի վիրավորի, ոչ մեկ դավաճան չի ոչ Լևոնին տենց ասողները ոչ նրանք ովքեր նրան են ընտրել ոչ նրանք որ չեն ընտրել բայց գնում են արդարության համար պայքարելու

----------


## Sunny Stream

...Տեսեք մեզ ովքեր են հիշել... 
(...բա որ Բեն Լադենը սկսի սատարել ԼՏՊ-ին...  :LOL:  )

*http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exer...7BECAE439E.htm*
   	[B->]NEWS EUROPE[/B]

*Armenian opposition holds protest  	 	
Levon Ter-Petrosian, the runner-up in the election, addresses thousands of protestors in Yerevan* 
Around *20,000* ( :LOL: )protesters have gathered in Yerevan, Armenia's capital, complaining that Tuesday's presidential election was rigged.
 Serzh Sarkisian, the country's prime minister, was declared the winner by Armenia's Central Election Committee.
The opposition said violations included ballot-stuffing, kidnapping and the beating of supporters.
The protesters walked past government buildings, including the election commission, waving flags and chanting "Go away Serzh," "Fight to the end," and "Armenia Unite!"
Monitors from the Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE) said the poll "mostly" met international standards.

*'Shameful'*
 Sark*o*sian's closest rival, Levon Ter-Petrosyan, criticised the OSCE's comments and described the election as "shameful".
He told the crowd "we have a precise plan and we will win".
The protesters congregated on the central Freedom Square on Wednesday after marching through the city.
Government buildings and particularly the election commission were guarded by large numbers of riot police.
Despite some angry exchanges and shaking of fists, the demonstration remained calm.

*Favoured candidate*
Sarkisian was the favoured candidate of Robert Kocharian, Armenia's president, who was obliged to stand down after two terms.
The prime minister took an unassailable lead with 844,088 votes, giving him 52.7 per cent of the votes counted, according to official results shown on Armenian public television.
Ter-Petrosyan had 344,619, or 21.5 per cent, of votes counted.
Since Sarkisian received over 50 per cent of the vote, he will not have to face a runoff with Ter-Petrosyan.
Voter turnout was 69.25 per cent, the Central Election Commission reported.
Ter-Petrosyan and Sarkisian's other main rival, Artur Baghdasarian, had boosted the prime minister's chances of winning the election by failing to unite ahead of the vote.
Previous elections in Armenia have been followed by days of opposition protests alleging ballot fraud.
Sarkisian has promised to pursue the policies of Kocharian.
His biggest challenges will be a simmering territorial conflict with neighbouring Azerbaijan and frozen ties with Turkey.

Հլը ինչ էլ նկար են դրել  :Good: `
Levon.jpg

Իսկ մեր լրատվամիջոցներին պետք է վերջին խայտառակության մահապատժի ենթարկել: Միակ կայքը, որից պարբերաբար ինֆորմացիա էի ստանում այսօրվա իրադարձությունների մասին էլի իմ սիրելի echannel.am -ն էր, մյուսներում ոչ մի բան չգտա...  :Sad:  ... իսկ մինչ քաղաքում միտինգներ էին,  վրացական ինչ-որ ալիք փորձում էր ուղիղ կապ հաստատել հաշտ ու խաղաղ Հրապարակից... (Արթ, էդ հենց Մզե-ն է՞ եղել... աղջիկ հաղորդավար էր ու շուրջը վազվզող բավականին մեծ խումբ` բավականին լուրջ տեխնիկայով)

----------


## Fobus

խի ա ձեզ թվում, որ դուք նենց մի շատ եք ու Սարգսյանն էլ չի անցել ?
պի կարողա էտքան փող մարդը մուֆթա տեղնա ծախսել? հալալա մարդուն, ինչքան կարացել ա , ընտրակաշառք տվել ա ... ով էնքան բիթի ա եղել, որ վերցրել ա ու ընտրել ա իրա թեկնածուին, հալալա ... ով էլ չի ընտրե ... իրա վզին իրա որոշումը .... բայց էն փաստը ... որ Սարգսյանը շատ մեծ թիմ ունի ու շատ մեծ ընտրազանգված, որ Լևոնը չունի ... էտ հաստատ ... բացի դրանից ... Սարգսյանին չէին ընտրում են պատճառով, որ զզվում կամ ատում էին Լևոնին ... ինչպես անում էր Լևոնի ընտրողների շաաատ մեծ մասը:
---
Մանուկյանը երևի հոգնել ա, ցավալի է ... իսկ Բաղդասարյանն էլ երևի չի հավատում, որ իրեն այդքան ձայն են տվել ...

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ապերր կարծիք ունես կարծիքդ արտահայտի, բայց աշխատի ուրիշներին մի վիրավորի, ոչ մեկ դավաճան չի ոչ Լևոնին տենց ասողները ոչ նրանք ովքեր նրան են ընտրել ոչ նրանք որ չեն ընտրել բայց գնում են արդարության համար պայքարելու


ախպերս, էտ Լևոնն ա իրան չմիացողներին դավաճան ասում: 
դու որ Մանուկյանին ես ընտրել, չես լսել, ոնց ա ԼՏՊ-ն պարոն Մանուկյանին ազգի դավաճան կոչել: ու ժողովուրդն էլ ոչ մի դեմ ձայն չհանեց: էլ ինչ ասես ...

էլի ցույց ու հանրահավաք արեք ... բայց ոչ թե դրա կազմակերպածները ...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիր փոխել "Դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ , տեր կանգնելու մեր երկրին"

----------


## Artgeo

> Հ1-ը հիմա դեռ պետք է ասի այն ամենը, ինչը պետք է կառավարությանը, ով էլ լինի կառավարությունում: ես ուրախ եմ, որ իմ աշխատավարձից Հ1 փող է գնում:


5 տարի շարունակ մտել ա (մոտ ապագայում էլի կսկսի մտնել):
Կառավարությունն էլ է լինում լեգիտիմ=ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված ու ոչ լեգիտիմ=Քոչարյան ու Սերժ։
Եթե դու չես հասկանում, թե ինչին պիտի ծառայի հանրային հեռուստաընկերությունը ապա ես քո հետ այս թեմայով խոսելիք չունեմ…

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

իսկ գիտեք , որ Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերությանը պետ. բյուջեից տրամադրվող միջոցները ավելի շատ են քան բնակարանաշինությանը ՀՀ-ում :

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Բռնության և օրենքի խախտման կոչերն ու դրդումը օրենքի խախտում են և քրեորեն պատժելի։ Վերջին մի քանի գրառումը ջնջված է։*

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էս թեմայում մի հատ հավեսով վիրովորական գրառում կանեեեեյի մեջս եռում ա է~, եփ եմ գալիս, հանգի~ստ Նորո հանգիստ, ախր ինչու ա է մեր ազգի մեջ սենց մարդիկ լինում, որ ասում եմ ոչխարները շատ են զարմանում ու վիրավորվում են դե շատ էն էլի *շաաաաատ*:
Վաղը կամ երբեք :Angry2: 
Տեսնես այսօր, որ սենց մեծ մեծ խոսում են վաղը ինչ են ասելու, ես ամեն դեպքում էլ ասելու բան կունենամ, իմ խիղճը մաքուր է ազգիս ու հայրենիքիս առաջ, իսկ սրանք :Bad: 
ինչ են պատմելու իրանց զավակներին ու թոռներին, ո՞ր 5000 դրամով ծախեցին իրենց ապագան,
կամ գնեցին այդ ապագան հալալ ա՞ իրանց, է՞ս են պատմելու, չգիտեմ բայց վաղվա օրը նմանվում ա Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի օրվան, ճիշտ հասկացեք հանրությանը չեմ բաժանում դավաճանների, սերժականների լևոնականեերի և այլն, ուղղակի վաղը կամ մոտակա օրերին կորոշվի էլի ստրուկ ենք մնում, թե գոնե խիզախելու աստիճան համարձակ ենք, ու կարանք փորձ անենք ապացուցելու, որ մեզ ստրուկ ասողը, մեզ *էշի* տեղ դնողը չարաչար սխալվում ա;

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Շնորհակալ եմ, գոնե վրացիները անաչառ ինֆորմացիա տվեցին...
Իսկ մեր հայլուրները ստահոդ ու ամոթալի կեցվածք են ընդունել։
Բա էս ԱՊՀ սուտի դիտորդները ու սրանց խոսալու ձևը։
Ով անբարոյական է, թող էդ ռսների տակ պառկի ստրուկի նման։

20-02-2008 թիվ Հանրահավաքը Մատենադարանի մոտ
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ugslScCCD6k
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ori6Wte4vmo
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=eJnFmSSOJmY&feature=user
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs3wrFo6Xlw

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...10244264&hl=en

----------


## keyboard

> ամոթանք տալտ որն էր? չնայած ես էլ գնացած կամ փախած լինեի Հայաստանից կարողա ես էլ տենց ասեի
> 
> Հ.Գ. մեծ-մեծ խոսալու ու ամոթանք տալու փոխարեն արի տեր կանգնի հայրենիքիդ


Հարգելի ընկեր, թույլ տուր կարծիք արտահայտել գրառմանդ վերաբերյալ:
Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, կան շատ հայեր, որոնք ապրում են արտասահմանում և քարտեզի վրա հիմա հայաստանի տեղն էլ չեն հիշում, բայց այս հարցի միանշանակությունն ու մեղադրանքները գաղափարական չեն: Իդեմս P.S.-ի կան նաև շատ սփյուռքահայեր, որոնք մեծ ներդրում ունեն մեր ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և Հայաստանը արտասահմանում ներկայացնելու գործում: Չեմ ողջունում նրա նման գրառումը նախ կոպտության հետո էլ ընդհանուրի մասին խոսելու, սակայն չեմ էլ կարող ժղտել, որ շատ դեպքերում նրա գրածները իրականություն են, եթե այսօր ես հնարավորություն ունեմ լավ ապրելու պետք է չբավարարվեմ դրանով և պայքարեմ ավելի լավի և/կամ որ իմ սերունդները լավ ապրեն, իսկ երեկ ես մերոնց «աշխատավայրում» համոզում եմ միտինգ գնալ ինձ պատասխանում են ընտանիքի տեր ես խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի աշխատի ու ընտանիքդ պահի, որ աշխատանքնդ կորցնես քեզ ոչ ոք փող չի տա:Էնպես որ էստեղ եղող հայերն են այդպես թերի մտածում, իսկ արտասահմանցին առավելևս: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, ելնելով երեկվա հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսած կադրերից, որ միտինգ գնալը անիմաստ է, եթե այնտեղ են հավաքված աշխատել չցանկացող պարապ մարդիկ և պարում են, ինչի վրա ենք ուրախանում, որ մեզ ստորացնում ե՞ն: Չեմ ողջունում դա, ԼՏՊ-ն պետք է ընդունի իր պարտությունը և վերջ անգամ, եթե խախտումներ են եղել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ձայներին տեր կանգնելուն պետք է ասեմ, որ ես իմ ձայնին տեր եմ կանգնել առանց միտինգ  գնալու, քանի որ գնացել և ընտրել եմ Վ.Մանուկյանին:Իսկ ձայները կկորեին, երբ անցած ընտրությունների նման ես ընտրեի Վ.Մանուկյանին բայց ասեին, որ նա մեր ընտրատարածքից հավաքել է 0 ձայն:Իսկ այսօր ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է ու հասկանալի:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:
*Բոլորին՛ առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Վ.Մանուկյան թեմայում արածս գրառումը և Մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ քննարկման դնել, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:*

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգելի ընկեր, թույլ տուր կարծիք արտահայտել գրառմանդ վերաբերյալ:
> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, կան շատ հայեր, որոնք ապրում են արտասահմանում և քարտեզի վրա հիմա հայաստանի տեղն էլ չեն հիշում, բայց այս հարցի միանշանակությունն ու մեղադրանքները գաղափարական չեն: Իդեմս P.S.-ի կան նաև շատ սփյուռքահայեր, որոնք մեծ ներդրում ունեն մեր ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և Հայաստանը արտասահմանում ներկայացնելու գործում: Չեմ ողջունում նրա նման գրառումը նախ կոպտության հետո էլ ընդհանուրի մասին խոսելու, սակայն չեմ էլ կարող ժղտել, որ շատ դեպքերում նրա գրածները իրականություն են, եթե այսօր ես հնարավորություն ունեմ լավ ապրելու պետք է չբավարարվեմ դրանով և պայքարեմ ավելի լավի և/կամ որ իմ սերունդները լավ ապրեն, իսկ երեկ ես մերոնց «աշխատավայրում» համոզում եմ միտինգ գնալ ինձ պատասխանում են ընտանիքի տեր ես խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի աշխատի ու ընտանիքդ պահի, որ աշխատանքնդ կորցնես քեզ ոչ ոք փող չի տա:Էնպես որ էստեղ եղող հայերն են այդպես թերի մտածում, իսկ արտասահմանցին առավելևս: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, ելնելով երեկվա հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսած կադրերից, որ միտինգ գնալը անիմաստ է, եթե այնտեղ են հավաքված աշխատել չցանկացող պարապ մարդիկ և պարում են, ինչի վրա ենք ուրախանում, որ մեզ ստորացնում ե՞ն: Չեմ ողջունում դա, ԼՏՊ-ն պետք է ընդունի իր պարտությունը և վերջ անգամ, եթե խախտումներ են եղել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ձայներին տեր կանգնելուն պետք է ասեմ, որ ես իմ ձայնին տեր եմ կանգնել առանց միտինգ  գնալու, քանի որ գնացել և ընտրել եմ Վ.Մանուկյանին:Իսկ ձայները կկորեին, երբ անցած ընտրությունների նման ես ընտրեի Վ.Մանուկյանին բայց ասեին, որ նա մեր ընտրատարածքից հավաքել է 0 ձայն:Իսկ այսօր ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է ու հասկանալի:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:
> *Բոլորին՛ առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Վ.Մանուկյան թեմայում արածս գրառումը և Մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ քննարկման դնել, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:*


Հարգելի ԸՆԳԵՐ:
Թե դու ոնց ու ինչ ես արել,  դա քո սահմանադրական իրավունքն Ա:
Հիմա ուրիշները ոնց ու ինչ են անում, դա էլ իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն Ա:
Եթե ուրիշները իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքից դուրս են գալիս, ապա կարող ես նստել Հ1-ի առաջ, ու մլիցեքին բալետ անել:
Իսկ քո անկապ խորհուրդնորն լավ կանես քեղ պահես  :Angry2: :

----------


## Զինվոր

Ինչքան ջոգեցի ստեղ մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմից են հա?
Եթե ասեմ որ ձենս ատդուշի Սերժին եմ տվել, կարող ա Ակումբի մասշտաբով ռեպրեսիաների ենթարկվեմ?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեկ Տիգրան Կարապետիչը իմ աչքում ահագին բարձրացավ: Տենց խելօք բան չեի սպասւմ իրենից:
Ասել է. " Պոռնիկները (կներեք արտահայտությանս համար- Վիկտօրի) իրենց վաճառում են $50, իսկ փողով ընտրածները` 5000 դրամով և 10 տարով" :LOL:  :Bad: 
Կարծում եմ, Հայլուրի աշխատողները ի զուր են 5 տարի բարձրագույնում սովորել, որովհետև նրանք պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրող չեն, այլ մրմնավաճառներ (թող ներեն ազնիվները)

----------


## dvgray

> Երեկ Տիգրան Կարապետիչը իմ աչքում ահագին բարձրացավ: Տենց խելօք բան չեի սպասւմ իրենից:
> Ասել է. " Պոռնիկները (կներեք արտահայտությանս համար- Վիկտօրի) իրենց վաճառում են $50, իսկ փողով ընտրածները` 5000 դրամով և 10 տարով"
> Կարծում եմ, Հայլուրի աշխատողները ի զուր են 5 տարի բարձրագույնում սովորել, որովհետև նրանք պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրող չեն, այլ մրմնավաճառներ (թող ներեն ազնիվները)


 :LOL: 
Իսկ ո՞վ կա այնտեղ ազնիվ: Բոլորն էլ դիշովի ծախվածներ են  :Bad: :

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի ԸՆԳԵՐ:
> Թե դու ոնց ու ինչ ես արել,  դա քո սահմանադրական իրավունքն Ա:
> Հիմա ուրիշները ոնց ու ինչ են անում, դա էլ իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքն Ա:
> Եթե ուրիշները իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքից դուրս են գալիս, ապա կարող ես նստել Հ1-ի առաջ, ու մլիցեքին բալետ անել:
> Իսկ քո անկապ խորհուրդնորն լավ կանես քեղ պահես :


Իմ գրառման մեջ սահմանադրական խախտման մասին բան կար գրա՞ծ :Shok: 
Երևումա միլիցեքից լավ էլ տեղյակ ես, որ ինձ խորհուրդ ես տալիս: :LOL: 
Ես քեզ խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս այլ կարծիք եմ արտահայտում, իսկ դրա համար դու ինձ վիրավորելու ոչ մի իրավունք չունես, դու քո կամքով ես ազատ ես իմ էնպես որ, այդ գաղափարներդ քեզ պահի: :Angry2:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ինչքան ջոգեցի ստեղ մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմից են հա?
> Եթե ասեմ որ ձենս ատդուշի Սերժին եմ տվել, կարող ա Ակումբի մասշտաբով ռեպրեսիաների ենթարկվեմ?


Ռեպրեսիայի չես ենթարկվի, ամեն մարդ պատասխանատու է միայն իր մտքի, խղճի, ազգի ու Աստծու առջև:
Մենք այդ նշվածներից միայն ազգի մեջ ենք մտնում այն էլ մասամբ :Wink: 
Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ իրավունք ունի ընտրելու, ուղղակի մեկը սխալվում ա մեկը ոչ, իսկ ով է սխալվել ցույց կտա ժամանակը :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչքան ջոգեցի ստեղ մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմից են հա?
> Եթե ասեմ որ ձենս ատդուշի Սերժին եմ տվել, կարող ա Ակումբի մասշտաբով ռեպրեսիաների ենթարկվեմ?


ես էլ եմ Սերժին ձայն տվել և ոչ միայն ես, իմ հետ միասին մի 10 հոգի  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչքան ջոգեցի ստեղ մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմից են հա?
> Եթե ասեմ որ ձենս ատդուշի Սերժին եմ տվել, կարող ա Ակումբի մասշտաբով ռեպրեսիաների ենթարկվեմ?


Չէ, Զինվոր ջան, պարզապես բոլորով քեզ կշԸնհավորենք :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

> ես էլ եմ Սերժին ձայն տվել և ոչ միայն ես, իմ հետ միասին մի 10 հոգի


  Կեցցցցցե...  ԴԱՅԱՆԱ+10

----------


## Tig

Վերջը ճիշտ դուրս եկավ էն միտքը, որ Լևոնը Սերժի ջաղացին ջուրա լցնում, ես էս 2 օրվա մեջ շատ շատ մարդկանցից իմացա, որ Սերժին են ընտրել միայն նրա համար, որ Լևոնի դեմ հակակշիռ ունենա, չնայած մինչ Լևոնի հայտնվելը հեչ էլ մտադրություն չեն ունեցել Սերժին ձայն տալու... :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Վերջը ճիշտ դուրս եկավ էն միտքը, որ Լևոնը Սերժի ջաղացին ջուրա լցնում, ես էս 2 օրվա մեջ շատ շատ մարդկանցից իմացա, որ Սերժին են ընտրել միայն նրա համար, որ Լևոնի դեմ հակակշիռ ունենա, չնայած մինչ Լևոնի հայտնվելը հեչ էլ մտադրություն չեն ունեցել Սերժին ձայն տալու...


Ես էլ ընդհակառակը ձայն եմ տվել Լևոնին, նույն պատճառով :Smile:

----------


## Adam

ժող հիմա հաստատ 3-ինա՞: Ո՞վա գալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

Ես գալիս եմ…
Եկեք բոլորով մի տեղ հավաքվենք…

----------


## Egern.net

հա, հաստատ, ես պարապմունքի եմ, չեմ գալու  :Smile:  բայց կարող ա հետո գամ...

ԼՏՊն երեկ ասեց, որ էսօր ժամը 3-ին "չափազանց կարևոր բանի ենք ականատես լինելու".... շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչի.

----------


## Adam

Եկեք հավաքվենք Santarita-ի դեմը:

----------


## Նորմարդ

_Բոլոր նրանց համար ով կարծում է թե անիմսատ եմ փողոց դուրս գալիս…_

Չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկիդ ոչինչ համոզել և առավել ևս ապացուցել, խոսքս ուղղում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ով կարծում է թե բան ու գործ չունեմ ու անկապ եմ դուրս գալիս ցույցի, ձեր շատերի կարծիքը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում մեծ հաշվով:
Ուրեմն սենց ես գործ ել ունեմ, դաս էլ ունեմ ընկերներ էլ ունեմ սիրած էակ էլ ունեմ ու ինձ ավելի ահճելի ա էդ ժամանակը նրանց հետ անցկացնել, քան էս ցրտին դուրս գալ փողոց ու «անկապ», «անիմաստ» ցույց անել, սկայն ես ինձ մարդ, քաղաքացի չեմ համարի եթե չգնամ, որովհետև տեսել եմ այս ընտրությունների բուն դեմքը և եթե կա մեկը որ ուզում է դեմ գնալ այս թատրոնը ստեղծողներին ես նրա հետևից կգնամ, ես նրա կողքից կքայլեմ, որովհետև ժամանակին զգացել եմ ցույցի ու երիտասարդության ուժը ականատեսն եմ եղել երբ 2003թ.-ին ուսանողությունը կոտրելով համալսարանի դահլիճի դռները հեռացավ դահլիճից որտեղ փակված էր ամբիոնում թողնելով շփոթված ու զայրացած, «հարգելի» պրն. Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Այն ժամանակ մենք պայքարում էինք գաղափարի համար, պայքարում էինք մի անօրինական օրենքի դեմ ր հաղթեցինք, այո հաղթեցինք կառավարությունը ընկրկեց օրինագիծը այդպես էլ օրենք չդարձավ իր սկզբնական տեսքով:
Հիմա էլ եմ պայքարում գաղափարի համար, ինձ համար լիդերը ոչինչ է կարևորը գաղափարն է, այն իրականացնելու մեթոդները, ես մի կողմ եմ դրել անձնական հակակրանքս Լ.Տ. Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կարևորը, որ նա հասկանա որ եթե հաղթելու է ապա հաղթելու է ժողովրդի հետ ու երբեք չմոռանա դա, ես դեմ կգնամ բոլոր այն ուժերին, ով դեմ կգնա ինձ ու իմ հայրենիքին:
Եթե հիմա էլ աչդյունքի չհասանք ուրեմն ապրելու իրավունք չունենք, մերը գոյատևելն է, այդ ժամանակ ես ինձ ավելի լավ կզգամ հարևան Վրաստանում, քան իմ հայրենիքում, եթե հիմա էլ բան չարեցինք ես կամաչեմ որ հայ եմ, երբեք չէի կարծում որ կասեմ այս խոսքերը :Sad: 

ՀԻՄԱ ԿԱՄ ԵՐԲԵՔ:
ԵՍ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՊՐԵԼ ԻՄ ԵՐԱԶԱԾ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ, ՈՐՏԵՂ ՄԱՐԴԸ ՄԱՐԴ Է ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ՏԻԿՆԻԿ:
ԱՅՍՕՐ ԿԱՄ ԵՐԲԵՔ:
Եթե հիմա էլ ետ գնացինք ուրեմն…,  ուրեմն վերջ:

----------


## Հենո

> Եկեք հավաքվենք Santarita-ի դեմը:


Santaritan որտեղա՞
առաջին անգամ եմ լսում …

----------


## Grieg

> Վերջը ճիշտ դուրս եկավ էն միտքը, որ Լևոնը Սերժի ջաղացին ջուրա լցնում, ես էս 2 օրվա մեջ շատ շատ մարդկանցից իմացա, որ Սերժին են ընտրել միայն նրա համար, որ Լևոնի դեմ հակակշիռ ունենա, չնայած մինչ Լևոնի հայտնվելը հեչ էլ մտադրություն չեն ունեցել Սերժին ձայն տալու...


Հա հաստատ շատ շատ են, են մարդիկ ովքեր 99% հավանականությամբ կքվեարկեին սերժի դեմ տեսնելով թեկնածուների ցուցակում լևոնին  տվել են սերժին: այպնես

----------


## keyboard

> _Բոլոր նրանց համար ով կարծում է թե անիմսատ եմ փողոց դուրս գալիս…_
> 
> Չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկիդ ոչինչ համոզել և առավել ևս ապացուցել, խոսքս ուղղում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ով կարծում է թե բան ու գործ չունեմ ու անկապ եմ դուրս գալիս ցույցի, ձեր շատերի կարծիքը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում մեծ հաշվով:
> Ուրեմն սենց ես գործ ել ունեմ, դաս էլ ունեմ ընկերներ էլ ունեմ սիրած էակ էլ ունեմ ու ինձ ավելի ահճելի ա էդ ժամանակը նրանց հետ անցկացնել, քան էս ցրտին դուրս գալ փողոց ու «անկապ», «անիմաստ» ցույց անել, սկայն ես ինձ մարդ, քաղաքացի չեմ համարի եթե չգնամ, որովհետև տեսել եմ այս ընտրությունների բուն դեմքը և եթե կա մեկը որ ուզում է դեմ գնալ այս թատրոնը ստեղծողներին ես նրա հետևից կգնամ, ես նրա կողքից կքայլեմ, որովհետև ժամանակին զգացել եմ ցույցի ու երիտասարդության ուժը ականատեսն եմ եղել երբ 2003թ.-ին ուսանողությունը կոտրելով համալսարանի դահլիճի դռները հեռացավ դահլիճից որտեղ փակված էր ամբիոնում թողնելով շփոթված ու զայրացած, «հարգելի» պրն. Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Այն ժամանակ մենք պայքարում էինք գաղափարի համար, պայքարում էինք մի անօրինական օրենքի դեմ ր հաղթեցինք, այո հաղթեցինք կառավարությունը ընկրկեց օրինագիծը այդպես էլ օրենք չդարձավ իր սկզբնական տեսքով:
> Հիմա էլ եմ պայքարում գաղափարի համար, ինձ համար լիդերը ոչինչ է կարևորը գաղափարն է, այն իրականացնելու մեթոդները, ես մի կողմ եմ դրել անձնական հակակրանքս Լ.Տ. Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կարևորը, որ նա հասկանա որ եթե հաղթելու է ապա հաղթելու է ժողովրդի հետ ու երբեք չմոռանա դա, ես դեմ կգնամ բոլոր այն ուժերին, ով դեմ կգնա ինձ ու իմ հայրենիքին:
> Եթե հիմա էլ աչդյունքի չհասանք ուրեմն ապրելու իրավունք չունենք, մերը գոյատևելն է, այդ ժամանակ ես ինձ ավելի լավ կզգամ հարևան Վրաստանում, քան իմ հայրենիքում, եթե հիմա էլ բան չարեցինք ես կամաչեմ որ հայ եմ, երբեք չէի կարծում որ կասեմ այս խոսքերը
> 
> ՀԻՄԱ ԿԱՄ ԵՐԲԵՔ:
> ԵՍ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՊՐԵԼ ԻՄ ԵՐԱԶԱԾ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ, ՈՐՏԵՂ ՄԱՐԴԸ ՄԱՐԴ Է ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ՏԻԿՆԻԿ:
> ...


Համամիտ եմ, բայց չեմ գա:
Արի էսպիսի մի վիճակ պատկերացնենք, ասենք ԼՏՊ-ն իդեմս մեզ հաղթեց և գաղափարը, որ թող ԼՏՊ-ն լինի մենակ թե ՍՍ-ն չլինի վերացավ ու՞մ ես տեսնում մեզ նախագահ, միայն չասես ԼՏՊ-ին :Sad:  :Cool:

----------


## Հենո

> _Բոլոր նրանց համար ով կարծում է թե անիմսատ եմ փողոց դուրս գալիս…_
> 
> Չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկիդ ոչինչ համոզել և առավել ևս ապացուցել, խոսքս ուղղում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ով կարծում է թե բան ու գործ չունեմ ու անկապ եմ դուրս գալիս ցույցի, ձեր շատերի կարծիքը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում մեծ հաշվով:
> Ուրեմն սենց ես գործ ել ունեմ, դաս էլ ունեմ ընկերներ էլ ունեմ սիրած էակ էլ ունեմ ու ինձ ավելի ահճելի ա էդ ժամանակը նրանց հետ անցկացնել, քան էս ցրտին դուրս գալ փողոց ու «անկապ», «անիմաստ» ցույց անել, սկայն ես ինձ մարդ, քաղաքացի չեմ համարի եթե չգնամ, որովհետև տեսել եմ այս ընտրությունների բուն դեմքը և եթե կա մեկը որ ուզում է դեմ գնալ այս թատրոնը ստեղծողներին ես նրա հետևից կգնամ, ես նրա կողքից կքայլեմ, որովհետև ժամանակին զգացել եմ ցույցի ու երիտասարդության ուժը ականատեսն եմ եղել երբ 2003թ.-ին ուսանողությունը կոտրելով համալսարանի դահլիճի դռները հեռացավ դահլիճից որտեղ փակված էր ամբիոնում թողնելով շփոթված ու զայրացած, «հարգելի» պրն. Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Այն ժամանակ մենք պայքարում էինք գաղափարի համար, պայքարում էինք մի անօրինական օրենքի դեմ ր հաղթեցինք, այո հաղթեցինք կառավարությունը ընկրկեց օրինագիծը այդպես էլ օրենք չդարձավ իր սկզբնական տեսքով:
> Հիմա էլ եմ պայքարում գաղափարի համար, ինձ համար լիդերը ոչինչ է կարևորը գաղափարն է, այն իրականացնելու մեթոդները, ես մի կողմ եմ դրել անձնական հակակրանքս Լ.Տ. Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ կարևորը, որ նա հասկանա որ եթե հաղթելու է ապա հաղթելու է ժողովրդի հետ ու երբեք չմոռանա դա, ես դեմ կգնամ բոլոր այն ուժերին, ով դեմ կգնա ինձ ու իմ հայրենիքին:
> Եթե հիմա էլ աչդյունքի չհասանք ուրեմն ապրելու իրավունք չունենք, մերը գոյատևելն է, այդ ժամանակ ես ինձ ավելի լավ կզգամ հարևան Վրաստանում, քան իմ հայրենիքում, եթե հիմա էլ բան չարեցինք ես կամաչեմ որ հայ եմ, երբեք չէի կարծում որ կասեմ այս խոսքերը
> 
> ՀԻՄԱ ԿԱՄ ԵՐԲԵՔ:
> ԵՍ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՊՐԵԼ ԻՄ ԵՐԱԶԱԾ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ, ՈՐՏԵՂ ՄԱՐԴԸ ՄԱՐԴ Է ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ՏԻԿՆԻԿ:
> ...



100%  Քո հետ համամիտ եմ… :Ok:

----------


## dvgray

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց չեմ գա:


Այ ԸՆԳԵՐ
Հասկացանք որ չես գա: Ստեղ թուրք չկա ու սաղ էլ հայերեն լավ են հասկանում:
Մնա քո գործիտ տեղը ու ուշադիր եղիր քեզ գործից չհանեն ու մնաս առանց հացի :

----------


## Grieg

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց չեմ գա:
> Արի էսպիսի մի վիճակ պատկերացնենք, ասենք ԼՏՊ-ն իդեմս մեզ հաղթեց և գաղափարը, որ թող ԼՏՊ-ն լինի մենակ թե ՍՍ-ն չլինի վերացավ ու՞մ ես տեսնում մեզ նախագահ, միայն չասես ԼՏՊ-ին


իրոք շատ լուրջ հարց է.. ով կկարողանա ԼՏՊ-ին հաղթել? Վանո-ն ել պետքա վերադառնա?   :LOL:  կամ օրինակ Նաիրի Հունանյանը..միևնույն է մեր ազգից շատերի համար կարևոր չի կրիմինալ է թե չե թեկնածուն կարևորը քըխին հաղթի

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց չեմ գա:
> Արի էսպիսի մի վիճակ պատկերացնենք, ասենք ԼՏՊ-ն իդեմս մեզ հաղթեց և գաղափարը, որ թող ԼՏՊ-ն լինի մենակ թե ՍՍ-ն չլինի վերացավ ու՞մ ես տեսնում մեզ նախագահ, միայն չասես ԼՏՊ-ին


Ասեմ եթե համամիտ ես սա էլ կհասկանաս :Smile: 
Ասեցի չէ լիդերը ոչինչ է կարևորը գաղափարն է, ով ուզում ա թող լինի ես միտինգի դուրս գալով ինչ որ մեկին նախագահ չեմ ուզում սարքեմ, ես ուզում եմ հաջորդ նախագահին ցույց տամ, որ մի քայլ այս կողմ մի քայլ այն կողմ ու այս ժողովուրդը այսօրվա նման, մի մարդու պես իրա դեմ դուրս կգա, ինձ թվում ա էսքանը ահագին մտածելու տեղիք կտա հաջորդ նախագահին ու ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս գալով մի հատ կմտածի նոր էդ ....-ը կուտի:
Սա դաս է, այսինքն ես ուզում եմ ցույց տամ, ինձ էշի տեղ դնողի վրա թքած ունեմ, ու պատրաստ եմ դրա գլուխը ջարդեմ ուզում ա ԼՏՊ-ն լինի ուզում ա ՍՍ-ն լինի ով ուզում ա լինի ես ունեմ արժանապատվություն ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի այն ոտնահարելու, ու ինչքանով կարամ պաշտպանելու եմ իմ արժանապատվությունը :Smile:

----------


## Adam

> Santaritan որտեղա՞
> առաջին անգամ եմ լսում …


Հին էրիվան ռեստորանի առաջի հարկը Սանտառիտա սրճարաննա  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժողովուրդ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում որևէ մեկին հանրահավաքի գալ, ով չի ուզում թող չգա, բայց վտանգավորը էնա որ մարդիկ կան որ ուզում են գան, ուղղակի մեկինն կնիկը չի թողում :LOL: , մեկին տնեցիք, մեկը իրա համարա վախում, ու իրենք իրենց խղճի ձայնը լռեցնելու համար(հոգու խորքում հիանալի գիտեն ինչի պիտի գնան հանրահավաքի) պատրաստ են զանազան պատճառներ հորինել, հանրապետականները ինձ շատ ավելի են դուր գալիս քան էտ մասսան :Bad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում որևէ մեկին հանրահավաքի գալ, ով չի ուզում թող չգա, բայց վտանգավորը էնա որ մարդիկ կան որ ուզում են գան, ուղղակի մեկինն կնիկը չի թողում, մեկին տնեցիք, մեկը իրա համարա վախում, ու իրենք իրենց խղճի ձայնը լռեցնելու համար(հոգու խորքում հիանալի գիտեն ինչի պիտի գնան հանրահավաքի) պատրաստ են զանազան պատճառներ հորինել, հանրապետականները ինձ շատ ավելի են դուր գալիս քան էտ մասսան


Ինձ էլ տնեցիք խնդրում աղաչում են չգնալ :LOL: 
Է ես էլ ասում եմ չեմ գնում. չեմ գնա ես հո՞ խելառ չեմ գնամ դրսում ցրտին գոռգոռամ :LOL: 
Ու տենց հանգստացնում եմ, բայց դե լավ էլ գնում եմ, ու գնալու եմ …

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում որևէ մեկին հանրահավաքի գալ, ով չի ուզում թող չգա, բայց վտանգավորը էնա որ մարդիկ կան որ ուզում են գան, ուղղակի մեկինն կնիկը չի թողում, մեկին տնեցիք, մեկը իրա համարա վախում, ու իրենք իրենց խղճի ձայնը լռեցնելու համար(հոգու խորքում հիանալի գիտեն ինչի պիտի գնան հանրահավաքի) պատրաստ են զանազան պատճառներ հորինել, հանրապետականները ինձ շատ ավելի են դուր գալիս քան էտ մասսան


Հարգելի Երվանդ և հարգելի ակումբցիներ, ես դեռ վաղուց եմ խոստովանել, որ նախ վախենում եմ, հետո էլ անիմաստ եմ համարում իմ ընդեղ լինելը ես չեմ թաքցնում դա, բայց եթե ինձ 100% երաշխավորեն էլ մեկ է տեսնելով թե ինչեր են արել և մարսել նրանք ում ուզում ենք հեռացնել, չեմ համարում իմ քայլը կրկնում եմ իմ, ոչ ոքի անունից չեմ խոսում գրածս սուբյեկտիվ բնույթ է կրում, իմաստալից: Բոլոր նրանց ովքեր էլ մտածում են թե մի բան կփոխվի, դա էլ ժամանակը ցույց կտա և ես չեմ վախենա ու ամաչի ներողություն խնդրել, որ սխալվում էի: Ուղղակի ես չեմ ուզում թույլ տամ, որ ինձ ու իմ հարազատներին օգտագործեն իրենց չար խաղերի համար: Իսկ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր վիրավորում են ինձ և իմ կարծիքը կասեմ հետևյալը, այդեպ եղել է կլինի մենք հայերս սովոր ենք դրան, եթե մեկը մեր գաղափարակիցը չէ սկսում ենք հալածել, չնայած այս ամենը լուրջ չեմ համարում, քանի որ ոչ մեկի հոտ թշնամանալու մտադրություն չունեմ, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ անձնական շահարկումները արդեն մտել են նաև ակումբ:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Ժող ջան, եթե  facebook ունեք, խնդրում եմ ստուգեք այս էջը  :Smile: 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=8696617757

----------


## Գալաթեա

էրեխեեԷ~ք, բայլուս: :Smile: 

Էսօր մի քիչ ուշ գալու եմ ձեզ միանամ  :Smile:  Օֆիսի տղամարդիկս չեն թողնում, վախենում են ինձ համար, բայց հո մի հատ լեգենդ չեմ մտածե~լ  :LOL:  
Մարդ-մուրդ եմ անգամ մեջտեղ գցել  :Smile:   :LOL: 

Վախենալ չկա, էրեխեք  :Smile:   :Smile:  Միավորվենք հանուն համոզմունքների  :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

էտ իրա խաղերին դեռ հավատում եք ? կարևոր բան կամ էլ սենց նենց .... էտ խաղերը գոնե թող չանի, ամոթ ա ...
կամ էլ իրա թիմը .... Նիկոլը ..... ինքը տղա չի ... ինքը իրան դրել ա լավ տղու տեղ ... գոռում ա ոչ դոդացմանը ... ինքը սկի չգիտի խի էն էտ մարդուն դոդ ասում ....
պետքա էս իշխանությունը փոխել ... բայց ոչ մի դեպքում լևոնին նախագահ ընտրել չի կարելի ....
Ես Սերժին դեմ եմ ... բայց ինքն ա անցել .... ու պետքա ընդունել ու գնալ տներով ու աշխատել ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էրեխեեԷ~ք, բայլուս:
> 
> Էսօր մի քիչ ուշ գալու եմ ձեզ միանամ  Օֆիսի տղամարդիկս չեն թողնում, վախենում են ինձ համար, բայց հո մի հատ լեգենդ չեմ մտածե~լ  
> Մարդ-մուրդ եմ անգամ մեջտեղ գցել  
> 
> Վախենալ չկա, էրեխեք   Միավորվենք հանուն համոզմունքների


Էսօր անպայման կմիանամ! Միայն ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ!!!!!!!   :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> գնալ տներով ու աշխատել ...


Դուք գնացեք, այ քեզ բան, մեզ ինչու եք տուն ուղարկում? Արև~, գարու~ն, ընկերնե~ր, սկզբունքներ  :Smile:  Եթե վերջին բառը խորթ հնչեց, ներեցեք  :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա հաստատ շատ շատ են, են մարդիկ ովքեր 99% հավանականությամբ կքվեարկեին սերժի դեմ տեսնելով թեկնածուների ցուցակում լևոնին  տվել են սերժին: այպնես


Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել մի քանի տենց դեպքերի մասին ու ճիշտն ասած զարմացած եմ մնացել տենց վարվող մարդկանց մտածողության վրա։ Համենայն դեպս, ես ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում նման վարմունքի մեջ։
Ախր, եթե չես ուզում Սերժին, չես ուզում Լևոնին, ցուցակում ևս 7 թեկնածուներ կային։ Եթե դու ասենք քո սիրած Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կամ  Տ. Կարապետիչի օգտին քվեարկելու փոխարեն քվեարկում ես քո չսիրած Սերժի օգտին, դրանով հո Լևոնի շանսերը չե՞ս պակասեցնում։ 

Այլ է, եթե այդպես վարվեիք 2–րդ փուլում, եթե ընտրությունը լիներ ՍՍ–ի ու ԼՏՊ–ի միջև։ Էս դեպքում գոնե տրամաբանություն կլիներ։

Ինչևէ, սա արդեն անցած էտապ է։ Հիմա այլ խնդիրներ ունենք։ :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել մի քանի տենց դեպքերի մասին ու ճիշտն ասած զարմացած եմ մնացել տենց վարվող մարդկանց մտածողության վրա։ Համենայն դեպս, ես ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում նման վարմունքի մեջ։
> Ախր, եթե չես ուզում Սերժին, չես ուզում Լևոնին, ցուցակում ևս 7 թեկնածուներ կային։ Եթե դու ասենք քո սիրած Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կամ  Տ. Կարապետիչի օգտին քվեարկելու փոխարեն քվեարկում ես քո չսիրած Սերժի օգտին, դրանով հո Լևոնի շանսերը չե՞ս պակասեցնում։ 
> 
> Այլ է, եթե այդպես վարվեիք 2–րդ փուլում, եթե ընտրությունը լիներ ՍՍ–ի ու ԼՏՊ–ի միջև։ Էս դեպքում գոնե տրամաբանություն կլիներ։
> 
> Ինչևէ, սա արդեն անցած էտապ է։ Հիմա այլ խնդիրներ ունենք։


Համաձայն եմ.. ես ինքս ոչ ԼՏՊ-ին եմ քվեարկել ոչ ՍՍ-ին..և չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն քվեարկել մեկի օգտին, որ մյուսը չանցնի։ Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ որ Լևոնին չուզողները ավելի շատ  են քան ՍՍ-ի։..

----------


## Արշակ

> …Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ որ Լևոնին չուզողները ավելի շատ  են քան ՍՍ-ի։..


Քիչ հավանական է, չնայած չեմ բացառում։ Բայց էս պահին կարծում եմ կարևորն այն չէ, թե ում չուզողներն են ավելի շատ։ 
Հիմա, էս լկտիության դեմ պայքարին նույնիսկ միացել են բազմաթիվ այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք նորմալ ընտրությունների դեպքում ՍՍ–ին կնախընտրեին ԼՏՊ–ից։ Այսինքն՝ հիմա արդեն պայքարը անձերի դեմ կամ համար չէ, պայքարը արժանապատվության, ինքդ քեզ անասուն չզգալու համար է։

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Ամեն մեկը թող իր գործին լինի..........Իմ գործը այսօր, անվախ լինելն է, ազատ լինելն է, ու իմ արժանապատվության թիկունքին կանգնելն է..........

և այս տողերը վերաբերվում են իմ գործընկերներին՝
 Բոլորս դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ. . . . Մեր պայքարը իմաստուն է, մեր պայքարը հաղթական է. . . . Հաղթելու ենք. . . չԷ՛ ԱՐԴԵՆ ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ . . .

----------


## Ariadna

> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ որ Լևոնին չուզողները ավելի շատ  են քան ՍՍ-ի։..


Էդքան տեղը քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Ես օրինակ չեմ ճանաչում մարդ, որ ուզեր ՍՍ–ին։ Վերջերս իմացա միայն, որ ընկերուհուս ամուսինը պետք է ընտրի , էն էլ չէի էլ կասկածում, որովհետև ինքն էլ է ՍՍ բոլոր իմաստներով։ Աշխատանքի բերումով, ինչպես նաև ընտանեկան հանգամանքներից ելնելով,  հիմնականում շփվում եմ մտավորականների հետ, որոնց մեջ որևէ մեկը չի հանդիպել ՍՍ ընտրող։ Դե փողոցում էլ հիմնականում վարորդներն են և խանութի աշխատողները, որոնք կամ ասել են, որ չեն ընտրելու ՍՍ, կամ էլ ասել են, որ ընտրելու են ԼՏՊ։ :Smile:  Հա, մեկ էլ ակումբի քննարկումներում եմ տեսել մի քանի հոգի ՍՍ–ական։

----------


## Annychka

Եթե սենց շարունակվի հաստատ Սերժիկը հրաժարական կտա.
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հանրահավաքի ժամանակ լավ էր նշել. Սերժը իրա ծոծորակը կտեսնի,բայց նախագահի  պաշտոնը չի տեսնի: :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Էդքան տեղը քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Ես օրինակ չեմ ճանաչում մարդ, որ ուզեր ՍՍ–ին։ Վերջերս իմացա միայն, որ ընկերուհուս ամուսինը պետք է ընտրի , էն էլ չէի էլ կասկածում, որովհետև ինքն էլ է ՍՍ բոլոր իմաստներով։ Աշխատանքի բերումով, ինչպես նաև ընտանեկան հանգամանքներից ելնելով,  հիմնականում շփվում եմ մտավորականների հետ, որոնց մեջ որևէ մեկը չի հանդիպել ՍՍ ընտրող։ Դե փողոցում էլ հիմնականում վարորդներն են և խանութի աշխատողները, որոնք կամ ասել են, որ չեն ընտրելու ՍՍ, կամ էլ ասել են, որ ընտրելու են ԼՏՊ։ Հա, մեկ էլ ակումբի քննարկումներում եմ տեսել մի քանի հոգի ՍՍ–ական։


Կարծես թեման ձայներին տեր կանգնել էր  :Wink:  ՍՍ-ական կամ ԼՏՊ-ական հերիքա մարդկանց բաժանեք, այ հենց էդ էլ ուզում են բոլորը, որ ես ու դու կռվենք , որ իրար վիրավորենք, որ կարողանան ասեն մեկը մի գաղափար ունի մյուսն ուրիշ  :Sad:  իսկ իրականում էս հանրությունը որ հավաքվելա ԼՏՊ-ի  համար չի հավաքվել, այլ իրեն հարգելա պահանջում, վերջապես մի կողմ դրեք ձեր ինչ-որ մեկ-աման լինելն ու խառնեք ձեր ես-ը բոլորի մենք-ին  :Wink:  
Հ.Գ. Ես ընտրել եմ ՍՍ և չեմ փոշմանում ակմ ամաչում դրա համար, չնայած եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չլիներ երևի ուրիշ մեկին ընտրեյի, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարգում եմ բոլորի ընտրությունն ու իմը առավել ևս  :Wink:

----------


## Smergh

> էտ իրա խաղերին դեռ հավատում եք ? կարևոր բան կամ էլ սենց նենց .... էտ խաղերը գոնե թող չանի, ամոթ ա ...
> կամ էլ իրա թիմը .... Նիկոլը ..... ինքը տղա չի ... ինքը իրան դրել ա լավ տղու տեղ ... գոռում ա ոչ դոդացմանը ... ինքը սկի չգիտի խի էն էտ մարդուն դոդ ասում ....
> պետքա էս իշխանությունը փոխել ... բայց ոչ մի դեպքում լևոնին նախագահ ընտրել չի կարելի ....
> Ես Սերժին դեմ եմ ... բայց ինքն ա անցել .... ու պետքա ընդունել ու գնալ տներով ու աշխատել ...


Հարգարժան Fobus-ի գրառումը սթափ դատողության արդյունք է: Ցավալի է այստեղ այդ քաղաքական դիակի ետևից գնալու կոչեր անողներին լսելը: Այս աստիճան մոլորեցնել ու թունավորել մեր պաշտելի երիտասարդներին կարող է միայն  հակառակորդը:
Գրառումներից մեկում կարդացի, որ հայտնաբերվել է Լևոնի փախուստի համար նախատեսված ինքնաթիռի տոմս, ինչ որ տեղ վստահում եմ այդ լուրին, քանի որ  ակամա հիշեցի իմ մի բարեկամ օդաչուի պատմածը:
Ասում էր.
- 1996 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 23-ից մինչև 26-ի առավոտը գտնվել եմ նախագահական  ինքնաթիռի մեջ, ցանկացած պահի նրան Հայաստանից փախցնելու նպատակով: 
Մեզ արգելված էր ինքնաթիռից դուրս գալը և որևէ մեկի հետ շփվելը: Այդ վիճակի համար առաջին օրվա մեր տրտունջներն աստիճանաբար վեր ածվեցին Լևոնի հասցեին անեծքի ու հայհոյանքի ...
Պարզ է, որ նա պատրաստվում էր ճողոպրել, որպեսզի պատասխան չտար իր գործած մեղքերի համար:
 Ես տանել չեմ կարողանում այսօրվա մեր իշխանավորներին, այդ թվում և Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ոչ միայն այն բանի համար, որ նրանք անարժան կերպով զավթել են մեր երկրի իշխանությունը, այլ նաև այն բանի համար, որ չեն պատժել նախորդներին, սակայն նրանց էլ կարելի է հասկանալ, չէ՞ որ իրենք էլ նույն իշխանության կրողն ու շարունակողն  էին ու  նրա հետ կիսում են մեղքի իրենց բաժինը:
Այսօր  Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շնորհիվ Սերժ Սարգսյանն  սկսած1996 թվից` դարձավ  առաջին  լեգիտիմ Նախագահը, ահա այս բանը Լևոնին ներել չի կարելի:Իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանին ստիպված եմ հարգել որպես երկրի ազգընտիր նախագահի:
Ես ակումբում բազմիցս զգուշացնում էի, այդ վտանգի մասին, սակայն Լևոն "քաղաքական գործչի" ջատագովներն ամեն ինչ արեցին իրենց առաջնորդի ձևերով ու եղանակներով արժանի  թեկնածուներին վարկաբեկելու և այստեղ էլ նույն ձևվ նրան համախոհներ հավաքագրելու համար: 
Որ Սարգսյանն այս ընտրություններում հաղթել է` դրանում որևէ կասկած լինել չի կարող: Կարծում եմ դրանում համոզված են նաև ՀՀՇ-ական բախտախնդիրներն ու քանի որ իրենք չափն այնքան են անցել, որ այլևս նահանջի տեղ չեն թողել հիմա հայտարարում են թե գնալու են մինչև վերջ, կարճ ասած խաղում են ամբողջ բանկի վրա: 
Մենք տեսել ենք թե 1990 թվականին Լևոնի "Պայքա~ր,  Պայքա~ր մինչև վերջ" կարգախոսն ինչպես վեր ածվեց "Պայքա~ր,  Պայքա~ր մինչև աթոռ"կարգախոսի:
Այսօր այդ բախտախնդիրները սպառել են իրենց պաշտպանական ողջ պաշարրն ու հիմա  անդրօվկյանոսյան ապազգային գաղափարախոսների ու ֆինանսավորողների  դիվային պլաններն իրականացնելու համար փորձության են մղում մեր ժողովրդի վերջին հույսը`մեր չքնաղ երիտասարդությանը, որը վերջապես պիտի կարողանա իր մեջ ուժ գտնելու,  առանց բախտախնդիրների ու դրսի պարտադրանքի, առանց նրանց դիվային պլանների այս փակուղուց երկիրը դուրս բերելու դեպի լուսավոր ճանապարհ:
Ես հավատում եմ մեր երիտասարդներին ու ապավինում նրանց ողջախոհությանն ու կրկին հորդորում ` *Լևոնը մեզ ապագա չէ*...

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե սենց շարունակվի հաստատ Սերժիկը հրաժարական կտա.
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հանրահավաքի ժամանակ լավ էր նշել. Սերժը իրա ծոծորակը կտեսնի,բայց նախագահի  պաշտոնը չի տեսնի:


Հմ... չեմ ուզում ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ հույսերդ չեն արդարանա: Ես ՍՍ-ի կողմնակից չեմ, այո և հիմա գլխավորը ոչ թե ՍՍ-ն է կամ ԼՏՊ-ն այլ կայունությունը և խոհեմ մտածելակերպն ու դատողությունը, մի ավազակ առաջնորդում է միամիտ մարդկանց և ուզում է նրանց միջոցով հեռացնել մի ուրիշ ավազակի, չի ստացվի, չեմ հավատում, սակայն շատ եմ ուզում, որ երկուսն էլ հեռանան և մենք վերջապես ապրենք, ինչպես վայել է արժանապատիվ մարդուն:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կարծես թեման ձայներին տեր կանգնել էր  ՍՍ-ական կամ ԼՏՊ-ական հերիքա մարդկանց բաժանեք, այ հենց էդ էլ ուզում են բոլորը, որ ես ու դու կռվենք , որ իրար վիրավորենք, որ կարողանան ասեն մեկը մի գաղափար ունի մյուսն ուրիշ  իսկ իրականում էս հանրությունը որ հավաքվելա ԼՏՊ-ի  համար չի հավաքվել, այլ իրեն հարգելա պահանջում, վերջապես մի կողմ դրեք ձեր ինչ-որ մեկ-աման լինելն ու խառնեք ձեր ես-ը բոլորի մենք-ին  
> Հ.Գ. Ես ընտրել եմ ՍՍ և չեմ փոշմանում ակմ ամաչում դրա համար, չնայած եթե ԼՏՊ-ն չլիներ երևի ուրիշ մեկին ընտրեյի, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարգում եմ բոլորի ընտրությունն ու իմը առավել ևս


Dayana ջան, ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հարգել պահանջող ցուցարարների մեջ կան ՍՍ ընտրածներ։ Եթե կան (խոսքը նրանց մասին չի ովքեր եկել են պարզապես լրտեսային նկատառումներով), ապա ես հիանում եմ նրանցով և ողջունում։ 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր ընտրությանը, ավելի կհարգեի, եթե ընտրեիք ՍՍ–ին նրա նկատմամբ մեծագույն սիրուց ելնելով, ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկի դեմ։ Արշակը շատ լավ գրել էր, որ կան ուրիշ թենածուներ, որոնց կարելի էր ընտրել Լևոնին չընտրելու համար, կամ էլ պարզապես կարելի էր էնպես անել, որ անվավեր ճանաչվեր քվեաթերթիկը։ Մի խոսքով ձևերը շատ են։ Բայց արդեն ուշ է։)

----------


## Dayana

> Dayana ջան, ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ իրեն հարգել պահանջող ցուցարարների մեջ կան ՍՍ ընտրածներ։ Եթե կան (խոսքը նրանց մասին չի ովքեր եկել են պարզապես լրտեսային նկատառումներով), ապա ես հիանում եմ նրանցով և ողջունում։ 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր ընտրությանը, ավելի կհարգեի, եթե ընտրեիք ՍՍ–ին նրա նկատմամբ մեծագույն սիրուց ելնելով, ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկի դեմ։ Արշակը շատ լավ գրել էր, որ կան ուրիշ թենածուներ, որոնց կարելի էր ընտրել Լևոնին չընտրելու համար, կամ էլ պարզապես կարելի էր էնպես անել, որ անվավեր ճանաչվեր քվեաթերթիկը։ Մի խոսքով ձևերը շատ են։ Բայց արդեն ուշ է։)


ես չեմ ընտրել քանի որ չէի ուզում ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրեի, այլ քանի որ ՍՍ-ն իմ ձայնի կարիքը երևի թե ուներ  :Blush:  իսկ իրականում ես նրա հետ կապված հույսեր շատ ունեմ , մի քանիսին խոստացել է իրենց տեղը ցույց տալ, ու եթե դա անի, ես նրան մյուս 4 տարիների համար էլ կընտրեմ  :LOL:  բայց եթե չանի  :Xeloq:  կասեմ ամոթ նրան  :Bad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժողովուրդ, ասում են Նաիրի Հունանյանը կախվել ա բանտում: Դա ճիշտ ա?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ, ով կասի, հիմա ինչ է կատարվում հանրահավաքում? Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասած անակնկալը ինչ էր?

----------


## Guetta

Իր համար անակնկալը էներ, որ Հանրապետությունում ստեղծումա ապակայունություն: Ամեն մարդ չի կարող պարտություն ընդունել, դաէլա տղամարդկային հատկանիշ: 
Որ նույնիսկ միջազգային դիտորդները /ԵԱՀԿ, ԵԱՀԿ/ԺՀՄԻԳ, ԵԽԽՎ, ԵԽ/ համարվել են խիստ մեր ընտրությունների հանդեպ, նույնիսկ իրանք հայտարարեցին, որ ընտրությունները հիմնականում անցել են Հայաստանի առջև դրված պարտավորություններին համապատասխան, ընտրությունները թափանցիկ էին, ժողովրդավարական, Հայաստանը լուրջ քայլ արեց դեպի ժողովրդավարություն: Իսկ ովա ասում որ չեն եղել թերություններ, իսկ որ երկրում չեն լինում թերություններ: 
Լևոնը ըստ պահվածքի ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթե ոչ՝ ԱԳՐԵՍՈՐ:

----------


## Enipra

> Ժողովուրդ, ով կասի, հիմա ինչ է կատարվում հանրահավաքում? Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասած անակնկալը ինչ էր?


Երևի անակնկալը ՕԵԿ-ի միանալն էր շարժմանը:  :Smile: 

http://echannel.am/?topic_id=1440
 ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԱԿԱՆ ԱԿՑԻԱ Է ՍԿՍՈՒՄ, ԵԼՈՒՅԹ Է ՈՒՆԵՑԵԼ ՀԵՂԻՆԵ ԲԻՇԱՐՅԱՆԸ
Ազատության հրապարակում ընթանում է ընդդիմության առաջնորդ, նախագահի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ նրա աջակիցների հրավիրած հանրահավաքը։
2008-02-21 04:08

Հրապարակը լեփ-լեցուն է։ «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթի խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, բացելով հանրահավաքը, նշել է, որ իրենց ակցիաները շարունակվելու են գիշեր-ցերեկ եւ որ մարդկանց մասնակցության ձեւերը այդ ակցիաներին դեռ կհստակեցվեն։

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նաեւ տեղեկացրել է, որ ընդդիմությունը աշխատում է երկու ուղղությամբ՝ իրավական եւ բարոյական։ «Քանի դեռ սպառված չեն իրավական միջոցները, պայքարը խաղաղ է լինելու»,- ասել է նա։

Հանրահավքում ելույթ է ունեցել «Օրինաց երկիր» կուսակցության (ՕԵԿ) նախագահի թեկնածու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի շտաբի պետ, ՕԵԿ փոխնախագահ Հեղինե Բիշարյանը։ Նա ամբողջությամբ ընթերցել է ՕԵԿ երեկ տարածած հայտարարությունը այն մասին, որ ակնկալում են 100 ընտրատեղամասում ընտրություններն անվավեր ճանաչել եւ 200 տեղամասում վերահաշվարկ իրականացնել։

Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները դժգոհությամբ են ընդունել Բիշարյանի հայտարարության հատվածը, որում նա ասել է. «վերահաշվարկի արդյունքում, կարծում եմ, մեր թեկնածուի ձայները էականորեն կավելանան»։

ՕԵԿ փոխնախագահը արձագանքել է դժգոհությանը. «Ժողովուրդ, սպասում ենք վերահաշվարկի արդյունքին։ Դրանից հետո կանենք համապատասխան հայտարարություններ»։ Նա նաեւ տեղեկացրել է, որ արդեն իրականացված վերահաշվարկների արդյունքում «ակնհայտորեն ավելացել են մեր թեկնածուների ձայները»։

Հանրահավաքը շարունակվում է։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իր համար անակնկալը էներ, որ Հանրապետությունում ստեղծումա ապակայունություն: Ամեն մարդ չի կարող պարտություն ընդունել, դաէլա տղամարդկային հատկանիշ:


Վայ, արդեն կարոտել էի ձեզ  :LOL:  
Ձեր անվերջանալի գրառումներից ակամա այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ դուք էլ "հաղթանակը" ոչ մի կերպ չեք կարողանոում մարսել...տեսնես ինչիցա .. :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժողովուրդ, ով կասի, հիմա ինչ է կատարվում հանրահավաքում? Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասած անակնկալը ինչ էր?


Անակնկալը էն էր, որ Օրինացը միացել է, և հիմա Հեղինե Բիշարյանը ելույթ էր ունենում հանրահավաքում։ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի պահանջով վերահաշվարկ է կատարվում է100 տեղամասերում, արդեն պարզվել է , որ ԼՏՊ–ի ձայները գնացել են ՍՍ–ին։

----------


## Guetta

> Վայ, արդեն կարոտել էի ձեզ  
> Ձեր անվերջանալի գրառումներից ակամա այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ դուք էլ "հաղթանակը" ոչ մի կերպ չեք կարողանոում մարսել...տեսնես ինչիցա ..


Վայ, ԱՐԴԵՆ, եսել էի ՁԵԶ կարոտել   :LOL:  
Ես հաղթանակը մարսելու կամ չմարսելու խնդիր չունեմ, բայց այն, որ ես ձեր վրա մեծ տպավորություն եմ թողել- դա ակնայտ է, չեք կարողանում չնկատել իմ գրառումները..... :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուռա! Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ միացավ, ես իրոք ամբողջ օրը դրա մասին էի մտածում: Այ հիմա արդեն ամեն ինչ բավականին լուրջ է!  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ, ԱՐԴԵՆ, եսել էի ՁԵԶ կարոտել   
> Ես հաղթանակը մարսելու կամ չմարսելու խնդիր չունեմ, բայց այն, որ ես ձեր վրա մեծ տպավորություն եմ թողել- դա ակնայտ է, չեք կարողանում չնկատել իմ գրառումները.....


Ձեր գրառումները անհնարին է չնկատել...850.000 մարդու  կարծիքն եք է ախր բարձրաձայնում  :LOL: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր` "հաղթանակը" չմարսելուն, ես ձեզ զուտ իրազեկ եմ դարձնում տպավորությանը, որ դուք թողնում եք  :Smile:  Ոչ ավելին  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հալալա Արթուրին ու ՕԵԿ-ին,որ ուրիշների նման չծախվեց Սերժին,թե չէ արդեն խոսում էին,որ Սերժի հետ խոսացելա վարչապետի պաշտոնի համար:
Արթուր+Լևոն+Րաֆֆի հզոր ուժա,չնայած չեմ կարծում էս էր Լևոնի ասած անակնկալը,ուրիշ բան էլ կլինի հավանաբար:
*Հաղթելու ենք...*

----------


## Ribelle

Ժող ինչից վերցրիք որ Արթուրը միացել ա??? 
եթե իրոք կանգնի ասի միանում եմ, մի ընդդիմությամբ հանդես գան, ոչ միայն ես այլ իմ նման հազարավորներ կմիանան պայքարին ու հաստատ կհաղթենք

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող ինչից վերցրիք որ Արթուրը միացել ա??? 
> եթե իրոք կանգնի ասի միանում եմ, մի ընդդիմությամբ հանդես գան, ոչ միայն ես այլ իմ նման հազարավորներ կմիանան պայքարին ու հաստատ կհաղթենք


Ինչից վերցնելու խնդիր չկա  :Smile:  Օֆիցիալ հայտարարությունա դա արդեն  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ձեր գրառումները անհնարին է չնկատել...850.000 մարդու  կարծիքն եք է ախր բարձրաձայնում 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր` "հաղթանակը" չմարսելուն, ես ձեզ զուտ իրազեկ եմ դարձնում տպավորությանը, որ դուք թողնում եք  Ոչ ավելին


Ճիշտն ասած 850.000 հազարի 30% ա մարդ, մնացածը ընտրաթեռթիկ են ուղակի  :LOL:

----------


## Guetta

> Հալալա Արթուրին ու ՕԵԿ-ին,որ ուրիշների նման չծախվեց Սերժին,թե չէ արդեն խոսում էին,որ Սերժի հետ խոսացելա վարչապետի պաշտոնի համար:*Հաղթելու ենք...*


Իրադարձությունները շատ հետաքրքիր են ընթանում... Մի քանի օր առաջ Արթուրին ՀԱՅՀՈՅՈՒՄ էին Լևոնի ճամբարից, ասում էին, որ նա դավաճանա, իսկ այսօր, իրան ՀԱԼԱԼԱ: Ում ոնց ձեռա տալիս նենց էլ ասումա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ճիշտն ասած 850.000 հազարի 30% ա մարդ, մնացածը ընտրաթեռթիկ են ուղակի


Հրաշքների երԳիր ենք 
 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իր համար անակնկալը էներ, որ Հանրապետությունում ստեղծումա ապակայունություն: Ամեն մարդ չի կարող պարտություն ընդունել, դաէլա տղամարդկային հատկանիշ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, տղամարդկություն չունեն պարտություն ընդունելու, դրա համար ստիպված դիմում են զանգվածային կեղծիքների, որ հանկարծ չպարտվեն։ Որ տղամարդկություն ունենային, չէին կառչի էդ պաշտոնից ամեն գնով ու էսօր չէին դառնա մարդկանց աչքի փուշը՝ հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց։
Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ ջան, գրառումս կարծես թյուրիմացաբար էր ընկալվել, էնպես որ հատուկ նշեմ, որ ես էստեղ տղամարդկություն չունեցող ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ՍՍ–ին, ոչ թե իրականում հաղթած ԼՏՊ–ին։)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ծովինարից ու Երվանդից նորություններ չկան?

----------


## Artgeo

1998-ին մի ախպորը սպանեցին, հիմա էլ մյուսին են ծեծո՞ւմ…



*Դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել Արամ Սարգսյանը
*
	Մարտ 01, 2008

Այսօր ժամը 11-ին իր առանձնատանը տված ասուլիսում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտնել էր, թե 2 լուրջ վիրավորներ կան, որոնց համար դիմել են մասնավոր բժշկի: Քիչ առաջ պարզեցինք, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նշած երկու անձանցից մեկը «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ, 1999-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ին ԱԺ-ում սպանված վարչապետ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի եղբայր Արամ Սարսգյանն է: Նա դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել:

----------


## Armenoid

http://www.regnum.ru/news/964678.html

----------


## Artgeo

*Արեւմտյան առաջատար գործակալությունները՝ Երեւանում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունների մասին*

Արեւմտյան առաջատար գործակալություններն անդրադարձել են Երեւանում այսօր տեղի ունեցած իրադարձություններին:

«Մոտ 2000 ցուցարարներ շաբաթ օրը վերադարձել են Երեւանի փողոցներն այն բանից հետո, երբ հատուկ ոստիկանությունը ցրել է հիմնական հանրահավաքը եւ տնային կալանքի տակ է վերցրել Լեւոն Տեր֊Պետրոսյանին»,֊ -հաղորդել է «Ֆրանսպրես»-֊ը:

Գործակալությունը վկայում է. - «Սերժ, հեռացիր, Սերժ, հեռացիր» վանկարկում էին հավաքվածները` նկատի ունենակով ընտրությունների պաշտոնական հաղթող վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանին»:

Իսկ «Ռոյթերզ»֊-ը վկայակոչում է Լեւոն Տեր֊-Պետրոսյանի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանին, որը պատմել է, թե ինչ են արել ոստիկանները Ազատության հրապարակում. - «Նրանք եկան, նրանք ծեծի ենթարկեցին մարդկանց եւ ցրեցին բոլորին»:

Գործակալության թղթակիցը խոսել է նաեւ իրադարձությունների ականատեսներից մեկի հետ, որի մատը ջարդված էր. - «Մենք քնած էինք: Նրանք եկան եւ սկսեցին ծեծել մեզ: Նրանք մահակներ ունեին»:


http://www.afp.com/
http://www.reuters.com/article/OILPR...53930520080301

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շատ լարված է վիճակը Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան դիմաց (իմ սիրած տեղերից մեկում...)...echannel.am հենց առաջին էջում վիդեոն է... էս էջում http://echannel.am/?cat_id=1&PHPSESS...5780ebf8fba6f2 կա ևս մեկը Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան դիմացից ու ուրիշներ... 

Ես դեռ էսպես եմ օգնում... շաաատ եմ ուզում գնալ, բայց չեմ կարող... 
խնդրում եմ, գրեք, թե ուր եք ճանապարհվում, ով է պատրաստվում ղեկավարել երթը...

... կոնֆետներ էի վերցրել, որ տայի նստացույց անողներին, "What A Wonderful World"  էի լսում ու ժպտում... մեկ էլ կուրսեցիս ՍՄՍ գրեց... իսկապես երթուղայինի մեջ քիչ էր մնում՝ լաց լինեի... տեղ հասա ու Պրոսպեկտ-Թումանյանից վերև Պրոսպեկտի երկայնքով շարված լիքը զինվորների դիմացով էնքան զզվանքով ու կատաղությամբ անցա... չէի ուզում դեմքներին նայեի, իսկ իրանք հանգիստ իրանց դուբինկաներն էին թափ տալիս... ընկերներս արդեն մի քիչ ընտելացել էին, ես դեռ ծանր էի տանում... պտտվեցինք Օպերայի չորս կողմը, անկյուն չգտանք, որտեղից կարողանայինբք նկարել... հավ էինք էլի... հենց Պրոսպեկտի դիմացի մայթի շենքի տանիքը, 1 ժամ հետո պարզվեց, որ բաց էր, բայց երբ նկարում էինք, արդեն ամեն ինչ վերջացել էր, ամեն բան հավքել-տարել էին... հետո սկսեցին Հյուսիսային Պողոտայի սկզբնամասում, Թումանյան փողոցի տարբեր հատվածներում արյան հետքեր ցույց տալ... արդեն լվացել էին... էնտեղ էի, որ մեկին ծեծեցին, բայց չտեսա, մենակ տեսա, ոնց էր գլուխը բռնած քայլում... հետո տեսա ականջի ետևից հոսող արյունը... հետո եկան մեծահասակ ծանոթներս ու "հրամայեցին" արագ դուրս գալ մարդկանց միջից, մանավանդ որ արդեն զինվորները գալիս էին մեզ քշելու... հետո տարբեր բաներ լսեցի՝ 2 հոգի մահացել է, ոչ մեկ էլ չի մահացել... հետո լսեցի, որ մարդիկ գալիս են Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ, եկա ընկերուհուս հետ (ով առավոտից հետս էր), էստեղ հրապարակից փախած մարդիկ էին, ահավոր բաներ պատմեցին՝ "10 հոգով 1 տղայի էին ծեծում, հաստատ մեռած կլինի... աչքիս առաջ 15 տարեկան աղջկա էին ծեծում... երկրապահներին չեմ տեսել... մի երկրապահ ձեռքը մցրեց մոխիրի մեջ ու կոխեց դրանց ռեխը... Սումգայիթ ա... ցեղասպանություն ա... կանանց էին ծեծում... թուրք են... (մի կին՝) քաշում-տանում էին ավտոն, հազիվ փախա)... հետո մի քիչ նկարեցի ու եկա Ինտերնյուս, ուր էլ փակվեցի... էստեղ էլ ծանոթացա պաշտոնական լրատվությանը... Լևոնի ասուլիսին (մոտավորապես)՝ "մահակներից ու էլեկտրաշոկերից բացի ոչինչ չի եղել... ինձ ասացին, որ գալիս են, թեև ամեն գիշեր նման լուրեր լսում ենք, բայց դուրս եկա, միացրեցինք միկրոֆոնները, եկան, մտան հրապարակ ու դեմ դիմաց կանգնեցին ժողովրդին՝ 5 մետրի վրա, ես միկրոֆոնով դիմեցի ժողովրդին, որ որևէ շփում չլինի ոստիկանների հետ, որևէ քայլ չանեն, մինչև նրանք ասեն, թե ինչ են ուզում, հետո ոստիկանները հանկարծակի հարձակվեցին ժողովրդի վրա, ծեծկռտուք եղավ, ինձ շրջապատեցին թիկնապահներս ու ցանկանում էին դուրս տանել հրապարակից, ասացի բանտարկեք, ձեռնաշղթաներով տարեք, ես դուրս չեմ գա, ինձ ոչինչ չարեցին, երկու տղայի այնքան էին ծեծել, եկան, ոտքերիս փաթաթվեցին, թույլ չտվեցի էլ ձեռք տան... ամեն բան 15-20 րոպեում վերջացավ, հետո հրապարակում միայն ոստիկաններն էին, ջարդուփշուր արեցին դինամիկները, վրանները, սկսեցին ինչ-որ ձողեր փնտրել... ես նստել էի նստարանին, ծխեցի, ջուր խմեցի, մոտ երկու ժամ մնացի էնտեղ ու գնացի"… իմացա այլանդակ մեկնաբանությունը հեռուստատեսությունների մեծ մասի ու ոստիկանների՝ "տեղեկություններ էինք ստացել, որ պատրաստվում են խռովություն անել, գնացել էինք գտնելու զենքերը, էն էլ դուրս եկան, սկսեցին ծեծել, խեղճ զինվորները հիմա հիվանդանոցում պառկած են..."...

Հիմա չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է կատարվում... Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան դիմաց էլի բանակների նման կանգնած են՝ ժողովուրդն ու զորքը, տրոլեյբուսների անիվները ծակել են ու իրենց պատվար դարձրել... մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանն էլ մեջներով վազվզում է ու գոռգոռում... 

Մատենադարանից ընդհանրապես լուր չունեմ...

Ինեշտերնյուսից մի քանի հոգի հիմա նկարահանում է, կասետները իրար հետևից տեղ են հասնում... հիմա սպասում ենք...

Հ.Գ. խնդրում եմ, եթե ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն ունեք, էսպես գրեք, թե ինքներդ ինչ եք տեսել, լսել ու իմացել...

----------


## Մականուն

Հենց նոր խոսեցի Շահումյան հրապարակում գտնվող ընկերոջս հետ, իր խոսքերով հեղափոխություն է սկսվել: Ժողովուրդը բարիկադներ են սարքել և փակել հրապարակը, որ ոստիկանները չմոտենան: Ոստիկաններին քշել են՝ խլելով մեքենաները, տրոլեյբուսներով փակել են մոտեցման ուղիները: Րոպեներ առաջ ոստիկանների մի մեքենա մխրճվել է ցուցարարների շարքերի մեջ, անիվների տակ գցելով մարդկանց: Առայժմ այսքանը, կշարունակեմ լուր ունենալուն պես:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՖՐԱՆՍԻԱՅԻ ԴԵՍՊԱՆԱՏԱՆ ՄՈՏ. ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻՆ 



> Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ մարդկանց հոծ բազմություն է հավաքված. հարակից բոլոր փողոցները լցված են ցուցարարներով: Քիչ առաջ այդտեղ են ժամանել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը եւ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը եւ մարդկանց փորձել համոզել, որ գնան Մատենադարանի մոտ, սակայն մարդիկ ասել են, թե մինչեւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չգա, իրենք չեն շարժվի այդտեղից: 
> 
> Այդ տարածքից զորքերը հանվել են: Մի ոստիկանական մեքենա` Վիլիս, հարվածել է մի կնոջ, եւ մարդիկ այրել են այդ մեքենան: Ժամանել են հրշեջներ: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում Ֆրանսիայի դեսպան Սերժ Սմեսոֆը մի հոգու ուղեկցությամբ դեսպանատնից հեռացել է Ոսկու շուկայի ուղղությամբ:


www.lragir.am
այ տենց իրանց

----------


## Գալաթեա

Աստված պահապան մեր ժողովրդին ու ընկերներին, որ հիմա էնտեղ են...

Զգույշ եղեք էլի էրեխեք...խնդրում եմ..

----------


## Ra$Ta

Նորություններ մերոնցից:
Ասում են 300000 մարդ արդեն հաստատ հավաքվելա , ասում են այգում էլ տեղ չկա , հրապարակը լիքնա , ասում են մի հատ վիլիս մտելա ժողովրդի մեջ տակը մարդկանց քցելով , ժողովուրդնել կատաղած բռնել վառելա , սենց որ գնա լրիվ բանակը բերեն չեն կարանա ոչ մի բան անել : Իսկ զոհերի պահով , ինչքան հասկանում եմ ոչ մի զոհ չկա , աստված տա ճիշտ լինի : Հուսանք որ բախում այնտեղ հիմա չի լինի

----------


## Աբելյան

ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՇՏԱԲԻ ԿՈՉԸ 



> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբը տարածել է հաղորդագրություն, որում ասվում է. "Ի գիտություն մեր համակիրներին և բոլոր ոչ անտարբեր քաղաքացիներին: Այս պահին հանրահավաքը տեղի է ունենում Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատանը հարող տարածքում: 
> Բոլորը դեպի Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատանը հարող տարածք":


www.lragir.am

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ Լևոնից ինչ նորություն կա?
Չեն պատրաստվում բաց թողել?

----------


## Ambrosine

Ցավոք, ինձ հայտնեցին, որ 3 զոհ կա` 1 աղջիկ, 2 տղա: Փաստացի ապացույցներ կամ պաշտոնական տեղեկատվություն չկա, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ զոհերի թիվը իրականում ավելի շատ ա :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ Լևոնից ինչ նորություն կա?
> Չեն պատրաստվում բաց թողել?


աչքիս չէ  :Sad: 
ով գիտի քանի օր չթողան հելնի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցավոք, ինձ հայտնեցին, որ 3 զոհ կա` 1 աղջիկ, 2 տղա: Փաստացի ապացույցներ կամ պաշտոնական տեղեկատվություն չկա, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ զոհերի թիվը իրականում ավելի շատ ա


Չեմ հավատում...չեմ ուզում հավատալ...

----------


## Մականուն

Ժողովուրդը բարիկադավորվել ու պատրաստվում է հավաքի: Բարձրախոսներ են բերվել:

----------


## Artgeo

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հորդորում է ցուցարարներին որեւէ գործողություն չձեռնարկել*

Հայաստանի հիմնադիր նախագահ նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շտաբի ներկայացուցիչ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը քիչ առաջ քաղաքապետարանի եւ Ալեքսանդր Մյասնիկյանի արձանի միջեւ ընկած տարածքում հավաքված մի հազար մարդկանց բարձրախոսով կոչ արեց «առայժմ որեւէ գործողություն չձեռնարկել»:

Դրանից քիչ առաջ 061OS10 պետհամարանիշի ոստիկանական «Վիլիս» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենան, ըստ ականատեսների, «Արարատ» գինու կոմբինատի մոտից մեծ արագությամբ` մոտ 50 կիլոմետր/ժամ, ընթացել է Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ պողոտայում (Երեւանի քաղաքապետանին հարող հատվածում) հավաքված մարդկանց ուղղությամբ: Որքան էլ մարդիկ, ականատեսների վկայությամբ, փորձել են կանգնեցնել, մեքենան չի կանգնել եւ այդ ընթացքում վրաերթի է ենթարկել, տարբեր տեղեկություններով, 3-ից մինչեւ մեկ տասնյակ մարդու:

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակիցը տեսավ, որ շտապ բուժօգնության մեքենան եկավ եւ մարդկանց տարավ` թե քանի հոգու, չերեւաց:

Ժամը 16:00-ին Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոնի մոտ կանգնած նույն «Վիլիս»-ը այրվում էր:


Կարինե Քալանթարյան

(Լուսանկարը` ՖՈՏՈԼՈՒՐ-ի)

Azatutyun.am

----------


## Ahik

www.echannel.am-ում 14.30-ի դրությամբ video կա

----------


## Աբելյան

ԵՎՐԱԽՈՐՀՈՒՐԴԸ ՊԱՀԱՆՋՈՒՄ Է ԱԶԱՏԵԼ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻՆ ՏՆԱՅԻՆ ԿԱԼԱՆՔԻՑ 



> Եվրախորհրդի գլխավոր քարտուղար Թերրի Դևիսը մտահոված է Երևանում իրավիճակի զարգացմամբ` ցուցարարների ցրման ու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին տնային կալանքի մեջ պահելու կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Ինչպես ԱրմԻնֆո-ին հաղորդել են ԵԽ կենտրոնակայանի մամլո ծառայությունում, ԵԽ գլխավոր քարտուղարի ուղերձում ասվում է. «Ես խիստ մտահոգված եմ Երևանում անվտանգության ուժերի կողմից ցուցարարների ցրման գործողության ընթացքում տուժածների վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվությամբ: Եթե այս տեղեկատվությունը հաստատվի, ուժի գործադրման թույլատրելի մակարդակը գերազանցելու վերաբերյալ բոլոր հայտարարությունը պետք է մանրամասն ուսումնասիրվեն: Խիստ կարևոր է նաև հետագա բռնության ցանկացած այլ փորձերի կանխումը»,- նշվում է գլխավոր քարտուղարի հայտարարությունում: Նա նաև ավելացրել է, որ մտահոգված է Հայաստանի նախագահի թեկնածու, առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի`տնային կալանքի տակ գտնվելու մասին տեղեկատվությամբ: 
> 
> «Եթե դա համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, ապա նա պետք է անհապաղ ազատ արձակվի: Եթե նրան մեղադրում են հանցագործություն կատարելու մեջ, ապա մեղադրանքը պետք է պատշաճ հիմնավորում ստանա, և նրան պետք է մեղադրանք ներկայացվի դատական կարգով, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ քաղաքացու: Ժողովրդավարական երկրում քաղաքական ընդդիմախոսների կամայական ձերբակալումն անթույլատրելի է»,-ասվում է հայտարարության մեջ։


2008-03-01 04:49
www.echannel.am

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Չգիտեմ ով Լևոնի մասին ինչա մտածում,էտ ստեղ էական էլ չի:Հույսով եմ Սերժից :Diablo:  էսօր կպրծնենք վաղն էլ Հ1ի շենքը կվառենք էն մի օրն էլ Արթուրիկներին կքցենք Սովետաշենի զիբիլնոց  :Angry2: 
Ձեզ լավ նայեք  :Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## Tar

ԵԱՀԿ-ն դատապարտում է

ԵԱՀԿ նախագահը դատապարտում է ուժի կիրառումը Հայաստանում, կրկին կոչ է անում հետընտրական երկխոսության

ՀԵԼՍԻՆԿԻ, մարտի 1, 2008թ.: ԵԱՀԿ Գործող Նախագահ, Ֆինլանդիայի արտգործնախարար Իլկա Կաներվան դատապարտել է խաղաղ ցուցարարների հանդեպ ուժի կիրառումը այսօր Երեւանում:
«Ես հորդորում եմ իշխանություններին ցուցաբերել մաքսիմալ զսպվածություն: Ես անհանգստացած եմ այն փաստով, որ տեղեկությունների համաձայն կան վիրավորներ: Հորդորում եմ իշխանություններին ազատ արձակել ձեռբակալվածներին եւ կրկին երկխոսության կոչ եմ անում իշխանություններին eu ընդդիմությանը», ասաց նախարարը:
Երեւանում փետրվարի 26-ին հայկական պաշտոնյաների հետ ունեցած հանդիպումների ժամանակ նախարարը նշել էր, որ ԵԱՀԿ-ն պատրաստ է շարունակելու աջակցել Հայաստանին ժողովրդավարության ամրապնդման եւ ԵԱՀԿ եւ այլ դիտորդների կողմից ս/թ փետրվարի 19-ին Հայաստանում անցկացված նախագահական ընտրությունների ընթացքում արձանագրված թերությունների շտկման հարցերում:

«ԵԱՀԿ-ն կարեւորում է երկխոսության դերը կայունության համար: Հայաստանի զարգացման համար այս կարեւոր ժամանակաշրջանում պետք է անել ամեն ինչ առկա լարվածության սրումից խուսափելու համար»,- ասաց նախարար Կաներվան, որն այս շաբաթ այցելել է նաեւ Ադրբեջան եւ Վրաստան իր Հարավային Կովկաս կատարած այցի շրջանակներում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չգիտեմ ով Լևոնի մասին ինչա մտածում,էտ ստեղ էական էլ չի:Հույսով եմ Սերժից էսօր կպրծնենք վաղն էլ Հ1ի շենքը կվառենք էն մի օրն էլ Արթուրիկներին կքցենք Սովետաշենի զիբիլնոց 
> Ձեզ լավ նայեք


Սովետաշենի զիբիլնոցն ափսոսա...իր պես ծախու դիշովկա գյադեքի պաշտոնիկի գինն էսօր մարդիկ վճարեցին...քթից ու ուրիշ տեղերիցա դեռ գալու, ու ոչ միայն իրա ..

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չգիտեմ ով Լևոնի մասին ինչա մտածում,էտ ստեղ էական էլ չի:Հույսով եմ Սերժից էսօր կպրծնենք վաղն էլ Հ1ի շենքը կվառենք էն մի օրն էլ Արթուրիկներին կքցենք Սովետաշենի զիբիլնոց 
> Ձեզ լավ նայեք


միանում ե՞ք

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պայքար,պայքար մինչև վերջ..............

----------


## Bergmann

> Ժամը 16:00-ին Սունդուկյանի անվան թատրոնի մոտ կանգնած նույն «Վիլիս»-ը այրվում էր:


Էտ վիլիսը քշող անասունին էլ պիտի վառեին  :Angry2:

----------


## Tig

> միանում ե՞ք


Չէ, երբեք Լևոնի հետևից չեմ գնա, մեկ ուրիշը լիներ գուցե և միանաի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, երբեք Լևոնի հետևից չեմ գնա, մեկ ուրիշը լիներ գուցե և միանաի…


Լարած ոստիկանների կողմից չկանգնեք ու ժողովրդի վրա մեքենա չքշեք` էդքանն էլա հերիք..

----------


## Artgeo

Hetq.am A1plus.am լրիվ սպանված են...  :Sad:  

Գրեք էլի, հենց նոր տեղեկություններ եղավ

----------


## REAL_ist

կրկին անգամ համոզվեցինք թե ինչ ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆ երկրում ենք ապրում :Angry2:  եսի պետություն չի, եսի տեռոռիստական կազմակերպությունա :Angry2: :
սաղին վառելա պետք :Angry2: 
ոնց կարելիա սենց դեպքերում խոսալ հանրահավաքի թույլատրված լինելու մասին :Angry2:  ոչմիբան չի կարա կին ու երեխա ծեծելու հիմնավորում տա, նույն բաննա ոնցոր սխալ տեղ պառկովկա անելու համար բռնեն գլխից խփեն մարդուն :Angry2: 
թուրքի լամուկ են սրանք :Angry2: 

հ.գ.
ասումեն ետ ժողովրդի վրա քշած մաշնեն երկրապահները գմփցրել են, հլը մի բանել քիչ են արել, սպեցնազին էլ հետը պտի տրաքցնեյն :Angry2: 

սմայլերը չպակասացնեք , լռիվ տեղինա դրված

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չէ, երբեք Լևոնի հետևից չեմ գնա, մեկ ուրիշը լիներ գուցե և միանաի…


արխային Լևոնը հիմա չկա
ժողովրդի հետևից ես գնում

----------


## Ֆելո

էդ ձեր խաղաղ երթը արդեն վերածվելա խուլիգանության. քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները ինչի եք ջարդում? :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հենց նոր Շահումյանի հրապարակից եմ գալիս, ահավոր վիճակա մինիմումը 100000 մարդ կա ու ահավոր տեմպերով ժողովուրդը լցվումա հրապարակ, վիլիսը 2 հոգուա խփել շտապօգնությունը տարավ իրեն, Հ Հրապարակում զորքն են հավաքում 6 շարք կանգնած սպեցնազնա մենակ ու էլի բեռնատարներով բերում են, մեր երեխեքը համարյա բոլորը նդեղ են հլը որ ամեն ինչ լավա իրանց հետ, բայց տվյալներ կան որ առավոտվա ջարդի արդյունքում զոհեր կան ու շատ, աստված տա սուտ լինի, իմ աչքով տեսել եմ Նիկոլին ու Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին, հա Խաչատուրն էլ էր նդեղ, ժողովրդին հանդարտացնում են ու սպասում են Լևոնին, ես գնացի, պարբերաբար կգամ ինֆորմացիա կգրեմ ստեղից

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՎԱԾՆԵՐ, ԳՏՆՎԵԼՈՒ ՎԱՅՐԸ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ԱՆՁԻՆՔ ԵՎ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ. Ժամը 16։27-ի դրությամբ* 

*ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՎԱԾՆԵՐ*

1. Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյան (Ղեւոնդի) 
2. Արմեն Օհանյան 
3. Դավիթ Առաքելյան Կենտրոնի ոստիկանություն
4. Վահագն (Վարդգես) Հայոցյան Կենտրոնի ոստիկանություն
5. Արամ Մանուկյան Կենտրոն (ազատվել է)
6. Մասիս Այվազյան Կենտրոն
7. Լեւիկ Խաչատրյան Կենտրոն
8. Աշոտ Մանուկյան Կենտրոն
9. Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան Կենտրոն
10. Հրանտ Բագրատյան Կենտրոն (ազատվել է)
11. Գագիկ Շամշյան (լրագրող) Քանաքեռի ոստիկանություն
12. Կորյուն Մհերյան (Մարտունի) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
13. Երվանդ Ավեյան (Մարտունի) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
14. Վեմիր Մխիթարյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
15. Գեւորգ Սիմոնյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
16. Ծատուր Սեւոյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն

*ԱՆՀԱՅՏ Է ԳՏՆՎԵԼՈՒ ՎԱՅՐԸ*

1. Քրիստ Գասպարյան (Մանուկի) 
2. Մանուել Գասպարյան (Մանուկի) 
3. Տիգրան Բաղդասարյան (Արաբկիր) 
4. Մարտին Պետրոսյան 

*ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ*

1. Արամ Բարեղամյան Հանրապետական հիվանդանոց
2. Բաբկեն Աթոյան Հանրապետական հիվանդանոց
3. 3 հոգի Շտապ օգնության հիվանդանոց
4. 6 քաղաքացի 1 ոստիկան վերակենդանացման բաժնում Մասիվի հիվանդանոց
5. 6 վիրավոր 3 հիվանդանոց (Հետք)
6. Գառնիկ Մովսիսյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
7. Ռաֆայել Բալբուրյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
8. Հովհաննես Մարգարյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
9. Անդրանիկ Կետիկյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
10. Հարություն Կարապետյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
11. Քաջիկ Հարությունյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
12. Արթուր Միրումյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
13. Նարեկ Ղազարյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
14. Դավիթ Հակոբյան Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
15. Ալբերտ Եղիազարյան 8-րդ հիվանդանոց (տարվել է Արաբկիրի ոստիկանություն)
16. 2 հոգի (1 դուրս է գրվել, մյուսը՝ հետազոտվում է գլխի վնասվածքի մասով) Էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն 

lragir.am

----------


## Armenoid

> էդ ձեր խաղաղ երթը արդեն վերածվելա խուլիգանության. քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները ինչի եք ջարդում՞


հա այ ետ արդել լավ չի!!!
SOS ինչ-որ ալիք աշխատումա ես քաղաքում :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՀՐԱՆՏ ԲԱԳՐԱՏՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼ* 

Քիչ առաջ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի փաստաբանները ֆաքսով նամակ ուղարկեցին ՀՀ Ոստիկանության պետ Հայկ Հարությունյանին։ Ի դեպ նրանք հայտնեցին, որ ՀՀ Գլխավոր Դատախազության ֆաքսը անջատած էր։ Նամակը ուղարկելուց մոտ 20 րոպե անց, Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ազատ է արձակվել։ 

Ստորեւ բերվում է փաստաբանների նամակը ամբողջությամբ։

ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ`
պարոն Ա.Հովսեփյանին

պատճենը` ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետ`
պարոն Հ.Հարությունյանին

Մեծարգո Պարոնայք,

Այսօր` 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին ժամը 09:00-ի սահմաններում, մեր վստահորդ` պարոն Հրանտ Բագրատյանը բերման է ենթարկվել ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի բաժին և, մեր ունեցած տվյալներով, ենթարկվել է խոշտանգման և/կամ դաժան և/կամ անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի:
Ժամը 13:30-ի սահմաններում փորձեցել ենք ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի բաժնում տեսնել մեր վստահորդին, սակայն մեր մուտքը սանձարձակ կերպով արգելվել է, իսկ ոստիկանության բաժնի դուռը` փակվել: Մեր բոլոր օրինական պահանջները` ապահովել մեր պաշտպանյալին տեսնելու մեր հնարավորությունը, պարզապես արհամարհվել են: 

Ակնկալում ենք Ձեր շտապ միջամտությունը` իրականացվող ռեպրեսիան իսկույն եևեթ դադարեցնելու, պարոն Հրանտ Բագրատյանի հետ շփման մեջ մտնելու մեր հնարավորությունն ապահեվոլու, ինչպես նաև նրան խոշտանգման և/կամ դաժան և/կամ անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի ենթարկելու հետ կապված տվյալները արագորեն պարզելու, իսկ այդ տեղեկությունները հաստատվելու դեպքում` նման արարքների կատարման մեջ մեղավոր` ոստիկանության պաշտոնատար անձանց պատասխանատվության հարցը լուծելու առումով:

Հարգանքներով`
Արթուր Գրիգորյան, Նարինե Ռշտունի

www.hra.am

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էդ ձեր խաղաղ երթը արդեն վերածվելա խուլիգանության. քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները ինչի եք ջարդում?


Լավ են անում

----------


## Ֆելո

> Լավ են անում


մանկապարտեզականի պատասխան :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Լավ են անում


ես էի ուզում ասեի  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

դրա համար էլ գալիս խուլիգանություն անողներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. "խելոք" դասի գնացող ու ոստիկանների հետևից քրֆող երիտասարդներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. լավ անելով տեսնենք ով ուրա հասնելու

----------


## Lonely

Իրանք ել լավ են արել առավոտ Օպերա են մտել !! Եթե սենց շարունակվի ժամը 7-ից հետո Լևոնականների վիճակը վատ ա լինելու: Արդեն քաղաք են մտել ջրցան մեքենաներ, БТР-ներ...

----------


## Hrayr

Հենց նոր իմացա ասում են Լևոնին են տեսել ցուցարարների մոտ։
Հավաստի տեղեկություն ունենալու դեպքում գրեք։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> դրա համար էլ գալիս խուլիգանություն անողներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. խելոք դասի գնացող ու ոստիկանների հետևից քրֆող երիտասարդներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. լավ անելով տեսնենք ով ուրա հասնելու


Իրանք են առիթ տվել,իրանք որ չհարձակվեին անմեղ ժողովրդի վրա,էսքան բան չէր լինի:

----------


## REAL_ist

չհասկացա ժողովրդին ջարդում են դուք ստեղ քաղաքապետարանի մասին եք մտածում, այ քեզ բան, իսկականից տխուրա մեր ազգի վիճակը…
պետքա ետ խփողների վրա հատ հատ գռանատ շպռտել :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Իրանք են առիթ տվել,իրանք որ չհարձակվեին անմեղ ժողովրդի վրա,էսքան բան չէր լինի:


խուլիգանություն անողներն էլ առիթ են տալիս ոստիկաններին կոշտ գործողությունների անցնել. այ էդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի որ խաղաղ երթի եմ մասնակցել ու ծեծ եմ կերել :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

Չէ էտպես մի ասեք, ամեն ինչից հետո չէ որ էտ քաղաքապետարանն ու մնացածը մեր սեփականությունն են ոչ թե մի քանի անհատի։

----------


## Lonely

Ինչ էլ ամեղ ժողովուրդ ա... Եդքան զինամթերք են հայտնաբերել... Տենաս ինչ էին անելու դրանցով ?

----------


## Զինվոր

Հազար ափսոս որ բռնություն ա կիրառվել հասարակ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ, տենց բան պիտի չլիներ: Փաստորեն մարդիկ իշխանության կռիվ են անում, մեջտեղը հասարակ մարդիկ են վարի գնում: Իսկ խաբար եք, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին հավեսով տփել են թե չէ,?Լևոնին կարծեմ ձեռ չեն տվել

----------


## Ֆելո

> չհասկացա ժողովրդին ջարդում են դուք ստեղ քաղաքապետարանի մասին եք մտածում, այ քեզ բան, իսկականից տխուրա մեր ազգի վիճակը…
> պետքա ետ խփողների վրա հատ հատ գռանատ շպռտել


որ մարկանց ջարդում են կարանք ինչ ուզենք անենք՞. ու հետո իմացի որ ամեն ջարդած ապակու համար էլի ժողովուրդնա պատասխան տալու

----------


## Աբելյան

> դրա համար էլ գալիս խուլիգանություն անողներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. "խելոք" դասի գնացող ու ոստիկանների հետևից քրֆող երիտասարդներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. լավ անելով տեսնենք ով ուրա հասնելու


խի հանրահավաք անելը խուլիգանություն ա՞
էլի որ եթե "խելոք" դասի գնացող ու ոստիկանների հետևից քրֆող երիտասարդներին ծեծում են, իրանց համար լավ են անում, բայց խաղաղ մարդկանց ծեծելը լավ անել չի

իրանք են սկսել, չէ՞
հիմա էլ ժողովուրդը կատաղել ա
եթե իրանք չսկսեին, սենց բաներ չէին ըլնի

----------


## REAL_ist

ես երկիրը սաղ երկու անհատի սեփականությունա, ստեղ ժողովրդի բան չկա



> խուլիգանություն անողներն էլ առիթ են տալիս ոստիկաններին կոշտ գործողությունների անցնել. այ էդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի որ խաղաղ երթի եմ մասնակցել ու ծեծ եմ կերել


արդեն խաղաղ միտինգավորեն ջարդին, դրանից հետո արդեն մլիցեքը մլիցա չեն , տեռոռիստ են , իսկ դրանց դեմ ամեն միջոց էլ լավա ու դրա դեմ սաղ աշխարհը բան չի ասի

----------


## Yellow Raven

> խուլիգանություն անողներն էլ առիթ են տալիս ոստիկաններին կոշտ գործողությունների անցնել. այ էդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի որ խաղաղ երթի եմ մասնակցել ու ծեծ եմ կերել


Այ քեզ բան,մեղավորը առաջինը սկսողնա:Էսի ավելի շատ նյարդերի կռիվ էր ու առաջինը Սերժի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին,միակ մեղավորը ինքնա,հուսով եմ էսի իրա վերջնա ու էլ իրա պատճառով զոհեր չեն լինի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ինչ էլ ամեղ ժողովուրդ ա... Եդքան զինամթերք են հայտնաբերել... Տենաս ինչ էին անելու դրանցով ?


Դե դու էլ հավատա,էտ սաղ իրանց սարքածնա,իրանէ իրանց հետ էին բերել:

----------


## Ֆելո

իրանք սկսեցին, դուք էլ շարունակում եք. քաղաքացիական պատերազմը պատրաստա

----------


## Lonely

> Այ քեզ բան,մեղավորը առաջինը սկսողնա:Էսի ավելի շատ նյարդերի կռիվ էր ու առաջինը Սերժի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին,միակ մեղավորը ինքնա,հուսով եմ էսի իրա վերջնա ու էլ իրա պատճառով զոհեր չեն լինի:


Սերժը հիմա չի ղեկավարում: Քոչարյանն ա հիմա ՀՀ նախագահ: Առաջինը սկսել ա Լևոնը ու իրա հետևորդները, Քոչարյանի համբերությունն էլ սպառվեց: Ամեն ինչ իրա վերջն ունի

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդը իրա իրավունքներնա պաշտպանում ու լավ էլ անումա, տարօրինակ կլներ որ ժողովրդին ջարդեյն, իրանք էլ եթայն իրանց տներով կամ էլ նայեյն թե ոնց են իրան քրերին ու ախպերին ծեծում, դրանով ոչխարների հոտից ոչնչով չէին տարբերվի




> Առաջինը սկսել ա Լևոնը ու իրա հետևորդները, Քոչարյանի համբերությունն էլ սպառվեց: Ամեն ինչ իրա վերջն ունի


ինչնա սկսել? խաղաղ ցույցերը բռնությունների ու անօրինական ընտրությունների դեմ? համբերությունը սպառվեց երբ հասկացավ որ ժողովուրդը ոչխարների հոտ չի

----------


## Ra$Ta

> որ մարկանց ջարդում են կարանք ինչ ուզենք անենք՞. ու հետո իմացի որ ամեն ջարդած ապակու համար էլի ժողովուրդնա պատասխան տալու


Մարդիք են զոհվում դուք ապակիների մասինեք մտածում , ոչ մի քաղաքական լուրջ փոփոխություն առանց զոհերի չի լինում , մանավանդ առանց ջարդած ապակիի : Իսկ ինչ կասեք նրա վերաբերյալ որ Սուքիասյանի օբյեկներից մեկը գազի պատճառով տրաքելա ? էտելա ժողովուրդը արել ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ էլ ամեղ ժողովուրդ ա... Եդքան զինամթերք են հայտնաբերել... Տենաս ինչ էին անելու դրանցով ?


Ինչ գիտես, որ իրանցն ա? Կարող ա հենց իշխանություններն են դրել: Թե չէ իրանց որտեղից պետք ա տեղեկատվություն գար, որ հրապարակում զենք կա:
Հ.Գ. Ով ինչ ցանի, էն կհնձի: Իրանք սկսեցին, ժողովուրդն էլ պատասխան ա տալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սերժը հիմա չի ղեկավարում: Քոչարյանն ա հիմա ՀՀ նախագահ: Առաջինը սկսել ա Լևոնը ու իրա հետևորդները, Քոչարյանի համբերությունն էլ սպառվեց: Ամեն ինչ իրա վերջն ունի


Ստեղ մի հատ հարցա առաջանում:Ինչնա սկսել Լևոնը?Չլնի դատախազության շենքն են գրավել կամ Ռադիոտունը,վրեքեներս խաբար չկա:Ոչ մի քաղաքակիրթ երկրում նման բան չի թույլատրվում անել,մենակ մեր մոտ սենց բան կարան անեն:

----------


## Ֆելո

> ժողովուրդը իրա իրավունքներնա պաշտպանում ու լավ էլ անումա, տարօրինակ կլներ որ ժողովրդին ջարդեյն, իրանք էլ եթայն իրանց տներով կամ էլ նայեյն թե ոնց են իրան քրերին ու ախպերին ծեծում, դրանով ոչխարների հոտից ոչնչով չէին տարբերվի


չլինի ուզում ես ասես ով տանը նստածա ոչխարա?

----------


## Ahik

> էդ ձեր խաղաղ երթը արդեն վերածվելա խուլիգանության. քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները ինչի եք ջարդում?


Քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները Վիլիսի արածի հետևանքն եր. Ցավոք կարող եմ ասել, որ իսկապես 3 հոգին էլ մահացել էին. Իմ կարծիքով դա մարդկանց արյունով թաթախված պրովոկացիա էր. :Angry2:

----------


## Lonely

> Ստեղ մի հատ հարցա առաջանում:Ինչնա սկսել Լևոնը?Չլնի դատախազության շենքն են գրավել կամ Ռադիոտունը,վրեքեներս խաբար չկա:Ոչ մի քաղաքակիրթ երկրում նման բան չի թույլատրվում անել,մենակ մեր մոտ սենց բան կարան անեն:


Ետքան զենքը ինչ գործ ունի խաղաղ բնակչության մոտ? Զենքը տեղիք ա տալիս մտածելու որ Լևոնի մատը խառն ա...

----------


## Armenoid

> Այ քեզ բան,մեղավորը առաջինը սկսողնա:Էսի ավելի շատ նյարդերի կռիվ էր ու առաջինը Սերժի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին,միակ մեղավորը ինքնա,հուսով եմ էսի իրա վերջնա ու էլ իրա պատճառով զոհեր չեն լինի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Դե դու էլ հավատա,էտ սաղ իրանց սարքածնա,իրանէ իրանց հետ էին բերել:


1)սերժը իրա մի տեղը սուպեր կլեյով կպցրելա ետ աթորին ել չեք վերցնի :LOL: 
2)այ ետի հավատում եմ որ սարքածա որտեղից հասարակ մարդկանց 15 գրանատ են ել թափ-տազա :Think:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ես պռոստը ստեղի խոսաքցությունների իմաստը չեմ հասկանում , հա եթե ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա կա ասեք , բայց ինչի ամեն անգամ վեճի վերածել , չեք հասկանում որ մեկա արդեն ոչ ինչ չի փոխվի :

----------


## REAL_ist

> չլինի ուզում ես ասես ով տանը նստածա ոչխարա?


միատել գրածս կարդա ու կտենաս որ լռիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոնց կուզեի ընդեղ ըլնեի,ափսոս տնեցիք չեն թողում,խաբել էլ չի լինում,գիտեն,որ հելնելու եմ գնամ ցույցի:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՎԱԾՆԵՐ, ԳՏՆՎԵԼՈՒ ՎԱՅՐԸ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ԱՆՁԻՆՔ ԵՎ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ. Ժամը 16։27-ի դրությամբ 

ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՎԱԾՆԵՐ
1. Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյան (Ղեւոնդի) 
2. Արմեն Օհանյան 
3. Դավիթ Առաքելյան, Կենտրոնի ոստիկանություն
4. Վահագն (Վարդգես) Հայոցյան Կենտրոնի ոստիկանություն
5. Արամ Մանուկյան, Կենտրոն (ազատվել է)
6. Մասիս Այվազյան, Կենտրոն
7. Լեւիկ Խաչատրյան, Կենտրոն
8. Աշոտ Մանուկյան, Կենտրոն
9. Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյան, Կենտրոն
10. Հրանտ Բագրատյան, Կենտրոն (ազատվել է)
11. Գագիկ Շամշյան (լրագրող) Քանաքեռի ոստիկանություն
12. Կորյուն Մհերյան (Մարտունի) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
13. Երվանդ Ավեյան (Մարտունի) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
14. Վեմիր Մխիթարյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
15. Գեւորգ Սիմոնյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն
16. Ծատուր Սեւոյան (Վարդենիկ) Մարտունու ոստիկանություն

ԱՆՀԱՅՏ Է ԳՏՆՎԵԼՈՒ ՎԱՅՐԸ
1. Քրիստ Գասպարյան (Մանուկի) 
2. Մանուել Գասպարյան (Մանուկի) 
3. Տիգրան Բաղդասարյան (Արաբկիր) 
4. Մարտին Պետրոսյան 
ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ
1. Արամ Բարեղամյան, Հանրապետական հիվանդանոց
2. Բաբկեն Աթոյան, Հանրապետական հիվանդանոց
3. 3 հոգի Շտապ օգնության հիվանդանոց
4. 6 քաղաքացի 1 ոստիկան վերակենդանացման բաժնում Մասիվի հիվանդանոց
5. 6 վիրավոր 3 հիվանդանոց (Հետք)
6. Գառնիկ Մովսիսյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
7. Ռաֆայել Բալբուրյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
8. Հովհաննես Մարգարյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
9. Անդրանիկ Կետիկյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
10. Հարություն Կարապետյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
11. Քաջիկ Հարությունյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
12. Արթուր Միրումյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
13. Նարեկ Ղազարյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
14. Դավիթ Հակոբյան, Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ
15. Ալբերտ Եղիազարյան, 8-րդ հիվանդանոց (տարվել է Արաբկիրի ոստիկանություն)
16. 2 հոգի (1 դուրս է գրվել, մյուսը՝ հետազոտվում է գլխի վնասվածքի մասով) Էրեբունի բժշկական կենտրոն

----------


## Ra$Ta

> չլինի ուզում ես ասես ով տանը նստածա ոչխարա?


Չէ ինքը պռոստը ասում էր որ եթե ծեծվելուց հետո թողնեին ու փախնեին այդ էդ վախտ նման կլինեին ոչխարների հոտի : Հա հիմա ինչ եսել եմ տանը նստած ու ինքնելա տանը նստած :

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ սաղ հեչ ասում են Լևոնին են տեսել ցույցի տեղ, եթե կարող եք մի հատ ճշտեք։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> որ մարկանց ջարդում են կարանք ինչ ուզենք անենք՞. ու հետո իմացի որ ամեն ջարդած ապակու համար էլի ժողովուրդնա պատասխան տալու


Ընդեղ մարդ են սպանում, դուք ապակիներից եք մտացում՞՞ 
Միլիցեքին հանել են են ժողովրդի դեմ, ում հաշվին ետ բանակը կերակրվում ա ու զինվում…
Լավ ա չէ, պետք ա հարկեր մուծենք, որ հետո էտ մեր տված փողերով միլիցեքը մեզ ծեծեն :Angry2:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ոչ մեկի հեռախոսը չի աշխատում սաղին փորձեցի զանգել :Angry2:  , կամ գլուշիլկայա դրած , կամել շատ մարդ կա : Հեսա Երոն իջնումա ընդե , ասեց մի կես ժամից էլի մի բան կրի , սպսենք

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ետքան զենքը ինչ գործ ունի խաղաղ բնակչության մոտ? Զենքը տեղիք ա տալիս մտածելու որ Լևոնի մատը խառն ա...


Տղա ջան, ինչ զենք՞   Էն, որ միլիցեքը իրանց հետ բերել ամեն թփի տակ դրել էին՞՞՞  
Շատ մաքուր, չօգտագործված զենք էր ու հրապարակում ոչ մի հատ չկար, մենակ թփերի տակ էր…  
Ու քո կարծիքով, եթե մարդկանց մոտ զենք լիներ չէին օգտագործի՞՞՞ 
Ու ցույց են տալիս ավտոմատի մագազին, բայց ավտոմատ չկա: Ետ մագազինով պետք ա կրակեին՞

Նենց որ, էտ սարքած էր :Angry2:

----------


## Ra$Ta

http://www.armtoday.info/default.asp...PagePosition=1

----------


## Adam

Մի քիչ առաջ շանթի լուրերը նայեցի, ցույց տվեցին ազ. հրապարակում խոտերի մեջ ընկած զենքերը....: Դա ժողովրդի արածը չի, ոչ էլ Լևոնի....
Հզոր ծրագիր, գլխներին սարքելու համար, ինչպես որ շատ շատերին

----------


## FC-MIKA

> *դրա համար էլ գալիս խուլիգանություն անողներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. "խելոք" դասի գնացող ու ոստիկանների հետևից քրֆող երիտասարդներին ծեծում են. ԼԱՎ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ. լավ անելով տեսնենք ով ուրա հասնելու*


. . .


> Արտյոմ Կարապետյանը, ով եւս տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց, նկարագրեց հետեւյալը. - «Առավոտյան ժամը 6-ի կողմերը` հանգիստ քնած, մտել են ջոկատը, ձեռքներին մահակ էր, մեկը` քաղաքացիական հագուստով, չգիտեմ, հոսանք էր, ինչ էր, խփեց ինձ` ես ընկա, ու սկսեցին ծեծելը, տրորելը ինձ: *Կողքիս էլ հղի կին էր, էդ կնոջ փորին ոտքով խփեցին, սկսեցին ծեծելը,* մինչեւ հասկացա ինչ էր կատարվում, արդեն տեսա կողքիս մարդիկ ընկել են գետնին, թպրտում են: Այս կողմ եմ ուզում փախչեմ` խփում են, այն կողմ` ծեծում են, մի կերպ հազիվ շտապօգնությունը բերեց հասցրեց այստեղ»:
> 
> http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...1895603F52.ASP

----------


## Ra$Ta

Նիգերիայում սկի սենց դաժանություններ չես տեսնի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վայյյյյյյյ մամա ջան…

Էս ով են էս շակալները…

Ասում ա, միլիցեքի մեջ վիրավորները ԱՆՀԱՄԵՄԱՏ ավելի շատ են:

Անզեն մարդկանց գիշերը քնած եկել ծեծել , ջարդել են, դեռ հարց ա զոհեր կան, թե չէ, ու սրանք ուզում են ներկայացնել, որ ժողովուրդն ա իրանց վնաս պատճառել…

Բայց խի պետք ա նույն երկրի միլիցեն, նույն երկրի քաղաքացու վրա վափշե ձեռ բարձրացնի, ինչ իրավունք ունի:

Ցույց անելը ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ թույլատրված ա :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ստեղ սահմանադրությունը ներկա իշխանություննա որոշում,ոնց իրան ձեռա տալիս,ընենց էլ անում են

----------


## Ra$Ta

Հազիվ զանգեցի Սասունին , հիմա հաց են ուտում :Smile:  , ասումա բախումներ չկան , ամեն ինչ հանգիստա , իրա ասելով մի 300-400 հազար մարդ կա այնտեղ հիմա : Արամ Սարգսյանը ասումա եկել ու խոսացելա , ու ասումա որ ծեծված չի եղել : Դեռ հանգիստա իրավիճակը :

----------


## Ֆելո

FC-MIKA շատ հնարավորա նման բան եղելա ու անողի... բայց կա նաև մեկ այլ տարբերակ. ոնց ասում ենք որ զենքերը ժողովուրդը չի բերել, նման ձևով կարողա հղի կին չի եղել կամ եթե եղելա քացով չեն տվել փորին.

մեկ էլ մի հարց. նորմալ ես համարում որ հղի կինը գնումա թեկուզ խաղաղ ցույցի?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Քթներից կբերենք....

Ամեն մի զոհի համար տասնապատիկ կվճարեն.....

----------


## Սերխիո

արա սաղ օրը զոհերի մասին եմ լսում ,ասի գամ ձեր մոտ ճշտեմ ,բայց սաղդ ապակիներ ու չգիտեմ ինչ եք քննարկում ... :Angry2: 

Ասում են CNN-ով ասել են 7  զոհ ,300 վիրավոր , զոհերի մեջ կա կին ու 12  տարեկան երեխա :

ՈՎ կարա հստակ մի բան ասի

----------


## REAL_ist

> մեկ էլ մի հարց. նորմալ ես համարում որ հղի կինը գնումա թեկուզ խաղաղ ցույցի?


ետ իրա իրավունքնա, օգտվումա իրա ետ իրավունքից, նորմալ տուտ պրիչոմ
մարդիկ ընտանինքերով էին մնում պալատկեքի մեջ
մի խոսքով ֆաշիզմը վերադառնումա

----------


## FC-MIKA

> FC-MIKA շատ հնարավորա նման բան եղելա ու անողի... բայց կա նաև մեկ այլ տարբերակ. ոնց ասում ենք որ զենքերը ժողովուրդը չի բերել, նման ձևով կարողա հղի կին չի եղել կամ եթե եղելա քացով չեն տվել փորին.
> 
> մեկ էլ մի հարց. նորմալ ես համարում որ հղի կինը գնումա թեկուզ խաղաղ ցույցի?


չէ . . .

----------


## Egern.net

http://www.euronews.net/index.php?pa...e=472763&lng=1

շատ խառնվեց ինֆորմացիան: 20 րոպեից Ազատություն լսենք....

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՄԻԺԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 

Արդեն 2007թ. դեկտեմբերին, ՄԻԺԻ-ն իր հստակ դիրքորոշումով է հանդես եկել և համապարփակ վերլուծել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անցյալ 16 տարիների զարգացումները և 2008թ. նախընտրական կացությունը (տես` ՙՏեսակետ-ՄԻԺԻ՚ թիվ 24-ի խմբագրականը www.idhr.am): Իբրև հայ և հայաստանյան ինքնուրույն և անկախ քաղաքացիական գործոն` մենք ցավով ենք արձանագրում, որ այս վերլուծություններն ու կանխատեսումներն արդարանում են:

Սույն թվականի մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան Երևանի Ազատության հրապարակում խաղաղ ցույցի բռնի ցրումը, չնայած իր կանխատեսելիությանը, կրկին անգամ փաստում է, որ իշխանությունները և նրանց հետ համագործակից բոլոր քաղաքական կուսակցությունները, քաղաքական ուժերը, պաշտոնական մտավորականությունն ու արվեստագետները, նրանց սատարող այլ ուժերը գործում են ոչ քաղաքական և Սահմանադրական կարգով և մեթոդներով: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ու հայ ժողովրդի պաշտոնական պատասխանատու ուժերը կրկին անգամ փորձում են վերարտադրել իրենց` ոչ քաղաքական խաղի օրենքներով, մանիպուլացիաներով, հակաիրավական ու անպատասխանատու գործելաոճով: Ներկայումս առավել ևս հանդես եկավ քաղաքական ուժերի, վարչարար-իշխանավորների անվստահելիությունը, անպատասխանատվությունը և անկարողությունը` քաղաքական և իրավական սկզբունքներով առաջնորդվելու, կառավարելու մեր հասարակությանն ու ժողովրդին:

Վառ վկայությունն են փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունները, որոնք նախընտրական, ընտրական և հետընտրական ժամանակահատվածում ուղեկցվեցին բազմաթիվ խախտումներով, կեղծումներով և բռնարարքներով, ընտրակաշառքներով, Հանրային հեռուստատեսության կողմանակալ վերաբերմունքով, ընտրական խախտումների նկատմամբ իրավապահ մարմինների անգործությամբ ու կաշկանդվածությամբ, քաղաքական ուժերի ոչ սկզբունքային, անբարոյական գործելաոճով և մանրառևտրի մեջ մտնելով: Այս ամեն գործողությունները քողարկվում են հայտարարություններով, թե իբր ազգը պառակտված է, թե ազգային խնդիրների հարցում դավադրություններ են եղել, թե հանուն քաղաքացիական պատերազմից խուսափելու են քաղաքական ուժերը միավորվում այսօրվա իշխանությունների շուրջ: Սակայն մեր ազգը պառակտված չէ, իսկ եթե պնդում են, որ Արցախի հարցում ու պետական այլ գործերում կան դավաճաններ ու հանցագործներ, ապա դրանք պետք է ժամանակին օրինական կերպով, օրենքի շրջանակում դատապարտվեին կամ դատապարտվեն:

Մեր հասարակությունը և ժողովուրդը պառակտված չէ, այլ կա սոցիալական և տնտեսական հսկայական բևեռացում, չկա քաղաքացիական պատերազմի վտանգ, այլ կա լուրջ վտանգ պետականության և հասակարության ճգնաժամի ու քայքայման` շնորհիվ նույն այդ անպատասխանատու և վարկաբերկված քաղաքական, ՙմտավորական՚ ու ՙհոգևոր՚ ուժերի անմարդկային և ապազգային, անպատասխանատու և անբարոյական վարքագծի ու գործելաոճի:

Վարկաբեկված է իշխանությունը, վարկաբեկված են պաշտոնական ՙմտավորականությունը՚, քաղաքական դաշտը և ուժերը, Հայ Առաքելական Մայր Աթոռի ղեկավարությունը… 

Ինչպես արդեն իսկ հանդես ենք եկել մեր դիրքորոշմամբ` ՄԻԺԻ-ն չի կիսում Հայոց Համազգային Շարժման` ՀՀՇ-ի և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գաղափարները և չի համակրում դրանք և մինչև օրս էլ շարունակում ենք մնալ այդ նույն գծի վրա: Սակայն գտնում ենք, որ իշխանությունները և նրանց հետ համագործակցող ուժերը իրավունք չունեին բռնություն գործադրելու Ազատության հրապարակի ցուցարարների դեմ, որոնք քաղաքական և Սահմանադրական ձևով էին իրենց դժգոհությունը և քաղաքացիական պահանջն արտահայտում: Քաղաքակիրթ մարդկային ու ազգային քաղաքական և հասարակական ուժերը պարտավոր են հանուն իրենց հասարակության, ազգի և պետության զարգացման, առաջնորդվել և բոլոր խնդիրները լուծել միայն ու միայն Քաղաքական ճանապարհով և Սահմանդրության շրջանակում: 

ՄԻԺԻ-ն դատապարտում է ՀՀ իշխանավորների կողմից ծրագրված և կիրառված հանցագործ բռնատիրական գործելաոճը, որը վտանգում է քաղաքացիական և հասարակական համերաշխությունը` ի հավելումն իրենց կողմից մինչ օրս իրականացվող սոցիալ-տնտեսական անարդար քաղաքականության, որի հետևանքով բևեռացվել և թուլացվել է մեր երկիրն ու պետությունը, և որի հետևանքով ճաշակում ենք այս ըմբոստացումն ու ընդվզումը:

Մեր գերակա քաղաքական ուժերի մեջ բացակայում է Քաղաքական, բարոյական, ազգային և մարդասեր ուղեգիծը, մշակույթն ու գործելաոճը. բացակայում է նաև այս հատկանիշներով տոգորված ՈՐԱԿԱԿԱՆ քաղաքական երրորդ ուժը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ցավով ենք ականատես, որ մեր երիտասարդության, հասարակության և ժողովրդի դժգոհությունն ու քաղաքական պահանջարկը ուղղորդվում և առաջնորդվում է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձով:ՄԻԺԻ-ն գտնում է, որ հայ ժողովրդի, ՀՀ հասարակության խավերի ցուցաբերած դժգոհությունն ու ըմբոստությունն ունեն արդարացի և իրավացի արմատներ: 

Ազգային և մարդկային հավաքական շահերը իր անձնական, հատվածական հանցագործ կամ ոչ հանցագործ շահերից գերադասող յուրաքանչյուր ուժ և իշխանավոր պարտավոր է հաշվի նստել այս արդարացի դժգոհության և պահանջի հետ` ճշմարիտ ինքնաքննադատության ենթարկելով իրենց և իրենց քայլերը. հանուն հայ երիտասարդության, ՀՀ հասարակության, բովանդակ հայ ժողովրդի մեծամասնության հավաքական բարօրության և համերաշխության` պարտավոր են որակական և արմատական քաղաքական բարեփոխումներ կատարել իրենց կեցվածքի, ուղեգծի, քաղաքականությունների և գործունեության մեջ:

Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը իր Սահմանադրությամբ Ժողովրդավարական, իրավական և սոցիալական պետություն է, որտեղ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին: 

Մենք սթափության կոչ ենք անում հայ երիտասարդության, հասարակության և ժողովրդի գիտակից, ինքնուրույն, անկախ գործոններին` անհատ և կառույց, վեր կանգնել ամբոխային և ամբոխավարական մանիպուլացիաներից և սթափվել, լիարժեք տերը լինել մեր ժողովրդի և հայրենիքի, թույլ չտալ, որ մեր հասարակությունը և ժողովուրդը նորից հուսահատության, անտարբերության, հարմարվողության և ստրկության ուղին բռնի: Դիմե°նք քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական ակցիաների, արհամարհե°նք և ամոթանքի մատնե°նք հատվածական, հանցագործ, անբարոյական, քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական մանրավաճառությամբ զբաղվող թե° հովանավորողներին և թե° նրանց գործիքներին` քաղաքական, հասարակական ու մշակութային գործիչներին, ՙմտավորականներին՚, լրագրողներին…` դպրոցներում, համալսարաններում, աշխատավայրերում, հարևանության մեջ, հանրային վայրերում, ամենուր, մեր ամենօրյա քաղաքացիական վերաբերմունքով ու վարքագծով, տարբեր քաղաքական-քաղաքացիական ակցիաների միջոցով: 

Կոչ ենք անում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հասարակության և հայ ժողովրդի յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից անհատի ու կառույցի` ինքնակազմակերպվել, քաղաքական և հասարակական սահմանադրական, իրավական համարձակ, անվախ գործունեություն ծավալել` անհապաղ: Գիտակցելով և հարգելով ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը` տերը լինենք սահմանադրական կարգի և իրավունքի գերակայությանը մեր հայրենիքում, չթողնելով որ այն մանիպուլացվի այս կամ այն իշխանավորի կամ գործիչի հատվածապաշտ ձգտումներով:

Հասարակական և սահմանադրական կարգը պաշտպանելու համար բռնության հրահանգ տվող և իրականացնող յուրաքանչյուր ոք պարտավոր կլինի հաշվետվություն տալ իր որոշումների և գործողությունների օրինականության համար. մենք` ժողովուրդս, պահանջում ենք այդ հաշվետվությունը: 

Մարդու իրավունքների և ժողովրդավարության ինստիտուտ` ՄԻԺԻ
Երևան, 1 մարտի 2008թ. 

lragir.am

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՄԻԱՅՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՀԱՆԴԱՐՏԵՑՆԵԼ ՀՈՒՅԶԵՐԸ* 

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբը տարածել է հայտարարություն, որում ասվում է հետեւյալը. "Այսօր, վաղ առավոտյան բիրտ ուժի կիրառմամբ խաղաղ ցուցարարները վտարվել են Ազատության հրապարակից: Այս պահից ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ, նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գտնվում է անօրինական կալանքի տակ: Կան բազմաթիվ ծանր վիրավորներ, ձերբակալվածներ և, ըստ որոշ լրատվամիջոցների հաղորդման, նաև զոհեր: Վրդովված ցուցարարները և նրանց միացած մեր բյուրավոր համաքաղաքացիները ինքաբուխ կերպով հավաքվել են Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակում և հարակից տարածքում: Խաղաղ ցուցարարների պահանջն է անմիջապես ազատ արձակել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ, նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Սույնով մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ միայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձնական ներկայությունը կարող է հանդարտեցնել հույզերը և թույլ չտալ իրավիճակի հետագա սրում: Ստեղծված պայթյունավտանգ իրավիճակում, եթե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ամհապաղ ազատ չարձակվի և նրան հնարավորություն չտրվի անմիջականորեն դիմել մեր համաքաղաքացիներին, ապա իրավիճակի հետագա զարգացումների ողջ պատասխանատվությունը ընկնում է Հայաստանի ներկա իշխանությունների և անձամբ Ռոբորտ Քոչարյանի և Սերժ Սարգսյանի վրա": 

lragir.am

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ժողովուրդ աշխատեք ինֆորմացիան բացված վիճակում դնեք էլի,ֆրինեթից օգտվողները չեն կարում կարդան:

----------


## Ribelle

В центре Еревана горит торговый комплекс
В центре Еревана горит крупный торговый комплекс "Айрарат".

Как сообщил корреспонденту АрмИнфо советник начальника Спасательной службы Армении Николай Григорян, горит несколько внутренних павильонов ярмарки общей площадью 500 кв.м. Причины пожара уточняются, пострадавших и жертв нет. "На месте работают восемь пожарных расчетов и столько же водовозов, пожару присвоена первая категория сложности", - сказал Григорян.

Отметим, что торговый павильон принадлежит депутату Национального собрания Хачатуру Сукиасяну, открыто заявившего о своей поддержке первого президента Армении Левона Тер-Петросяна.
Источник: АрмИнфо

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Слух о вводе войск в Ереван принудил манифестантов вооружиться
Среди десятков тысяч манифестантов у зданий посольств Франции и Италии прошелся слух, что в Ереван вводятся части регулярной армии.

Как передает корреспондент ARMENIA Today, после этого в руках собравшихся примелькались куски арматуры, деревянные палки и иные удобные для ближнего боя приспособления. Между тем, руководители акции призывают собравшихся воздержаться от столкновения со спецназом, который усилен также БТР-ами и водометами.
Источник: ARMENIA Today

----------


## Artgeo

*Շաբաթօրյա ամփոփում. անհանգիստ օրը շարունակվում է մինչև երեկո
17:00*

Արտասահմանում գտնվող «ԱրմենիաՆաուի» բազմահազար ընթերցողներին, ովքեր նոր են արթնանում շաբաթօրյա առավոտյան, առաջարկում ենք մարտի 1-ին Երևանում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների այս ամփոփումը:

Լրացուցիչ մանրամասների համար կարող եք կարդալ ստորև ներկայացված հոդվածները, իսկ մենք շարունակում ենք հետևել այս անհանգիստ օրվա զարգացումներին…   

Այսօր վաղ առավոտյան իրավապահները գրոհեցին Ազատության հրապարակը, որպեսզի ցրեն նախագահի թեկնածու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների չդադարող ցույցը:  

Փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրվանից հազարավոր ընդդիմադիրներ ամենօրյա հանրահավաքներ էին անցկացնում այստեղ: Ընտրություններում հաղթել է վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Ընտրություններն ուղեկցվել են բռնություններով ու բազմաթիվ ընտրակեղծիքներով` հանգեցնելով բողոքի ցույցերի, որոնք անցած 10 օրվա ընթացքում անշեղորեն մեծանում էին: Հարյուրավոր ընդդիմադիրներ, որոնց շարքում` առաջին նախագահը, ճամբար էին խփել Ազատության հրապարակում ու գիշերում էին այնտեղ:  

Ոստիկանությունը, ներքին զորքերը և այլ իրավապահ ուժեր` զինված արցունքաբեր գազի սարքերով, մահակներով, ոմանք սև դիմակներով և ինքնաձիգներով, գրոհել են Ազատության հրապարակը: Ընդդիմադիրները պատասխանել են ձեռքի տակ եղածով: Կրակոցների մասին հաղորդումներ չեն եղել:  

Առավոտյան 8-ի սահմաններում բախման մասին լուրերը տարածվեցին քաղաքով մեկ, և մարդիկ սկսեցին հավաքվել դեպքի վայրում: Բախումներ են եղել, ոստիկանները ծեծել են տասնյակ մարդկանց, ոմանց` դաժանորեն: Զոհերի մասին հաղորդագրություններ չկան: Առողջապահության նախարարությունը հայտնում է, որ հոսպիտալացվել է 31 մարդ, այդ թվում` 6 ոստիկան:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թեև պաշտոնապես ձերբակալված չէ, սակայն նախագահ Քոչարյանի անվտանգության ծառայությունը նրան տարել տուն, որտեղ նրան մեկուսացրել են ու թույլ չեն տալիս դուրս գալ: Տունը շրջափակված է ոստիկաններով:

Իսկ այդ ժամանակ նրա հազարավոր կողմնակիցներ հավաքվել են Երևանում Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանության մոտակայքում: Ճիշտ 20 տարի առաջ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և մյուսների ղեկավարությամբ սկսված Ղարաբաղյան շարժման տարիներից հետո սա ամենամեծ հանրահավաքն է:

«ԱրմենիաՆաուի» լրագրողները հաղորդում են դեպքի վայրից, որ ոստիկանները հեռացել են` ակնհայտորեն ընկրկելով մարդկանց հսկայական զանգվածի առջև: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շարունակում է մնալ տանը մեկուսացված, սակայն բողոքավորների բազմահազար զանգվածին է միացել ընդդիմության մեկ այլ ղեկավար` Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը: 

Ջոն Հյուզ
«ԱրմենիաՆաուի» խմբագիր

----------


## Ribelle

В 17:00 на стихийном митинге сторонников Левона Тер-Петросяна появились некоторые представители его Центрального штаба и начались первые выступления
К 17:00 сторонники Левона Тер-Петросяна подвезли к памятнику Александру Мясникяна аппаратуру, необходимую для проведения митинга, после чего несколько членов Центрального предвыборного штаба кандидата в президенты Тер-Петросяна смогли обратиться к собравшимся.

К этому времени на территории в центре Еревана, прилегающей к зданиям мэрии, а также дипмиссий Франции и Италии собралось несколько десятков тысяч сторонников оппозиции, количество которых постоянно увеличивается. Член предвыборного штаба Тер- Петросяна Никол Пашинян огласил две основные задачи, стоящие перед оппозицией в настоящий момент. Первая - собрать как можно большое количество людей, что также будет способствовать безопасности собравшихся. И второе - завершить процесс возведения баррикад на всех четырех подходах к территории, где проходит митинг. "Одной из первоочередных наших задач после незаконных действий Полиции стало определить место, где будет теперь собираться народ. И Левон Тер- Петросян принял решение о том, чтобы митинг проходил прямо здесь", - сказал Никол Пашинян.
Лидер оппозиционной партии "Республика" Арам Саркисян в своем выступлении подчеркнул, что - "мы все солдаты Левона Тер- Петросяна и должны выполнить его приказ - стоять здесь".
Оппозиционеры заявляют, что кандидат в президенты Левон Тер-Петросян находится под негласным домашним арестом и требуют освободить своего лидера. Оппозиционеры также заявили о том, что информации о погибших в результате силовой акции Полиции у них нет и выразили надежду на то, что такой информации и не будет.
Источник: АрмИнфо

----------


## Artgeo

> Սերժը հիմա չի ղեկավարում: Քոչարյանն ա հիմա ՀՀ նախագահ: Առաջինը սկսել ա Լևոնը ու իրա հետևորդները, Քոչարյանի համբերությունն էլ սպառվեց: Ամեն ինչ իրա վերջն ունի


Սերժիկը վարչապետ է ու ոստիկանությունը իրեն էլ է ենթարկվում։

----------


## Ribelle

Ոստիկանական ուժերը հարձակվում են դեսպանատան մոտ հավաքված մարդկանց վրա

«ԱրմենիաՆաուի» լրագրողներ
Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտից
12:45

Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ ծեծվածների թվում է նաև ԱԺ պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցությունից: «ԱրմենիաՆաուի» լրագրողները տեսել են, թե ինչպես են նրան ոտքով ու մահակով հարվածել: Բախշյանի վարորդը հայտնում է «ԱրմենիաՆաուին», որ պատգամավորը բախման ընթացքում վնասվածք չի ստացել: 

Դեսպանատան մոտ լարվածությունը մեծանում է: «*ԱրմենիաՆաուի» լրագրողը տեսել է, թե ինչպես «օրենքի երկիր» պահանջող մի 73-ամյա թոշակառու կին փորձել է մոտենալ օմբուդսմեն Արմեն Հարությունյանին, սակայն ոստիկանը հարվածել է նրան: Ծեր կնոջ քիթն արյունահոսել է:*

Ավելի վաղ ոստիկանները հավաքվածներին բաժանել են երկու մասի` մեկը դեսպանատան մոտ, մյուսը` Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակից Երջանիկ Աբգարյանը` խոսելով Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունից (ասում են, որ նա տնային կալանքի տակ է) հորդորել է մարդկանց հավաքվել Հանրապետության հրապարակում, որը գտնվում է Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ փողոցից մի քանի հարյուր մետրի վրա (Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատունն այդ փողոցի վրա է): Նա նաև ասել է, ըստ երևույթին, կրկին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունից, որ «Եվրոպան երես է թեքել հայ ժողովրդից», և կոչ է արել չապավինել համաշխարհային հանրությանը և սեփական ձեռքը վերցնել սեփական ճակատագիրը:

«Երկիր մեդիա» հեռուստաընկերությունը հաղորդել է, որ առավոտյան խուզարկել են Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակից, պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի տունը: Հաղորդվել է, որ Սուքիասյանը հանձնել է իր օրինականորեն գրանցված զենքը:  

Մինչ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացել է Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ փողոցի վրա, Ազատության հրապարակի շրջակայքում վիճակը հանգիստ է: 

Կեսօրի մոտ ավտոբուսներով նոր ոստիկանական ստորաբաժանում է բերվել հրապարակ, իսկ հատուկ ուժերը, որոնք գրոհել էին հրապարակը, նույնպես ավտոբուսներով տարվել են Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան ուղղությամբ:

Ընդդիմության վրանների մնացորդները հավաքել և լցրել են աղբատարներ մեջ (որոնցից մեկը դատարկել են Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտակայքում), լվացած գետինը փայլում է մաքրությունից:  

Երևանն այս սյուրռեալիստական մթնոլորտում է դիմավորում գարնան առաջին օրը: Ծաղկավաճառներն իրենց գեղեցիկ ապրանքը հանել են մայթեր ու վաճառում են զինված ու զրահավորված իրավապահների հարևանությամբ:

----------


## Egern.net

Ազատություն լսեք FM102

----------


## Երվանդ

Շահումյանի հրապարկը հարակից այգով կես ժամից էլ չի տեղավորի էտքան մարդու, ժողովուրդը գալիսա ահավոր հոսքով, չնայած տեղեկատվական շրջափակմանը, մեծ մասը զինված են ձողերով փայտերով, նույնիսկ աղջիկներ 19-20 տարեկան ձողերով ման են գալիս, բոլորը գոռում են՝ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ,ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ, նոր Արամ Մանուկյանը ու Հրանտ Բագրատյանը եկան, փորձում են հանգստացնեն ժողովրդին, բայց չի ստացվում բոլորը ահավոր գռգռված են,եթե Լևոնը չգա չգիտեմ կկարողանան մնացած լիդերները ժողովրդին պահել ստեղ, հենց նոր մի խմբի մոտ էի, Ղարաբաղում կռված դաշնակացականնեն էին, զանգել էին Վահան Հովհանիսյանին ու պահանջում էին հստակ դիրքորոշում արտահայտել

----------


## Ra$Ta

*Ժամը 21-ից հայտարարվում է պարեկային ժամ*

----------


## Egern.net

*ժողովուրդ «ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ» լսեք.........*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> *Ժամը 21-ից հայտարարվում է պարեկային ժամ*


իշխանությունների վերջին հույսը

----------


## Ribelle

> *Ժամը 21-ից հայտարարվում է պարեկային ժամ*


Ինչ գիտես?

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ինչ գիտես?


Կարևորը գիտեմ , կարևոր չի որտեղից :Wink:

----------


## Ribelle

:Smile: 

Այսինքն հաստատ ա? իմանանք էլի: Հայլուրը կհայտարարի??

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոնց թե պարեկային ժամ,աչքիս նորից են դրանք հարձակվելու:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ժողովուրդ ջան չգիտեմ ոչ մի ուրիշ բան , պռոստը գիտեմ որ պարեկային ժամ կլնի , էսօր հետոել օրինական կհարձակվեն ժողովրդի վրա  :Sad:

----------


## Ribelle

ԵՎՐԱՄԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԵՍՊԱՆՆԵՐԸ ՀԱՎԱՔՎԵԼ ԵՆ
Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հրապարակում, Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան եւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի դիմացն ընկած տարածքում շարունակվում է ժողովրդի ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքը, այն բանից հետո, երբ ոստիկանության զորքերը մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ցրեցին Ազատության հրապարակի խաղաղ ցույցը:

Ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքը սկսել են վարել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շտաբի անդամները, Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը ի պատասխան մի քանի տասնյակ հազար քաղաքացիների պահանջին, գնալ ու ազատել տնային կալանքի տակ գտնվող Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, հայտարարել է, թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տուն կգնան, երբ ինքը կանչի, ոչ թե ինչպես անկոչ հյուրեր: Իսկ առայժմ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ըստ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանի, հորդորել է քաղաքացիներին մնալ հավաքված Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հրապարակում եւ սպասել, մինչեւ ինքը գա ու բարձրանա հարթակ: Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նաեւ հորդորել է բոլորին չծավալել որեւէ ինքնագործունեություն:

Հանրահավաքի ժամանակ հարթակ են բարձրացել առավոտյան ձերբակալված, բայց արդեն ազատ արձակված Հրանտ Բագրատյանն ու Արամ Մանուկյանը: Հրանտ Բագրատյանն ասել է, որ այս իշխանությունը բացարձակապես կորցրել է իրականության զգացումը եւ չի ընկալում, թե ինչ երկրում է կառավարում: Տեղեկությունները, թե իրեն ոստիկանությունում ծեծել են, Հրանտ Բագրատյանի խոսքով, չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ասել է, որ ինքն ու Արամ Մանուկյանը, ազատ արձակվելուց հետո, հանդիպել են Հայաստանում Եվրամիության երկրների դեսպանների հետ, որոնք հավաքվել են Գերմանիայի դեսպանատանը: Այնտեղ են եղել նաեւ Պիտեր Սեմնեբիի ներկայացուցիչը, ինչպես նաեւ Հայաստանում ՄԱԿ ներկայացուցիչը: Հրանտ Բագրատյանը նշում է, որ իրենք դեսպաններին մանրամասն ներկայացրել են, թե ինչ է իրականում տեղի ունեցել, թե խաղաղ ցուցարարներն իրականում որեւէ նռնակով կամ այլ զենքով զինված չեն եղել, ինչպես ներկայացնում է իշխանությունը:

Հրանտ Բագրատյանի խոսքով, դեսպանները մտահոգություն են արտահայտել ստեղծված իրավիճակով եւ անթույլատրելի են համարել հետագա լարումը, ուժի հետագա կիրառումը: Դեսպաններն ասել են, թե Եվրոպայի Խորհուրդը հիմա նամակ է պատրաստում Հայաստանի կառավարությանը, ուր հորդորելու է բացառել ուժի հետագա կիրառումը: Հրանտ Բագրատյանը նշել է, թե Եվրամիության դեսպաններն այդ կապակցությամբ մտահոգ են այն առումով, որ ունեն տեղեկատվություն, որ անգամ հրահանգ կա բանակի զինված միջամտության կապակցությամբ:

Այդ իսկ պատճառով, Արամ Մանուկյանն ու Հրանտ Բագրատյանը պահանջ են դրել Եվրամիության դեսպանների հետ հանդիպմանը, որ նրանք ամեն ինչ անեն Հայաստանի կառավարությանն ուժի հերթական կիրառումից հետ պահելու, եւ նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին տանից դուրս գալու հնարավորություն ապահովելու համար:

----------


## Ahik

Պարտադիր չի

----------


## Ribelle

ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ ՆԱԽԸՆՏՐԱԿԱՆ ՇՏԱԲԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
'Այսօր առավոտից ՀՀ իշխանությունները, ուժ կիրառելով խաղաղ ցուցահարների դեմ և նրան նկատմամբ գործելով տարատեսակ և դաժան բռնություններ, փորձում են ամեն ինչ անել, որ այս մասին հայաստանյան հասարակությունը տեղեկացվի հնարավորինս քիչ: Մի կողմից հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունները հանրությանն են ներկայացնում ամբողջովին միակողմանի տեղեկատվություն (մասնակի բացառություն է կազմում Երկիր Մեդիա հեռուստակայանը): Մյուս կողմից`այսօր ողջ օրվա ընթացքում ՀՀ իշխանությունների հրահանգով և բացահայտ միջամտությամբ չեն ցուցադրվում արտասահմանյան հեռուստաընկերությունների հեռարձակած հաղորդումների այն հատվածները, որոնք առնչվում են այսօր Հայաստանում ընթացող իրադարձություններին: Խոսքը մասնավորապես վերաբերում է համառուսաստանյան OPT 1-ին, Եվրոնյուզ և CNN հեռուստաալիքին:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական շտաբը սա գնահատում է որպես քաղաքացիների` տեղեկություններ ստանալու հիմնարար իրավունքի խախտում, ինչպես նաև սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ սանձազերծված տեղեկատվական ահաբեկչություն և բլոկադա:

01.03.2008թ
Ժամը 18.35"

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող էս ինչ էր կատարվում քաղաքում  :Shok:  
Ժողովուրդը վճռական ա տրամադրված ու ամեն ինչի գնալու ա,տեսքներից վռազ երևումա:Կին տղամարդ,պապիներ տատիներ ու նույնիս հաշմանդամները հելել են ոտի էս ինչ էր  :Shok:  
Կամքիս հակառակ ստիպված եմ հետ եկել,տենամ թե վաղը տնից թռնելու ձև ըլնի էլի ենք գնալու,ես դրանց...  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
Ժող կոչ եմ անում լուրեր կարդալու ու ֆոռումներից մի երկու բառ լսելու փոխարեն հավաքվեք,մեր ազգակիցներն ծեծվում,ոտնահարվում զոհվում,հավաքվեք գնանք,մենք ենք մեծամասնությունը,հավաքվեք գնան դրանց ցույց տանք(խոսքս չի վերաբերվում,որոշ անձանց,որոնք ի սկզբանե իմաստ չեն գտնում այս ամենի մեջ),իսկ բոլոր մնացածիդ էլի եմ ասում էս ֆոռում-մոռումի փոխարեն հավքվեք գնանք  :Goblin:  :Goblin: 

Կներեք մի քիչ անփույթ ձևակերպումների համար:

----------


## Ribelle

Ժողովուրդ լսում եք Ազատությունը??? լացս գալիս ա, էս ինչ անաստված երկիր ա:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ռադիոյով ասում են մարդ չի մահացել վիլիսի պատճառով :  :Angry2:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ժողովուրդ, ով կարող է, ՊԵՏՔ է էսօր միանա էդ ժողովրդին... որ հարյուր հազարներով էնտեղ լինեն, էլեկտրաշոկով ոչ մեկին չեն վախեցնի!!! Չի կարելի էսպես!!!  :Angry2: 

ինձ 5-ին մոտ վերջապես թողեցին դուրս գալ, բայց տարան տուն ու վերջապես շանս ունեցա... 40 րոպե ունեի, թռա երեխեքի մոտ... 
Ինչքան շատ ժողովուրդ կար ու դեռ ոնց էր ավելանում...
Կառավարության շենքի դիմաց կանգնած մի քանի շարք զինվորները հավաքվածների մի պուճուր մասը կլինեին!!! 
Մերոնցից շատերը կային`* Չայլդը, Քաղաքացին, Սամվելը, իհարկե Ալիզը...*արդեն չեմ հիշում...* Ներսես_AM-ն էլ բարևներ էր ուղարկում բոլորի անունից!!!* 

քիչ կարողաա մնալ, քիչ խոսել... բարեբախտաբար իսկապես նախորդ գիշեր (առավոտ) մերոնցից ոչ մեկի ոչինչ չէր եղել... բախտները բերել էր, շուտ գնալու պատճառներ էին ունեցել...
չէ, էսօր ոչ մի պատճառ իրանց չի ստիպի տուն գնալ... ու Մյասնիկյանի արձանի շուրջը հավաքվածներն էլ մնալու են, հաստատ!!!

----------


## Ahik

ՈՒՌԱ!!!
Դրանից լավ լուր չեր կարող լինել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ կարում տնեցիքին համոզեմ գնամ

----------


## Ra$Ta

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x40-vt46vKo
Վիլիսի վառվելը

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ak-sdkBIL6I
Пробка из армейских машин

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Գյումրիումելա ցույց սկսել : Մնացած տեղերի Երևան հասնելը անհնար է , երտուղայն տաքսի թույլատրում են նստել մենակ կանանց և երեխաներին :

----------


## Egern.net

Գյումրիում ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք է սկսվել..... էնտեղ էլ ուժ չգործադրեն....


չէ, հիացած եմ Հայերիս չկոտրվող ՈԳՈՎ, *ձեր ցավը տանեմ*: Առավոտյան հույս չունեի, որ հանրահավաքները կշարունակվեն, գրեթե վստահ էի, որ ապրիլի 12-ի նման էր լինելու: Բայց.... պարզվեց` հիմա ուրիշ ենք, հիմա ոչ մեկ չի կարող ժողովրդին բանի տեղ չդնել: 

Իշխանությունները ունեն վերջին հույս` արտակարգ իրավիճակ, որից իմ կարծիքով կօգտվեն: Բայց դա էլ արդեն չի օգնի...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=x40-vt46vKo
> Վիլիսի վառվելը
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ak-sdkBIL6I
> Пробка из армейских машин
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> Գյումրիումելա ցույց սկսել : Մնացած տեղերի Երևան հասնելը անհնար է , երտուղայն տաքսի թույլատրում են նստել մենակ կանանց և երեխաներին :


Ոչինչ, թող մենակ կանանց թողնեն: Հերիքա էս ազգին թերագնահատեն: Պետք կլինի` կանայք էլ ում մաման պետքա կլացացնեն: Հերիք էղավ արդեն սաղիս էշի տեղ դնեն:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ոչինչ, թող մենակ կանանց թողնեն: Հերիքա էս ազգին թերագնահատեն: Պետք կլինի` կանայք էլ ում մաման պետքա կլացացնեն: Հերիք էղավ արդեն սաղիս էշի տեղ դնեն:


Տենց ասու ես բայց նայի ինչա ստացվում կլինեն կանայք և երեխաներ , դե հիմա պատկերացրու էսօրվա առավոտը կրկնվի : Համել մի բան հետաքրքրեց էսօր ոչ մի անգամ երկրապահների մասին չեմ լսել  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարևներ ազատության մարտիկներից, ինձ տուն կանչեցին  :Sad:  

ԲՅԱց հլը գնալու եմ  :Goblin:  

Առաջ, Քշենք արյունարբու թուրքերին մեր գլխից  :Goblin:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարևներ ազատության մարտիկներից, ինձ տուն կանչեցին  
> 
> ԲՅԱց հլը գնալու եմ  
> 
> Առաջ, Քշենք արյունարբու թուրքերին մեր գլխից


Բարև :Smile:  Դե մի երկու բան պատմի: Ոնց էին մարդիկ տրամադրված? Ինչ էին խոսում? Ինչի էին պատրաստ? Մինչև վերջ գնալու են: Բա մենք ինչ անենք, որ մեզ էլ տունը թողեն?

----------


## Armenoid

Ջողովուրդ թարմ լուր!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ընկերս ապրուամ մաստոցի վրա և ասումա որ 2 մեծ խումբ ուզում են մինալ իրար,իսկ սպեցնազը չի թողնում!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարև Դե մի երկու բան պատմի: Ոնց էին մարդիկ տրամադրված? Ինչ էին խոսում? Ինչի էին պատրաստ? Մինչև վերջ գնալու են: Բա մենք ինչ անենք, որ մեզ էլ տունը թողեն?


Չեմ կարա երկար բարակ գրեմ, Հաղթելու ենք...

Երեխաներ արյունը սրանք չեն մարսի . . . 

Տունը չեն թողնում գնամ  :Sad:  բյաց մեկա գնալու եմ եթե այսօր չէ ապա վաղը  :Goblin:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Առաջ, Քշենք արյունարբու թուրքերին մեր գլխից


Սենց բաներ հաստատ չարժի ասել ու գրել , որտև սենց բաներնեն որ ագռեսիաեն մցնում մեր մեջ : Մեզ հիմա հանգիստա պետք ամեն ինչ անել : Էսքան զոհը հերիքա  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինչ խումբ,սաղ ցուցարարները դեսպանատան մոտ չեն?

----------


## Anul

իսկ ուրաաաա Լևոնը???

----------


## Egern.net

Ազատությունն ասեց, որ Նիկոլի ասելով որոշ մարշրուտկեքի վարորդներ առաջարկել են իրենց մեքենաները տրամադրել գիշերելու համար: 
Հրանտ Բագրատյանն ու Արամ Սարգսյանը հայտարարեցին, որ իրենց չեն ծեծել:

Իսկ Շահումյան հրապարակից նոր վերադարձածներն ասում են, որ ժողովուրդի դուխը շատ բարձր է և ընդհանրապես վախեցած չեն: 


Ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ հրավիրում մի հետաքրքիր-անհասկանալի փաստի վրա.
*Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լռում է*

----------


## Armenoid

> Ինչ խումբ,սաղ ցուցարարները դեսպանատան մոտ չեն՞


մի մասը գալիսա ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատնից,իսկ մյուս մասը արդեն սպասումա իրանց իսկ սպեցնազը չի տոխնում որ միանան

կներեք տրալնսլիտից եմ ոգտվել հիմա դա եական չի

----------


## Egern.net

> իսկ ուրաաաա Լևոնը???


Լևոնին չեն թողնում տնից դուրս գալ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ հրավիրում մի հետաքրքիր-անհասկանալի փաստի վրա.
> *Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լռում է*


Միայն մի բան չհասկացա...ինչն էր անհասկանալի այս փաստի մեջ ?

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ձեր ուշադրությունն եմ հրավիրում մի հետաքրքիր-անհասկանալի փաստի վրա.
> *Վազգեն Մանուկյանը լռում է*


Ինչ խոսա , վախումա մարդը ինչ խոսա :

հարցս նույննա , երկրապահների մասին ովա մի բառ լսել էսօր ? ուրեին առավոտը  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ ուրաաաա Լևոնը???


ապօրինի ձևով չեն թողում տնից դուրս գա :Angry2:  արտգործնախարարնել շեդեվռներա ասում…

----------


## Egern.net

> մի մասը գալիսա ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատնից,իսկ մյուս մասը արդեն սպասումա իրանց իսկ սպեցնազը չի տոխնում որ միանան
> 
> կներեք տրալնսլիտից եմ ոգտվել հիմա դա եական չի


շատ հնարավոր ա, դե ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ չմիանան, որովհետև միավորված մարդկանց թիվը ուղիղ համեմատական ա ժողովրդի հաղթանակին: Ինչքան շատ լինեն, էնքան քիչ հավանական ա գիշերը ցրելը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովուրդ,իսկ ֆրինեթից օգտվողները որտեղից կարան վիդեոներ քաշեն???????

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ խոսա , վախումա մարդը ինչ խոսա :
> 
> հարցս նույննա , երկրապահների մասին ովա մի բառ լսել էսօր ? ուրեին առավոտը


Իմ տեղեկություններով ժողովրդի վրա քշած Վիլիսը հենց Երկրապահներն են մամատումբա արել: Չգիտեմ պարզապես տեղեկությունն ինչքանով է հավաստի:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Իմ տեղեկություններով ժողովրդի վրա քշած Վիլիսը հենց Երկրապահներն են մամատումբա արել: Չգիտեմ պարզապես տեղեկությունն ինչքանով է հավաստի:


Վիլսը ինք իրենա վառվել , տեղ ոչ մեկ կապ չունի : Ես հարցնում եմ ուրեին պաշտպանները որոնց մասին առավոտից երեկո ցույցերին խոսվումեր ծեծի ժամանակ :

----------


## Armenoid

> Իմ տեղեկություններով ժողովրդի վրա քշած Վիլիսը հենց Երկրապահներն են մամատումբա արել: Չգիտեմ պարզապես տեղեկությունն ինչքանով է հավաստի:


հավաստի են!!!!

----------


## Ra$Ta

Իսկ պարեկային ժամի մասին դեռ չեն հայտարարել ?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վիլսը ինք իրենա վառվել , տեղ ոչ մեկ կապ չունի : Ես հարցնում եմ ուրեին պաշտպանները որոնց մասին առավոտից երեկո ցույցերին խոսվումեր ծեծի ժամանակ :


Ինքն իրան ոնցա վառվել?...

----------


## Ra$Ta

> հավաստի են!!!!


Չէ բայց ես ինչքան գիտեմ ինքն անսարքության պատճառով է վառվել : Հա լավ հիմա վերջ ի վերջո դժվարա հավատալ որ տենց բանը մտադրված կարելիեր անել

----------


## Armenoid

> Վիլսը ինք իրենա վառվել , տեղ ոչ մեկ կապ չունի : Ես հարցնում եմ ուրեին պաշտպանները որոնց մասին առավոտից երեկո ցույցերին խոսվումեր ծեծի ժամանակ :


ետ հարցերով դիմեք ձեր վախկոտին որ սախին հանելա դուրս իսկ ինքը տանն նստած 
եթե այդքան ուզեր մի կերպ կպախներ տանից :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ պարեկային ժամի մասին դեռ չեն հայտարարել ?


Չէ,դեռ չեն հայտարարել:Պարեկային ժամա,թե պարետային???

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ինքն իրան ոնցա վառվել?...


Հա չէ լավ ճշտեցի , սխալեի ասում , վառել են  , բայց երկրապահները չեն եղել

----------


## Anul

> Լևոնին չեն թողնում տնից դուրս գալ


ով? մաման, պապան???

լաաավ, էլիիիիի.......... ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եք հավատալ, միայն թե չընդունեք այն փաստը, որ այսքան ժամանակ նա ժողովրդին ուղղակի օգտագործել է: Իսկ դուք կհավատաք ամեն մի իրանց խոսքին......

ուղղակի  լավ կողմն այն է, որ այս պահին մեծ մասը ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը ուղղակի կարող է պայքարել իր ու իր հայրենակցի համար, բայց եկեք մոռանանք Լևոնի նմաններին, որ փորձում են մեր ժողովրդի խիզախությունը, տղամարդկությունն ու հայրենասիրությունը օգտագործել իրենց համբավի, անունի ու <<բոգախի>> համար...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ետ հարցերով դիմեք ձեր վախկոտին որ սախին հանելա դուրս իսկ ինքը տանն նստած 
> եթե այդքան ուզեր մի կերպ կպախներ տանից


Դու էլ ես չէ տանը նստած? Ուրեմն առանց իրադրությունն իմանալու հայտարարություններ մի արա:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Չէ,դեռ չեն հայտարարել:Պարեկային ժամա,թե պարետային???


Լավ ես հելնեմ հաց ուտեմ թե չթ սխալ բաներեմ գրում ինչ որ :

----------


## Armenoid

ՀԱՎԼՈւՐը ՄԻԱՑՐԵՔ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Աբելյան

ՕՍԿԱՆՅԱՆ. ԵԹԵ ՎԻՃԱԿԸ ԿՐԻՏԻԿԱԿԱՆ ԼԻՆԻ, ԿՄՏՑՎԻ ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 




> Հայաստանի արտգործնախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանը, ով ասուլիս է տվել Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի փոխարեն, հայտարարել է, թե Հայաստանի նախագահը ձգտում է իրավիճակի քաղաքական լուծման, սակայն եթե այն վերածվի կրիտիկականի, ապա Քոչարյանը պատրաստ է հրամանագիր ստորագրել երկրում հատուկ դրություն հայտարարելու մասին:


www.lragir.am

ժողովուրդ մի բան հարցնեմ. Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակը ո՞րտեղ ա

----------


## Ra$Ta

> ով? մաման, պապան???
> 
> լաաավ, էլիիիիի.......... ամեն ինչի պատրաստ եք հավատալ, միայն թե չընդունեք այն փաստը, որ այսքան ժամանակ նա ժողովրդին ուղղակի օգտագործել է: Իսկ դուք կհավատաք ամեն մի իրանց խոսքին......
> 
> ուղղակի  լավ կողմն այն է, որ այս պահին մեծ մասը ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը ուղղակի կարող է պայքարել իր ու իր հայրենակցի համար, բայց եկեք մոռանանք Լևոնի նմաններին, որ փորձում են մեր ժողովրդի խիզախությունը, տղամարդկությունն ու հայրենասիրությունը օգտագործել իրենց համբավի, անունի ու <<բոգախի>> համար...


Իրա տան շրջակայքում հիմա ավելի շատ զինվոր կա քան ցույցի տեղը : Եվ ոնց նա պետքա գա ?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՀԱՎԼՈւՐը ՄԻԱՑՐԵՔ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ինչ Հավլուր մեղուներ են ցույց տալիս,Հ2-ը միացրեք:

----------


## Սամվել

*Ժող մի հատ ասեք զոհերի քանակը ու տարիքները էլի*

Վիլիսը քշել են մարդկանց վրա. 1ը վայթմ մահացելա...


Ժողովրդի դուխը շատ բարձրա, երեխանեի մահը հաստատ չեն մարսելու  :Goblin: 

ժողովուրդը անպաշտպան չի !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Երկրապահները առավոտը ոնց որ ընդեղ են եղել...ուղակի քիչ են եղել...

----------


## Anul

> Իրա տան շրջակայքում հիմա ավելի շատ զինվոր կա քան ցույցի տեղը : Եվ ոնց նա պետքա գա ?



դա ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իր թուլությունը: Մենակ լոճոռ բերանով խոսա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի

----------


## Ra$Ta

> դա ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իր թուլությունը: Մենակ լոճոռ բերանով խոսա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի


Դա կարևոր չի արդեն , մեկա ուր որայա կմյանա ցույցին , անկասկած :

----------


## REAL_ist

> դա ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իր թուլությունը: Մենակ լոճոռ բերանով խոսա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի


հերիք չի տեղի անտեղի քննադատեք?
ինչնա իրա թուլությունը ցուց տալիս? որ բռի կերպով բերել են իրա տուն , ու փագել են տան մեջ?
ժամնել պարեկայինա, պարետային չի :Wink: 



> ժողովուրդ մի բան հարցնեմ. Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակը ո՞րտեղ ա


Շահումյան հրապարակի մոտերը, Հանրապետության Հրապարակից դեպի Քաղաքապետարան որ գնում ես տեղա

----------


## Սամվել

> դա ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իր թուլությունը: Մենակ լոճոռ բերանով խոսա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի


Անուլ ջան ոնց հասկացա Լևոնի մասին ես ասում չէ՞, ինչ գալու մասինա խոսքը երբ ինքը մենակ ընդեղ տունը լռվածա ու տուննել զինված մարդկանցով շրջափակվեծ...

Այսօր եկեք Ռեմբոի կինոնները մոռանանք...

Մեր պատմություննա կերտվում...
*
ՎԱղը բոլորով միասին դեպի հաղթանակ...*

----------


## Ra$Ta

Լավ էլի ուզումա վեճի վերածվի , հավես չկա հիմա վիճելու , հիմա ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան : Մերոնք հիմա ընդեղ են , թքած Լևոնի վրա ասա իրանց բան չլնի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> դա ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իր թուլությունը: Մենակ լոճոռ բերանով խոսա, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի պիտանի չի


Հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ Սերժին, որ ոչ լոճոռ բերանով խաղաղ ցուցարարներին դուբինկախեղդ արեց, արդար զայրույթիդ 1/5 անգամ չես ուղղում:

----------


## Anul

> հերիք չի տեղի անտեղի քննադատեք?
> ինչնա իրա թուլությունը ցուց տալիս? որ բռի կերպով բերել են իրա տուն , ու փագել են տան մեջ?


լավ, ժամանակը ամեն ինչ ցույց կտա, ուղղակի ցանկալի չի տեսնել այդքան մարդու հիասթափված դեմքերը, :Sad:  ինչում միանգամայն համոզված եմ

----------


## Belle

ժող, էս ի՞նչա կատարվում
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
վախենում եմմմմմմմմ

----------


## Աբելյան

ՎԱՐԴԱՆ ՕՍԿԱՆՅԱՆԸ ՄԵԿՆԱԲԱՆՈՒՄ Է ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ




> Ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը ցրելու համար ոստիկանության ուժի կիրառումը համարժեք է եղել իրավիճակին: Դա Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանի գնահատականն է մարտի 1-ի լուսադեմից Երեւանում ծավալված իրադարձություններին: Արտաքին գործերի նախարարը հայտարարել է, թե ցույցը ցրելու պահին Ազատության հրապարակում եղել է մոտ հազար մարդ: Ինչպես նշել է Օսկանյանը, առաջին մոտեցման ժամանակ ոստիկանությունը չի ունեցել համապատասխան պաշտպանական միջոցներ, քանի որ չի ունեցել ցույցը ցրելու նպատակ: “Հիմնական նպատակը եղել է զենքի առկայության մասին տեղեկատվության ստուգումը: Ակցիայի մասնակիցների կողմից ուժի կիրառումից հետո, ոստիկանները նահանջել են եւ նրանց փոխարինել են արդեն առավել պատրաստված ոստիկանները”, հայտարարել է Վարդան Օսկանյանը:
> 
> Անդրադառնալով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տնային կալանքի թեմային, նա ասել է, թե այդպիսի բան չկա, պարզապես օրենքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նախատեսում է թիկնազոր, եւ այն, ելնելով իրավիճակից, չի կարող նրան ուղեկցել այնպիսի միջոցառումների, որտեղ կարող է սպառնալիք լինել նրա անվտանգությանը: “Նա ունի իրավունք հրաժարվել թիկնազորից, եւ նրան այդ մասին տեղեկացրել են, սակայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տվյալ պահին չի հրաժարվել թիկնազորից: Այս պահին, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զինակիցների շրջանում, հայտնի մարդկանցից, որեւէ մեկը ձերբակալված չէ”, հայտարարել է Վարդան Օսկանյանը:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմիջայլոց ամբողջ ռոսիայից հրաարակ տանող ճամփեն լցավածա զինովորների մեքենաներով ու զինվորներով...Ես զենքերից ԱԿ47ը նկատեցի..

Դե որ պետքա ժողովրդին սպանելն էլ ձեռքներից անցնի էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ  :Think:

----------


## Egern.net

> ով? մաման, պապան???


շատ հավաստի տեղեկություններ ունեմ, որ իրենց տունը ոստիկանական շրջափակման մեջ է: Կարող եք և չհավատալ, դա ձեր խնդիրն է: Բայց փաստ է, որ ԼՏՊի ներկայությունը հանրահավաքում միայն կնվազեցնի ժողովրդին ցրելու հույսերը


Եվրանյուզը top story է տալիս Հայաստանի իրադարձությունները, իսկ մեր Արմնյուզի համար դա շատ հարմար է, քանի որ առաջին լուրն է, հեշտ է աննկատ ծածկել գովազդով: Իսկ արբանյակայինով ասում են, որ լավ ռեպորտաժ կա

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ասում են Սուքիասյանի օբյեկտներից մեկնելեն տրաքցրել , Թումանյան փողոցի վրա : Եթե ստացվի կտեղադրենք , հեսա մեր ընգերները որ հելնեն քաղաքից լիքը վիդյո կտեղադրեմ , դե եթե ստացվի :

----------


## Artgeo

> Եվրանյուզը top story է տալիս Հայաստանի իրադարձությունները, իսկ մեր Արմնյուզի համար դա շատ հարմար է, քանի որ առաջին լուրն է, հեշտ է աննկատ ծածկել գովազդով: Իսկ արբանյակայինով ասում են, որ լավ ռեպորտաժ կա


CNN, Euronews, Ren-TV, RTVi, NTV բոլորը խոսում են Հայաստանից...

----------


## Lonely

> շատ հավաստի տեղեկություններ ունեմ, որ իրենց տունը ոստիկանական շրջափակման մեջ է: Կարող եք և չհավատալ, դա ձեր խնդիրն է: Բայց փաստ է, որ ԼՏՊի ներկայությունը հանրահավաքում միայն կնվազեցնի ժողովրդին ցրելու հույսերը


Օրենքով պետք ա կազմակերպիչներին բռնեն, բայց համբերում են... Ես համբերելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անդրադառնալով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տնային կալանքի թեմային, նա ասել է, թե այդպիսի բան չկա, պարզապես օրենքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նախատեսում է թիկնազոր, եւ այն, ելնելով իրավիճակից, *չի կարող նրան ուղեկցել այնպիսի միջոցառումների, որտեղ կարող է սպառնալիք լինել նրա անվտանգությանը:* “Նա ունի իրավունք հրաժարվել թիկնազորից, եւ նրան այդ մասին տեղեկացրել են, սակայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տվյալ պահին չի հրաժարվել թիկնազորից: Այս պահին, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զինակիցների շրջանում, հայտնի մարդկանցից, որեւէ մեկը ձերբակալված չէ”, հայտարարել է Վարդան Օսկանյանը:


ես իրա մոմենտով հումորա անում :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Օրենքով պետք ա կազմակերպիչներին բռնեն, բայց համբերում են... Ես համբերելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:


Էդ որ օրենքով? Չլինի դու ես գրել խաբար չենք? Միգուցե լուսավորես մթացյալներիս? Այդ թվում երկրիդ "ընտրյալ" նախագահին?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը ցրելու համար ոստիկանության ուժի կիրառումը համարժեք է եղել իրավիճակին: Դա Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանի գնահատականն է մարտի 1-ի լուսադեմից Երեւանում ծավալված իրադարձություններին: Արտաքին գործերի նախարարը հայտարարել է, թե ցույցը ցրելու պահին Ազատության հրապարակում եղել է մոտ հազար մարդ: Ինչպես նշել է Օսկանյանը, առաջին մոտեցման ժամանակ ոստիկանությունը չի ունեցել համապատասխան պաշտպանական միջոցներ, քանի որ չի ունեցել ցույցը ցրելու նպատակ: “Հիմնական նպատակը եղել է զենքի առկայության մասին տեղեկատվության ստուգումը: Ակցիայի մասնակիցների կողմից ուժի կիրառումից հետո, ոստիկանները նահանջել են եւ նրանց փոխարինել են արդեն առավել պատրաստված ոստիկանները”, հայտարարել է Վարդան Օսկանյանը:
> 
> Անդրադառնալով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տնային կալանքի թեմային, նա ասել է, թե այդպիսի բան չկա, պարզապես օրենքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նախատեսում է թիկնազոր, եւ այն, ելնելով իրավիճակից, չի կարող նրան ուղեկցել այնպիսի միջոցառումների, որտեղ կարող է սպառնալիք լինել նրա անվտանգությանը: “Նա ունի իրավունք հրաժարվել թիկնազորից, եւ նրան այդ մասին տեղեկացրել են, սակայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տվյալ պահին չի հրաժարվել թիկնազորից: Այս պահին, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի զինակիցների շրջանում, հայտնի մարդկանցից, որեւէ մեկը ձերբակալված չէ”, հայտարարել է Վարդան Օսկանյանը:


Վարդան Օսկանյանը աչքիցս ընկավ... Հոգին ծախեց  :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

*Կոչ եմ անում Սերժիկի սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների սադրանքներին չարձագանքել։ 
Շնորհահակալություն։*

----------


## Belle

իմ շատ սիրելի ու հարգելի ակումբցիներ, դոք էլ ստեղ իրար ծեծեք, ու մեր երկրի վիճակը հաստատ ավելի կլավանա  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ներքին զորքերը չեն գշերով հարձակվել քնաթաթախ մարդկանց վրա, կին, երեխա, ծեր հաշվի չառնելով :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
իսկ են ով ձեռա բարձցրել կանանց , երեխեքի ու ծերերի վրա տնով տեղով սխալա , իրանց վառելնելա քիչ, ու ստե եթե մարդ կա որ ետ ճիշտա համարում ուրեմն թո հելնի իրան զիբիլնոցի մոտ կրակի որտեվ ապրելու արժանի չի
հասկանալիա թե անհասկացողներ էլ կան ստե?

----------


## Աբելյան

> Համաձայն եմ, հիմա ներքին զորքերն են կանգնած շարքերով: Մի բան ել հաշվի առեք, ներքին զորքեր տանում են ծնողազուրկներին...


մի քանի հատ էլ ինվալիդ չտանեի՞ն
ասենք մի 100 հատ ինվալիդ, մի 100 հատ ծնողազուրկ, մի 100 հատ էլ անապահով երեխա վեկալեին ներքին զորքերում, որ Սերժի կողմնակիցները ասեն. "էթում են խեղճ ինվալիդների դեմ"

լավ ասենք էտ ձեր ծնողազուրկ մլիցեքը մարդ են սպանում, չեք մտածու՞մ որ ասենք էտ մարդկանց մեջ էլ մեր ախպերներն են, կամ մեր ախպերների ծնողները, ու դրանով մեր ախպերներն են ծնողազուրկ դառնում

----------


## Fobus

> Ովա իրա ախպերների դեմ հելել,որ դու ես ասում,ընդեղ հիմա մեր էտ նույն ախպերները ազատության համար կռվում են,ծեծ են ուտում,դու ստեղ ասում ես ավտոմատ ըլներ կգնաի ցուցարարներին կխփեի:Էտ հարցականները հենց էտ են նշանակում:


ապե մի հատ հարցականը հերիք  ա .... էտքան գրելը անիմաստա ....
ապե, դու տեսել ես, ոնց էին տարբեր բաներ շպրտում զինվորների վրա ? ոնց էր ավտոն վառեցին կամ էլ հազար ու մի տենց բաներ ...
զորքերում իմ ախպերներն են ու իմ ընգերներն են, որ ստիպված գնացել են հրաման կատարելու .... իմ ախպերներն էլ են մասնակցել միտինգներին ու ցույցերին .... բայց էտ ամենը եղել ա ցիվիլ ձևով .... վայրենի ենք ? թե Սերժիկին եք դեմ, գնացեք Սերժիկին խփեք ... Սերժիկին ապե ... ոչ թե զինվորներին ..... ես ասում եմ, Սերժից էլ եմ զզվում ու ատում եմ իրան ու նույն ձևով էլ Լևոնից եմ զզվում .... Լևոնը միակն ա ... որ կարա հանի Սերժին ... բա Լևոնին հանողը ով ա ըլնելու ? 
եթե մարդա պետք խփել .... էտ մարդը մենակ Սերժն ու Լևոնն են ... որ հիմա հայ ազգը մասերի ա բաժանվել .... որ զինվորները ոչ թե հանգիստ ծառայություն են անցկացնում ... այլ փողոցներում պայքարում են գազազած ժողովրդի դեմ .... էտ իրանք երկուսով են հայ ազգը բաժանել մասերի ....

----------


## Սերխիո

Կոնկրետ թիվ կա զոհերի մասին  ? :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

*Խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ, որ դադարեցնեք։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինեմ փակել թեման։*

----------


## Anul

է հետո? Belle -ը ճիշտ է ասում, մի հատ էլ դուք իրար ստեղ տվեք սպանեք..... ինչ եք իրար միս ուտում, հո դրանով գործը առաջ չի գնալու  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ապե մի հատ հարցականը հերիք  ա .... էտքան գրելը անիմաստա ....
> ապե, դու տեսել ես, ոնց էին տարբեր բաներ շպրտում զինվորների վրա ? ոնց էր ավտոն վառեցին կամ էլ հազար ու մի տենց բաներ ...
> զորքերում իմ ախպերներն են ու իմ ընգերներն են, որ ստիպված գնացել են հրաման կատարելու .... իմ ախպերներն էլ են մասնակցել միտինգներին ու ցույցերին .... բայց էտ ամենը եղել ա ցիվիլ ձևով .... վայրենի ենք ? թե Սերժիկին եք դեմ, գնացեք Սերժիկին խփեք ... Սերժիկին ապե ... ոչ թե զինվորներին ..... ես ասում եմ, Սերժից էլ եմ զզվում ու ատում եմ իրան ու նույն ձևով էլ Լևոնից եմ զզվում .... Լևոնը միակն ա ... որ կարա հանի Սերժին ... բա Լևոնին հանողը ով ա ըլնելու ? 
> եթե մարդա պետք խփել .... էտ մարդը մենակ Սերժն ու Լևոնն են ... որ հիմա հայ ազգը մասերի ա բաժանվել .... որ զինվորները ոչ թե հանգիստ ծառայություն են անցկացնում ... այլ փողոցներում պայքարում են գազազած ժողովրդի դեմ .... էտ իրանք երկուսով են հայ ազգը բաժանել մասերի ....


Այ ախպեր,ես հո չեմ ասում էտ զինվորները իրանց կամքով են հելել խփել ժողովրդին:Էտի պարզից էլ պարզա,որ հրամանա եղել:Բայց փաստը էնա,որ առաջինը հենց իրանք են հարձակվել ու իրանց պատասխանը ստանում են,ստեղ ոչ մեկ զինվորների դեմ բան չունի,ստեղ իշխանություններ անբարոյականության հարցնա գնում:Հիմա,որ էս գիշեր էլ հարձակվեն ցուցարարների դեմ,կարողա իրանք էլ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունեն,պտի էլի պատասխան տան:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> *Խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ, որ դադարեցնեք։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինեմ փակել թեման։*


Եղավ Արտգեո ջան:

----------


## Ծով

Հրամայում եմ այստեղ հավաքված անտարբերիկներին, Սերժականներին, Չգիտեմինչականներին ուղղակի լռել...
Հերիք ա..արդեն համբերությանս բաժակը լցվեց...
…
Էս պահին կանանց ու աղջիկներին աշխատում են ուղարկել տուն / ինչպես ինձ ու մամային/...
Այնտեղ հավաքված են հազարավոր տղամարդիկ, ովքեր պատրաստ են ամեն գնով պայքարել...
...
ՀԻմա իմ հայրն ու եղբայրն էլ են այնտեղ ու իրանք հաստատ Ձեզանից խելացի են, հա՞...և ուրեմն այնտեղ հավաքվածներից ոչ մեկին չպիտակավորե՛ք... :Angry2:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Էս ինչա ստեղ կատարվում  :Sad:  հիմա իրարեք սկսել ուտել : 
Եկեք դաթարեցնենք այս վեճը որը լավ բաների չի բերելու

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ՀԻմա իմ հայրն ու եղբայրն էլ են այնտեղ ու իրանք հաստատ Ձեզանից խելացի են, հա՞...և ուրեմն այնտեղ հավաքվածներից ոչ մեկին չպիտակավորե՛ք...


Ալիզ ջան, ինչ լավա որ տանն ես..մի մտածի հա, լավա լինելու: Այս ամենն իզուր չի կարող անցնել:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս Հայլուրում բո՞ւթ են։ Հարթուկեցին իրանց «ՉԱՐՏՈՆՎԱԾ» ով։ ՀՀ սահմանադրություն կարդացե՛ք։ Դրա համար արտոնություն պետք չի…

----------


## Սամվել

> Ով որ հիմա փեդերը ձեռներն են վեկալե ներքին զորքերի տղեքին են խփում ու քաղապետարանի լոսւամուտներն են ջարդում


Ապեր ջան 15 տարեկան ջան Հայլուր քիչ նայի ու վոբշե մի քիչ կոռեկտ արտահայտի իմ լավ ախպերը իրա համար քնածա եղել, հիմա էլա քնած ուղակի վերակենդանացման բաժնումա.. հիմա ինչա քո ասածը ժողովուրդը իրանց համար քնած են եղել մտել կոտորել են... լա՞վ են արել  :Shok:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ, ախպերներ, ընկերներ ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ, խնդրում եմ ականջ դրեք իմ կոչին`
Մինչ այս շատերս ենք կողմ եղել ԼՏՊին, շատերս էլ դեմ(ես անձամբ մինչ այժմ էլ ԼՏՊին դեմ եմ), բայց էս ամեն ինչը կորավ, ցնդեց, անէացավ սկսած էն պահիծ երբ ոստիկանները, ՄՀՈՃի աշխատողները և անգամ ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների բերված ռուսական զորքերը,որոնք ի դեպ սպառազինվում են մեր փողերով, ձեռք բարձրացրցին ժողովրդի վրա: Այժմ չկա Լևոնի հետևից գնալ չգնալու խնդիր: Կա միայն մի հարց`ով կհաղթի`բռնապետությունը,թե մենք`հայերս:Երևի բոլորդ էլ հասկացաք, որ առաջին դեպքում ուղղակի մեր քթից բերելու են ու այստեղ ամենևին էլ մի մեղադրեք ցուցարարներին: Հետևությունները թող ամեն մեկը անի իր մտավոր կարուղություններով և սկզբունքներով,սա ազատ երկիր է,մտածեք ինչ կամենում եք,այստեղ չկա պարտադրանք:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՏՊի մասին խոսակցություններին ասեմ,որ ես անձամբ դեմ եմ էիր նման **** մարդու նախագահ դառնալուն:Բայց լավ հասկացեք,ստեղ հարցը ավելի խորնա`
Ոչ թե *ԼՏՊ* թե *ՍՍ*,այլ *ժողովուրդ* թե *մլիցեք`ամոթը կորցրած,հղի կին ծեծող մլիցեք!!!!!*
Եվս մեկ անգամ բոլոր-բոլոր նրանց ովքեր այս ամենից հետո գտնում են,որ էլ սենց չի լինի,մենք ոչխարներ չենք,մեզ չեն կարող հավերժ լռեցնել,ապա դեն նետեք monitor,keyboard,radio,TV և այլնը ու եկեք,միացեք ժողովրդին,եկեք միասին ազատվենք այս "աղբ"-ից:Մի վարանեք որոշումներ կայացնելուց  :Wink: 
Ինչպես ասել է մեր մեծ գրող Սևակը`
*Ով հայ ժողովուրդ,քո միաբանությունը քո միավորման մեջ է... ՄԻԱՎՈՐՎԵՆՔ*
Աստված եկողների ու չեկողների հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Armenoid

ե լավ ելի Ժողովուրդ բոլորիս համար ել կարևոր պահա,,բայց գոնե արանձ հայհոյանքների....

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս Հայլուրում բո՞ւթ են։ Հարթուկեցին իրանց «ՉԱՐՏՈՆՎԱԾ» ով։ ՀՀ սահմանադրություն կարդացե՛ք։ Դրա համար արտոնություն պետք չի…


"Հարթուկել" բառը զարմանալիորեն մեղմ էր այս դեպքում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հրամայում եմ այստեղ հավաքված անտարբերիկներին, Սերժականներին, Չգիտեմինչականներին ուղղակի լռել...
> Հերիք ա..արդեն համբերությանս բաժակը լցվեց...


Ծովինար ,եթե դու եղել էս այնտեղ ,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ  հերոսուհի ես ու կարող ես հրամայել ու  արհամարհական արտահայտություններ անել :Angry2:

----------


## Belle

> Էս Հայլուրում բո՞ւթ են։ Հարթուկեցին իրանց «ՉԱՐՏՈՆՎԱԾ» ով։ ՀՀ սահմանադրություն կարդացե՛ք։ Դրա համար արտոնություն պետք չի…


հա էլի, մեկը պետքա Հայլուրն ու իրա լրագրողներին արտոնագրի  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ադմիններ էս ինչա?Խիա գրառումս կիսվել?  :Sad:

----------


## Ra$Ta

*Քաղաքապետարանի ապակիները ջարդել են , քաղաքապետը հազիվ փախելա , ինչ ավտո տեսելեն ակերը ծակել են , ինչքան միլիցա տենում են ծեծում են , շինարարության վայրից  զիվել են արմատուրեքով և փայտերով : Ու հիմա քաոսա այնտեղ տիրում*

----------


## Armenoid

ասեմ ես Ոչ լևոնական ու ոչ սերժականն եմ,բայց երբ տեսնում եմ որ հասրակ մարկանց վարիեն տալիս ինչ-որ տավարներ ել չեմ կարող հանդուրԺել
մեկել ասեք ելի մարդ մահացելա թե ոչ! :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&id=58683

հետաքրքիր է, ի վերջո միացա՞վ Պրոսպեկտից եկող խումբը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ծովինար ,եթե դու եղել էս այնտեղ ,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ  հերոսուհի ես ու կարող ես հրամայել ու  արհամարհական արտահայտություններ անել


Ինձ թվում է, Սերխիո, Ալիզիկի ասածն այն էր, որ կոմպի առաջ մեխված, ասենք քո պես սերժականները չեն, որ պետք է որոշեն` ինչ է լինելու երկրի ապագան, այլ մահակին ընդառաջ գնացողները:
Ու համ էլ նայած` ում ոնց: Ինձ համար Ալիզիկը եւ մնացածը հերոսներ են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ասեմ ես Ոչ լևոնական ու ոչ սերժականն եմ,բայց երբ տեսնում եմ որ հասրակ մարկանց վարիեն տալիս ինչ-որ տավարներ ել չեմ կարող հանդուրԺել
> մեկել ասեք ելի մարդ մահացելա թե ոչ!


Կան անհայտ կորած մարդիկ,որ չգիտենք ողջ են թե...  :Angry2:

----------


## Lonely

> Ապեր ջան 15 տարեկան ջան Հայլուր քիչ նայի ու վոբշե մի քիչ կոռեկտ արտահայտի իմ լավ ախպերը իրա համար քնածա եղել, հիմա էլա քնած ուղակի վերակենդանացման բաժնումա.. հիմա ինչա քո ասածը ժողովուրդը իրանց համար քնած են եղել մտել կոտորել են... լա՞վ են արել


Մենակ Հայլուր չեմ նայում, շատ մարդկանցից եմ բաներ իմացել... Ախպորտ կարող ա անկապ տեղն են խփել ? Ներքին զորքերի նկարած վիդեոները տեսել ես ? Մենակ քո ախպերն ա ետ վիճակում ? Ներքին զորքերի տղեքի վրա ետքան շշեր են քցել բենզինով, կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկն ետ շիշը կպնելուց հետո վերակենդանացման բաժնում չհայտնվի  ? Որ չեն ասում ներքին զորքերի մասին բաներ գիտեք մենակ մարդկանց ա բաներ եղել...Ուզում եմ ասեմ պետք չի մի մարդու համար պայքարել ով թքած ունի Հայաստանի վրա...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ադմիններ էս ինչա?Խիա գրառումս կիսվել?


Դզեցի http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=645021#post645021

ստորակետից, վերջակետի, բութից... կետադրական նշաններից հետ պրոբել դիր

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մենակ Հայլուր չեմ նայում, շատ մարդկանցից եմ բաներ իմացել... Ախպորտ կարող ա անկապ տեղն են խփել ? Ներքին զորքերի նկարած վիդեոները տեսել ես ? Մենակ քո ախպերն ա ետ վիճակում ? Ներքին զորքերի տղեքի վրա ետքան շշեր են քցել բենզինով, կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկն ետ շիշը կպնելուց հետո վերակենդանացման բաժնում չի գհայտնվել ? Ուզում եմ ասեմ պետք չի մի մարդու համար պայքարել ով թքած ունի Հայաստանի վրա...


եթե Լևոնը Հայաստանի վրա թքած ունի, խի՞ ա էսքան բան արել ու անում

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Դզեցի http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=645021#post645021
> 
> ստորակետից, վերջակետի, բութից... կետադրական նշաններից հետ պրոբել դիր


Մերսի որ էս խառնաշփոթի մեջ կատարեցիր խնդրաքնքս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող խնդրում եմ էլի, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ... Իմ արև, նստած լացում եմ, ձեռքերս դողում են։ 
Արդուկ բառը երկու սխալով եմ գրել...  :Sad:  Վերջացրեք էլի  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ ես ինչմի խորացանք ներքին զորքերից, ետ որ ասում եք հրաման են տվել ստիպված են անեն
միատ հարց տամ , ասենք որ հրաման տան կարգին տղու բռնել, պտի բռնեն? կամ էլ նույն ձև ասեն հելեք ժողովրդին ծեծեք, կանանց էլ ետ թվում պտի անեն?
տենց բան չկա…
սֆթուց մեղադրեք նրանց ովքեր իրանց բերել են կանգնացրել են, ոչ թե նրանց ովքեր իրանց ախպերներին, քրերին, երեխեքին ու ծնողներին ծեծողների դեմ են պայքարում, անմեղները պայքարողների կողմից անհամեմատ շատ են տուժում…
ես թեման էլ շարունակելու տեղ չունի…

----------


## Lonely

> եթե Լևոնը Հայաստանի վրա թքած ունի, խի՞ ա էսքան բան արել ու անում


Ինչ ա արել ? Սաղ իրար խառնեց գնաց: Սահմաններում հատուկ ռեժիմ ա հիմա, որ հանկարծ ձեր սարքած քաոսի պատճատով հարձակվեն լավ կլնի ?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող խնդրում եմ էլի, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ... Իմ արև, նստած լացում եմ, ձեռքերս դողում են։ 
> Արդուկ բառը երկու սխալով եմ գրել...  Վերջացրեք էլի


Արտ ջան, ես անձամբ ներողություն եմ խնդրում անզուսպ լինելու համար:
Այլեւս ոչ մի բանավեճային տառ անգամ չեմ գրի:

----------


## Anul

աաաաաաաաաաաաա, էս ինչ է կատարվում, մեր պատուհանից ամեն-ինչ գրեթե երևում է: Քաղաքապետարանի մոտակայքում բառիս բուն իմաստով պատերաազմ է: Կրակոցներ, բոմբեեեեեր ..............

----------


## Ծով

> Ծովինար ,եթե դու եղել էս այնտեղ ,դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ  հերոսուհի ես ու կարող ես հրամայել ու  արհամարհական արտահայտություններ անել


Կներես, խնդրում եմ...

----------


## BOBO

> Ժող խնդրում եմ էլի, ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ... Իմ արև, նստած լացում եմ, ձեռքերս դողում են։ 
> Արդուկ բառը երկու սխալով եմ գրել...  Վերջացրեք էլի


Փակի թեման :Wink:  :Sad:

----------


## Մականուն

*Զինվորները բախվել են ցուցարարների հետ և կրակում են ժողովրդի վրա: Հենց նոր ընկերոջս հետ եմ զրուցել, անձամբ եմ լսել կրակահերթերի ձայնը: Արդեն լրիվ չափն անցել են, սա կոտորած է, ցեղասպանություն:*

----------


## Ծով

> աաաաաաաաաաաաա, էս ինչ է կատարվում, մեր պատուհանից ամեն-ինչ գրեթե երևում է: Քաղաքապետարանի մոտակայքում բառիս բուն իմաստով պատերաազմ է: Կրակոցներ, բոմբեեեեեր ..............


Որ խնդրեմ ախպորս կգտնե՞ս ամբոխի մեջ...

----------


## Egern.net

գրեք, գրեք, ինֆորմացիա գրեք

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> եթե Լևոնը Հայաստանի վրա թքած ունի, խի՞ ա էսքան բան արել ու անում


Ժողովուրդ մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում ինչ տարբերություն թե ինչա մտածում ԼՏՊն:
Մենք գնում ենք մեր մոտիկների,ընկերների,ազգակիցների հետ էս մարդասպաններից ազատվելու:Ու կապ չունի ԼՏՊն ա թե Բեն Լադենը:
Մի հատ հլը մտածեք,բա որ էտ մլիցեքից մեկը ձեր քրոջը,ախպորը,բարեկամին ծեծեին ինչ կանեիք,էլի կարդարացնեիք?
Եկեք զրկենք էտ գրողի տարած մլիցեքին իրանց իրավուքներից,նեղ ենք էտ ***** ****ին  :Angry2:

----------


## Anul

> Որ խնդրեմ ախպորս կգտնե՞ս ամբոխի մեջ...


Ծով ջան, չեմ հասկանում, ես լրիվ լուրջ բան եմ ասում, դու ինձ ծաղրում ես?  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ էս ամենի վերջը ի՞նչ ա ըլնելու

----------


## Armenoid

ՋՈԽՈՎՈւՐԴ ՀԻՄԱ  ՆԱԽԴ ԻՐԱՐ ԵՆ ՏԱԼԻՍ Ու ԱՖՏՈՄԱՏԻ ԿՐԱԿՈՑՆԵՐ ԵՆ ԼՍՎՈւՄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!100%

----------


## Սամվել

> Մենակ Հայլուր չեմ նայում, շատ մարդկանցից եմ բաներ իմացել... Ախպորտ կարող ա անկապ տեղն են խփել ? Ներքին զորքերի նկարած վիդեոները տեսել ես ? Մենակ քո ախպերն ա ետ վիճակում ? Ներքին զորքերի տղեքի վրա ետքան շշեր են քցել բենզինով, կարող ա ինչ-որ մեկն ետ շիշը կպնելուց հետո վերակենդանացման բաժնում չհայտնվի  ? Որ չեն ասում ներքին զորքերի մասին բաներ գիտեք մենակ մարդկանց ա բաներ եղել...Ուզում եմ ասեմ պետք չի մի մարդու համար պայքարել ով թքած ունի Հայաստանի վրա...


Ինչ ասեմ ապեր։ Եթե քո համար ճիշտը քնած մարդկանց,կանանց, ծերերի, երեխաների վրա դուբինկեքով լցվելնա ուրեմն աստված քո հետ

----------


## Egern.net

ասում են` դեռ օդ են կրակում

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՋՈԽՈՎՈւՐԴ ՀԻՄԱ  ՆԱԽԴ ԻՐԱՐ ԵՆ ՏԱԼԻՍ Ու ԱՖՏՈՄԱՏԻ ԿՐԱԿՈՑՆԵՐ ԵՆ ԼՍՎՈւՄ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!100%


աաաաաաա չեմ դիմանում,ուզում եմ գնամ,ուզում եմ  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Մականուն

*Զինվորները բախվել են ցուցարարների հետ և կրակում են ժողովրդի վրա: Հենց նոր ընկերոջս հետ եմ զրուցել, անձամբ եմ լսել կրակահերթերի ձայնը: Արդեն լրիվ չափն անցել են, սա կոտորած է, ցեղասպանություն:*

----------


## Egern.net

էս էլ Ա1+ը .
http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&id=58686


> ԿՐԱԿՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՕԴ
> [21:15] 01 Մարտի, 2008
> 
> Երեւանում լսվում են կրակոցներ: Զորքը կրակում է օդ:





ստեղ են ասել. թուրքերի մայրիկը.....

----------


## malaletka

*Երեվանում արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելու մասին հրամանագիրը ստորագրվել է եւ կարող է հրապարակվել ցանկացած պահի: Այդ մասին Երեւանում մամլո ասուլիս ժամանակ հայտարարել է Հայաստանի արտգործնախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանը: Նրա խոսքերով, ներկա դրությամբ խորհրդատվություններ են անցնում Հայաստանի նախագահ Ռ.Քոչարյանի եւ ուժային կառույցների ներկայացուցիչների միջեւ:

PanARMENIAN.Net*

----------


## Belle

> *ցեղասպանություն:*


15թվից են բողոքում, թուրքերի հետ հարաբերություններ չեն ուզում, մի հատ ձեզ նայեք  :Angry2:  դուք եք իրար կոտորում բա ցեղասպանություն չի՞
հլը լավա գոնե 15ովին թուրքն էր հային մորթում, հիմա հայերն են իրար մորթում  :Angry2:  էս ինչ վիճակաաաաաաաա  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող չեմ հավատում,որ մարդ կա հիմա հանգիստ հացա ուտում տանը,երբ որ մերոնց ընդեղ գյուլլում են,էս ինչ ազգ ենք  :Angry2: 
Արդեն չեմ դիմանում ինչքան քֆուր գիտեի արդեն մտքումս ասել եմ:
Գոնե տնից կարենայի հելնեի մի հատ ծխեի հանգստանաի(ես ծխող չեմ)  :Angry2:

----------


## Ծով

:Sad: ...Գնամ երևի..մնում ա մամային համոզեմ..սենց չի լինի, կգժվեմ...

----------


## Lonely

Արդեն սկսում են... Հեսա գիշերվա եղածն ա կրկնվելու...

----------


## malaletka

*երեխեք աշխատանքիս վայրում եմ ու լսում եմ ձայները....չէի հավատում որ կարան կրակոցներ լինեն....*

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կխնդրեմ հավայի տեղը տագնապ չտարածել, հա? Էն էլ գլխաչափ կարմիր տառերով!!

Մեր էրեխեքի հետ խոսեցի նոր, կրակոցները ՄԻԱՅՆ դեպի օդ են հնչում, ու մարդիկ նահանջել են դեպի Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, քանի որ ՕՄՕՆ-ը վրայա տալիս:

Բայց ամեն ինչ խաղաղ է: Դեռ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *Երեվանում արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելու մասին հրամանագիրը ստորագրվել է եւ կարող է հրապարակվել ցանկացած պահի: Այդ մասին Երեւանում մամլո ասուլիս ժամանակ հայտարարել է Հայաստանի արտգործնախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանը: Նրա խոսքերով, ներկա դրությամբ խորհրդատվություններ են անցնում Հայաստանի նախագահ Ռ.Քոչարյանի եւ ուժային կառույցների ներկայացուցիչների միջեւ:
> 
> PanARMENIAN.Net*


Դրանցից որը ձեռս ընգնի մանիտոռս գլխին կտամ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ես նատուռի հիմա կանգնելեմ են կարգիեմ նեռվայնացել , մերոնց չեմ կարում զանգել , ինչա կատարվում լռիվ գժվելեն արա

----------


## Armenoid

> *երեխեք աշխատանքիս վայրում եմ ու լսում եմ ձայները....չէի հավատում որ կարան կրակոցներ լինեն....*


պետքա սրանց հաագայի տրիբունալ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կխնդրեմ հավայի տեղը տագնապ չտարածել, հա? Էն էլ գլխաչափ կարմիր տառերով!!
> 
> Մեր էրեխեքի հետ խոսեցի նոր, կրակոցները ՄԻԱՅՆ դեպի օդ են հնչում, ու մարդիկ նահանջել են դեպի Հանրապետության Հրապարակ, քանի որ ՕՄՕՆ-ը վրայա տալիս:
> 
> Բայց ամեն ինչ խաղաղ է: Դեռ:


Քո կարծիքով խաղաղ լինելու դեպքում մարդիկ կնահանջեին?

----------


## Ribelle

Ժողովուրդ դեռ օդ են կրակում հաստատ: Նոր մորքուրենցս հետ եմ խոսացել, տան պատուհանից երևում ա, բայց սենց շարունակվի, մարդկնց վրա էլ կրակեն: Իսկ քաղաքական պոռնիկ Արթուրիկը հյուր ա գնացել հայլուրին:

----------


## malaletka

WereWulf-ը ասում օդ են կրակում....

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող չեմ հավատում,որ մարդ կա հիմա հանգիստ հացա ուտում տանը,երբ որ մերոնց ընդեղ գյուլլում են,էս ինչ ազգ ենք 
> Արդեն չեմ դիմանում ինչքան քֆուր գիտեի արդեն մտքումս ասել եմ:
> Գոնե տնից կարենայի հելնեի մի հատ ծխեի հանգստանաի(ես ծխող չեմ)


Մի հատ էլ ես ծխեի(ես որ վաբշե կյանքումս ծխած չկամ):
Ախր սենց չի լինի,էէէէէէէ,ոնց եմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց ովքեր ուզում են գնան,բայց չն կարում:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Լավա զանգեցի վերջը Հայկոին , ասումա վախացրել են հիմա հրապարակ են հասել , մերոնք լավ են

----------


## Lonely

99 % ռեզինից պատռոններ են... Համ ել մարդկանց են վախացնում, հեսա գազ էր ել են քցելու...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Լացս գալիսաաաաաաաա, էս գիշեր կլուսանաաաաաաաաա՞   :Cray:

----------


## Ծով

Սասունի հետ եմ խոսել..կրակոցներ կան...դեպի օդ...
բոմբեր էլ տեղ-տեղ...
ՄԻ մասը ժողովրդի հրապարակում ա, մյուսը քաղաքապետարանի մոտ...
Չեն նահանջում...
Սասունն ու հովոն լավ են...
Ուրիշ բ ան չգիտեմ դեռ...

----------


## Belle

> Ժողովուրդ դեռ օդ են կրակում հաստատ: Նոր մորքուրենցս հետ եմ խոսացել, տան պատուհանից երևում ա, բայց սենց շարունակվի, մարդկնց վրա էլ կրակեն: Իսկ քաղաքական պոռնիկ Արթուրիկը հյուր ա գնացել հայլուրին:


խնդրում եմ էլի էդ ՏԱԿԱՆՔԻԻԻ անումը մի տվեք, մազերս բիզ-բիզ են լինում, ասումա "Համոզված եմ, Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ փայլուն աշխատանքներ կտանենք"
ասա, այ տականքքքք, դու չէիր մի քանի օր առաջ ասում Սերժը սենց, Սերժը նենց   :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող հլը Հայլուրը նայեք,էն ********* Արթուրիկնա,նայեք  :Ok:

----------


## Ծով

Սասունի հետ եմ խոսել..կրակոցներ կան...դեպի օդ...
ՄԻ մասը ժողովրդի հրապարակում ա, մյուսը քաղաքապետարանի մոտ...
Չեն նահանջում...
Սասունն ու Հովոն լավ են...
Ուրիշ բ ան չգիտեմ դեռ...

----------


## Fobus

ինչ լինում ա , թող մենակ սերժիկին ու արթուրիկին լինի ... մեկ էլ լևոնին ...
հույս ունեմ , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ կվերջանա

----------


## Artgeo

*Ժող մի հատ հայտարարություն։ 

ԽՆԴՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ ԽՈՍԵԼ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԱՅՆ ԲԱՆԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ԻՆՉ ԿԱՏԱՐՎՈՒՄ Է ՀԻՄԱ, ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ՇԱՏԵՐԸ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԵՆ ՆՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ԻՄԱՆԱԼՈՒ։

ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԱՅԼ ԹԵՄԱՆԵՐԻ ՇՈՒՐՋ ԽՈՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ԿՋՆՋՎԵՆ։ ՉԵՄ ԲԱՑԱՌՈՒՄ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԲԱԺՆԻ ՓԱԿՈՒՄԸ։

ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։*

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ դեռ օդ են կրակում հաստատ: Նոր մորքուրենցս հետ եմ խոսացել, տան պատուհանից երևում ա, բայց սենց շարունակվի, մարդկնց վրա էլ կրակեն: *Իսկ քաղաքական պոռնիկ Արթուրիկը հյուր ա գնացել հայլուրին:*


Ժողովուրդ սրանից ճիշտ խոսք դեռ մի 10 օր էլ չենք լսի...

Վարկանիշ  :Ok:

----------


## Մականուն

Ցուցարարների դեմ արցունքաբեր գազ են կիրառել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վերջին տեղեկություններից: 
Հրապարակ հասած մեր էրեխեքը լավ են: Մեքենաներ են մի տաս հատ անցել ու օդ կրակել:

Հենց էս գրելուս պահին Werewulf-ը զանգեց: Էլի հետ են գնում Կոնգրեսի մոտ մերոնք Հրապարակից: Էնտեղ լիքը մարդու են շղթայի մեջ վերցրել: Գնում են տեսնեն` ինչ վիճակա: 

Բարևում են բոլորիս:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Մերոնցից մի 7 հոգի հիմա ընդեղա , իրանք էնմի քանի հարյուր մեջ են որ վերևից փորձել են միանալ ցույցին բայց իրանց քշել են վերև :

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Հենց էս գրելուս պահին Werewulf-ը զանգեց: Էլի հետ են գնում Կոնգրեսի մոտ մերոնք Հրապարակից: Էնտեղ լիքը մարդու են շղթայի մեջ վերցրել: Գնում են տեսնեն` ինչ վիճակա:



Բա Հայկը ասեց որ տունա գնում ես մի 5 րոպե առաջ եմ հետը խոսացել  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

http://chat.softportal.am

----------


## Vahe

Ասում են քանի որ Գյումրիից չեն թողնում գալ Երեւան, ժողովուրդը ուզում է ոտքով գալ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա Հայկը ասեց որ տունա գնում ես մի 5 րոպե առաջ եմ հետը խոսացել


Իմ իմանալով դեռ տուն չեն գնում:

Էրեխեք, Արթուրիկը Հայլուրով հաչումա...ինձ կարողա ինֆարկտ խփի...ասումա - իմ կուսակցության 100%-ն իմ հետ համամիտա...

----------


## Artgeo

http://chat.softportal.am/
Այստեղ հայերեն էլ կարող եք գրել

----------


## Dragon

մի մեծ կրակահերթով օդ  են կրակում,

----------


## Ra$Ta

> մի մեծ կրակահերթով օդ  են կրակում,


Լսեցի

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լսեցի


Հայլուրը լսիեք: Ասում են Ազատություն ռադիոի հաղորդմամբ ոստիկանական մեքենա են այրել: 
Հա հիմա տանկերով են շրջապատել

----------


## Ծով

Քիչ առաջ ոստիկանները մերժել են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էտ հաստատ?Հալալա իրանց:

----------


## Anul

> Քիչ առաջ ոստիկանները մերժել են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա...


փաստորեն մարդկությունը դեռ այդքան էլ մահացած չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

էդ մերժող ոստիկանների ՑԱՎԸ ՏԱՆԵՄ

ինձ նոր ասեցին, որ շենքերի բնակիչները (ոչ միտինգավորներ) իջնում են և այրում են ոստիկանական մեքենաները: 

Ժողովրդի բոլոր բաժակները լցվել ա....

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող չատը մոտս լռվավ,մենակ իմ մոտա??

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քիչ առաջ ոստիկանները մերժել են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա...


ովա ասում :Shok: 
վախ իմ արև, ովեն դրանք, տենց բանեն հրամայել

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Քիչ առաջ ոստիկանները մերժել են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա...


Հաստատ գիտես,թե բերնեբերան?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող չատը մոտս լռվավ,մենակ իմ մոտա??


Իմ մոտ էլա մեռել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Մտցրեցին արտակարգ դրությունը:*

----------


## Լեռնցի

Չեմ ջոկում, ասել են կրակեք ժողովուրդի վրա: Չեմ հավատում տենց բան ասած լինեն:
Հո էդքան ախմախ չեն:

----------


## Egern.net

բայց էդ նշանակում ա, որ կարան ուրիշ *ենիչերների* բերեն, որ կրակեն.... ինչպես առավոտյան....

----------


## Fobus

մտեք http://www.skizb.am/cgi-bin/chat/chat.pl

----------


## Ծով

> Հաստատ գիտես,թե բերնեբերան?


Բոլոր ոստիկանների մասին չի խոսքը, բայց հավաստի աղբյուրից ա... :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

ԼԱվ,արդեն պարզա`
*ԿԱՐԱՆ ԿՐԱԿԵՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ ՎՐԱ<ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ ԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ*

----------


## Artgeo

*20 օր արտակարգ դրություն...*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Մտցրեցին արտակարգ դրությունը:*


Որտեղից իմացար?

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Չես հավատա բայց Հ1

----------


## Լեռնցի

> էդ մերժող ոստիկանների ՑԱՎԸ ՏԱՆԵՄ
> 
> ինձ նոր ասեցին, որ շենքերի բնակիչները (ոչ միտինգավորներ) իջնում են և այրում են ոստիկանական մեքենաները: 
> 
> Ժողովրդի բոլոր բաժակները լցվել ա....


Էն Արոնյանն էլ ընդե գլուխ ա ջարդում, իրա ցավև տանեմ :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

20 օր :Shok:

----------


## Dragon

Ծածկած շուկայի մոտակայքից խուխ է բարձրանում, արվում են մեքենաներ:
Հրապարակի կողմից մի քանի բետեետ շարժվում են ցուցարարների ուղղությամբ:
Հենց նոր նախագահը արտակարդ դրություն հայտարարեց:

----------


## Fobus

20 օր ..... ինչով ա մտածել "նախագահը"?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> 20 օր ..... ինչով ա մտածել "նախագահը"?


Ինչով որ միշտա մտածում...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Նորմալ խոսքերս պրծան,մնացել են հայհոյանքներս... :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Fobus

մենակ քո մոտ չի տենց

----------


## Dragon

Ժող գիտեք, որ արտակարգ իրավիճակի դեպքում քաղաքական քննարկումները արգելված են:
Աչքիս ակումբն էս թեման էլ է փակվելու :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ Հայհոյել չկա... Աղջիկներ էլ կան այստեղ  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժող գիտեք, որ արտակարգ իրավիճակի դեպքում քաղաքական քննարկումները արգելված են:
> Աչքիս ակումբն էս թեման էլ է փակվելու


Էդ դեպքում եկեք հավաքվենք Հ1ը գմփցնենք :Angry2:

----------


## Fobus

շատ հնարավոր ա , որ քաղաքականություն թեման փակվի

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժողովուրդ Հայհոյել չկա... Աղջիկներ էլ կան այստեղ


Հանգիստ ախպերս  :Wink: ,բա մենք տենց տղեք ենք? :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

մի հատ սնայպեռ ա պետք

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էէէէէէէէէ,ոնց արգելվում են,չփակեք ադմիններ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էէէէէէէէէ,ոնց արգելվում են,չփակեք ադմիններ:


Միանում եմ կոչիդ :

----------


## qlunG

Հեսա աղջիկներն էլ կսկսեն հայհոյել։ Կարողա՞ մարդ չեն։

----------


## Fobus

> Էէէէէէէէէ,ոնց արգելվում են,չփակեք ադմիններ:


անհնազանդություն ներկայիս կառավարությանը ???

այս հարցը ունի մեկ ճիշտ պատասխան

ԱՅՈ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող գիտեք, որ արտակարգ իրավիճակի դեպքում քաղաքական քննարկումները արգելված են:
> Աչքիս ակումբն էս թեման էլ է փակվելու


Ֆորումների վրա չի տարածվում։ Բայց այս թեման կփակեմ։

*Թեման փակվում է։*

----------


## qlunG

Ապօրենի նախագահ է։ Չի կարելի ենթարկվել նրա խոսքերին։ Նենց որ պարեկային ժամ չէ։ Չփակեք ֆորումը։

----------

